# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  مرسوم بالقانون رقم 38 لسنة 1980 بإصدار قانون المرافعات

## هيثم الفقى

*قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية*

*(1 - 304)*

*7.1 - الكتاب الاول*

*نصوص عامة (1 - 22)*

*7.1.1 - تطبيق القانون من حيث الزمان*

*(1 - 1)*

*المادة رقم 1* 

تسري قوانين المرافعات على ما لم يكن فصل فيه من الدعاوى او تم من الاجراءات قبل تاريخ العمل بها ، ويستثنى من ذلك : 
- النصوص المعدلة للاختصاص متى كان تاريخ العمل بها بعد اقفال باب المرافعة في الدعوى. 
- النصوص المعدلة للمواعيد متى كان الميعاد قد بدأ قبل تاريخ العمل بها. 
- النصوص المنظمة لطرق الطعن بالنسبة الى ما صدر من احكام قبل تاريخ العمل بها متى كانت هذه النصوص ملغية او منشئة لطريق من تلك الطرق. 
كل اجراء من اجراءات المرافعات تم صحيحا في ظل قانون معمول به يبقى صحيحا ما لم ينص على غير ذلك. 
لا يجري ما يستحدث من مواعيد السقوط او غيرها من مواعيد المرافعات الا من تاريخ العمل بانص الذي استحدثها.


*7.1.2 - المصلحة في الدعوى*

*(2 - 2)*

*المادة رقم 2* 

لا يقبل أي طلب او دفع لا يكون لصاحبه فيه مصلطة قائمة يقرها القانون ، ومع ذلك تكفي المصلحة المحتملة اذا كان الغرض من الطلب الاحتياط لدفع ضرر محدق او استيثاق لحق يخشى زوال دليله عند النزاع فيه.


*7.1.3 - عدم الجمع بين دعوى الحق ودعوى الحيازة*

*(3 - 3)*

*المادة رقم 3* 

لا يجوز ان يجمع المدعي في دعوى الحيازة بينها وبين المطالبة بالحق والا سقط ادعاؤه بالحيازة. 
لا يجوز ان يدفع المدعي عليه دعوى الحيازة بالاستناد الى الحق ، ولا تقبل دعواه بالحق قبل الفصل في دعوى الحيازة وتنفيذ الحكم الذي يصدر فيها الا اذا تخلى بالفعل عن الحيازة لخصمه. 
كذلك لا يجوز الحكم في دعوى الحيازة على اساس ثبوت الحق او نفيه.


*7.1.4 - الإعلانات*

*(4 - 12)*

*المادة رقم 4* 

اذا نص القانون على ميعاد حتمي لاتخاذ اجراء يحصل بالاعلان فلا يعتبر الميعاد مرعيا الا اذا تم الاعلان خلاله.


*المادة رقم 5* 

كل اعلان ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك يكون بواسطة مندوبي الاعلان او مأموري التنفيذ والا كان باطلا. 
يكون تحرير الاعلان بمعرفة الطالب او بناء على عريفه بواسطة ضابط الدعاوى. 
على الخصوم او وكلائهم بذلك المعاونة الممكنة لاتمام الاعلان. 
يجوز في جمع الاحوال ان يتم الاعلان في المواد التجارية بالطريقة المتفق عليها بين ذوي الشأن على ان تودع نسخة منه لدى ادارة التنفيذ.


*المادة رقم 6* 

لا يجوز اجراء أي اعلان او تنفيذ قبل الساعة السابعة صباحا او بعد الساعة السابعة مساء او في ايام العطلة الرسمية ، الا في حالات الضرورة وباذن مكتوب من قاضي الامور الوقتية او مدير ادارة التنفيذ ويترتب البطلان على مخالفة احكام هذه المادة.


*المادة رقم 7* 

اذا تراءى للقائم بالاعلان وجه في الامتناع عن الاعلان وجب عليه عرض الامر فورا على قاضي الامور الوقتية او مدير ادارة التنفيذ حسب الاحوال ، ليأمر - بعد سماع طالب الاعلان - باعلان الورقة او بعدم اعلانها او بما يرى ادخاله عليها من تغيير ويكون امره في ذلك نهائيا ، ما لم يكن الامر صادرا بعدم الاعلان فللطالب ان يتظلم منه الى المحكمة الكلية في غرفة المشورة لتفصل نهائيا في التظلم بعد سماع القائم بالاعلان والطالب.


*المادة رقم 8* 

كل ورقة اعلان يجب ان تكون مشتملة على البيانات الآتية والا كان الاعلان باطلا : 
- تاريخ اليوم والشهر والسنة والساعة التي حصل فيها الاعلان. 
- اسم طالب الاعلان بالكامل ومهنته او وظيفته وموطنه ومحل عمله واسم من يمثله بالكامل ومهنته او وظيفته وموطنه ان كان يعمل لغيره. 
- اسم المعلن اليه بالكامل ومهنته او وظيفته وموظنه ومحل عمله ، فان لم يكن موطنه او محل عمله معلوما وقت الاعلان فآخر موطن او محل اقامة او محل عمل كان له في الكويت او في الخارج. 
- اسم القائم بالاعلان بالكامل ووظيفته والجهة التابع لها وتوقيعه على كل من الاصل والصورة. 
ـ- موضوع الاعلان. 
- اسم من سلم اليه الاعلان بالكامل وتوقيعه على الاصل بالتسلم.


*المادة رقم 9* 

تسلم صورة الاعلان الى نفس الشخص المراد الانه ، او في موطنه او في محل عمله ، ويجوز تسليمها في الموطن المختار في الاحوال التي يبينها القانون. 
تسلم صورة الاعلان لشخص المعلن اليه اينما وجد. 
اذا لم يجد القائم بالاعلان الشخص المطلوب اعلانه في موطنه كان عليه ان يسلم الصورة فيه الى من يقرر انه وكيله او انه يعمل في خدمته او انه من الساكنين معه من الازواج او الاقارب او الاصهار ، واذا لم يجد المطلوب الاعنه في محل عمله كان عليه ان يسلم الصورة فيه لمن يقرر انه من القائمين على ادارة هذا المحل او انه من العاملين فيه ، وفي جميع الاحوال لا تسلم صورة الاعلان الا الى شخص يدل ظاهره على انه اتم الخامسة عشرة من عمره وليس له او لمن يمثله مصلحة ظاهرة تتعارض مع مصلحة العلن اليه. 
اذا لم يجد القائم بالاعلان من يصح تسليم الصورة اليه طبقا للفقرات السابقة ، او امتنع من وجده من المذكورين فيها ، عن التوقيع على الاصل بالاستلام او عن تسلم الصورة ، وجب عليه ان يسلمها في اليوم ذاته لمسؤول مخفر الشرطة او من يقوم مقامه الذي يقع في دائرته موطن المعلن اليه او محل عمله حسب الاحوال. وعليه ايضا - خلال اربع وعشرين ساعة من تسليم الصورة لمخفر الشرطة - ان يوجه الى المعلن اليه في موطنه او محل عمله او محله المختار كتابا مسجلا بالبريد مرفقا به الصورة يخطره فيه ان الصورة سلمت لمخفر الشرطة ، وعليه ان يبين في حينه في اصل الاعلان وصورته ، جميع الخطوات التي اتخذها لاجراء الاعلان.


*المادة رقم 10* 

فيما عدا ما نص عليه في قوانين خاصة تسلم صورة الاعلان على الوجه الآتي والا كان الاعلان باطلا : 
- ما يتعلق بالدولة تسلم للوزراء ومديري الادارات المختصة والمحافظين او لمن يقوم مقامهم ، عدا صحف الدعاوي وصحف الطعون وكافة اوراق الخصومة في الدعوى او الطعن والاحكام فتسلم الصورة الى دارة الفتوى والتشريع. 
- ما يتعلق بالاشخاص العامة تسلم للنائب عنها قانونا او لم يقوم مقامه اما صحف الدعاوي وصحف الطعون وكافة اوراق الخصومة في الدعوى او في الطعن والاحكام فتسلم الصورة الى ادارة الفتوى والتشريع ، عدا ما تعلق منها بالبلدية فتسلم الصورة لادارتها القانونية ما لم ينص القانون الخاص بأي من تلك الاشخاص على غير ذلك. 
في حالة تسليم الصورة في البندين أ ، ب الى ادارة الفتوى والتشريع يجوز تسليمها الى من يندبه رئيس ادارة الفتوى والتشريع لدى المحاكم لهذا الغرض. 
- ما يتعلق بالمسجونين تسلم لمدير السجن او من يقوم مقامه. 
- ما يتعلق ببحارة السفن التجارية او بالعاملين فيها تسلم - اذا كانت السفينة راسية في احدى الموانئ الكويتية - للربان او لوكيل السفينة. 
ـ- ما يتعلق بالشركات والجمعيات وسائر الاشخاص الاعتبارية تسلم في مراكز ادارتها للنائب عنها قانونا او احد الاقئمين على ادارتها او احد الشركاء المتضامنين او لمن يقوم مقام كل واحد من هؤلاء فإذا لم يكن لها مركز ادارة سلمت الصورة لواحد من المذكورين لشخصه او في محل عمله او في موطنه الاصلي او المختار. 
- ما يتعلق برجال الجيش او برجال الشرطة او الحرس الوطني من ضباط وصف ضباط وافراد تسلم بوزارة الدفاع او بوزارة الداخلية او بالحرس الوطني حسب الاحوال الى من يعين لهذا الغرض بقرار من الوزير المختص او رئيس الحرس الوطني ، ويكون ذلك متى طلب الاعلان في محل عملهم. 
في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات أ وب وج ود اذا لم يجد القائم بالاعلان من يصح تسليم الصورة اليه او امتنع المراد تسليمها اليه عن تسلمها او عن التوقيع على اصلها بالتسلم ، اثبت القائم بالاعلان ذلك في حينه في الاصل والصورة وسلم الصورة للنيابة العامة.


*المادة رقم 11* 

اذا كان للمعلن اليه موطن معلوم في الخارج تسلم الاوراق للنيابة العامة ، وعلى النيابة ارسالها الى وزارة الخارجية لتوصليها بالطرق الدبلوماسية. 
ينتج الاعلان آثاره بوصول الصورة الى المعلن اليه ، ومع ذلك يعتبر الميعاد مرعيا من وقت تسليم الاوراق للنيابة العامة. 
اذا لم يكن موطن المعلن اليه او محل عمله معلوما ، تسلم صورة الورقة للنيابة العامة ويترتب البطلان على مخالفة احكام هذه المادة.


*المادة رقم 12* 

يعتبر الاعلان منتجا لآثاره من وقت تسليم الصورة الى من سلمت اليه قانونا ، او من وقت امتناع المعلن اليه نفسه عن تسلمها او عن التوقيع على الاصل بإستلامها مادامت الاجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الرابعة من المادة التاسعة قد اتبعت.


*7.1.5 - الموطن ومحل العمل*

*(13 - 16)*

*المادة رقم 13* 

الموطن هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة ، ومحل العمل هو المكان الذي يباشر فيه الشخص تجارة او حرفة او يقوم على ادارة امواله فيه ، وبالنسبة للموظف والعامل هو المكان الذي يؤدي فيه عمله عادة. 
يجوز ان يكون للشخص في وقت واحد اكثر من موطن او اكثر من محل عمل ، وفي احوال التعدد يتساوى الجميع.


*المادة رقم 14* 

موطن القاصر والمحجور عليه والمفقود والغائب هو موطن من ينوب عنه قانونا. وموطن الشخص الاعتباري هو المكان الذي يوجد فيه مركز ادارته. 
مع ذلك يجوز اعتبار المكان الذي يوجد فيه احد فروعه موطنا بالنسبة لما يدخل في نشاط هذا الفرع والشخص الاعتباري الذي يكون مركزه الرئيسي في الخارج وله نشاط في الكويت يعتبر المكان الذي توجد فيه ادارته المحليه موطنا بالنسبة الى ذلك النشاط.


*المادة رقم 15* 

يجوز اتخاذ موطن مختار لتنفيذ عمل قانوني معين ، ويكون هو الموطن بالنسبة لكل ما يتعلق بهذا العمل الا اذا اشترط صراحة قصره على اعمال دون اخرى. 
لا يجوز اثبات وجود الموطن المختار الا بالكتابة.


*المادة رقم 16* 

اذا اوجب القانون على الخصم تعيين موطنه الاصلي او محل عمله او موطن مختار فلم يفعل او كان بيانه ناقصا او غير صحيح بحيث لم يتيسر اعلانه جاز اعلانه في ادارة الكتاب بجميع الاوراق التي كان يصح اعلانه بها في موطنه الاصلي او محل عمله او في الموطن المختار. 
اذا الغى الخصم او غيره - بعد بدء الخصومة - موطنه الاصلي او المختار او محل عمله ولم يعلن خصمه بذلك ، صح اعلانه في الموطن او محل العمل القديم ، وتسلم الصورة عند الاقتضاء الى جهة الادارة طبقا للمادة 9

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.1.6 - حساب المواعيد*

*(17 - 17)*

*المادة رقم 17* 

اذا كان الميعاد مقدرا بالايام او باشهور او بالسنين فلا يحسب منه يوم الاعلان او اليوم الذي حدث فيه الامر المعتبر في نظر القانون مجريا للميعاد ، وينقضي الميعاد بانقضاء اليوم الاخير منه اذا كان يجب ان يحصل فيه الاجراء اما اذا كان الميعاد مما يجب انقضاؤه قبل الاجراء فلا يجوز حصول الاجراء الا بعد انقضاء اليوم الاخير من الميعاد. 
اذا كان الميعاد مقدرا بالساعات كان حساب الساعة التي يبدأ فيها والساعة التي ينقضي بها على الوجه المتقدم. 
تحسب المواعيد المعينة بالشهر او السنة بالتقويم الميلادي ما لم نيص القانون على غير ذلك واذا صادف اخر الميعاد عطلة رسمية امتد الى اول يوم عمل بعدها.


*7.1.7 - ميعاد المسافة*

*(18 - 18)*

*المادة رقم 18* 

اذا كان الميعاد معينا في القانون للحضور او لمباشرة اجراء فيه زيد ميعاد مسافة قدره ستون يوما لمن يكون موطنه خارج دولة الكويت. 
يجوز بأمر من قاضي الامور الوقتية نقص هذا الميعاد وفقا للظروف ويعلن هذا الامر مع الورقة. 
لا يعمل بهذا الميعاد في حق من يعلن لشخصه في الكويت اثناء وجوده بها.


*7.1.8 - البطلان*

*(19 - 21)*

*المادة رقم 19* 

يكون الاجراء باطلا اذا نص القانون على بطلانه ، او اذا شابه عيب جوهري ترتب عليه ضرر للخصم. 
لا يحكم بالبطلان رغم النص عليه اذا لم يترتب على الاجراء ضرر لخصم.


*المادة رقم 20* 

لا يجوز ان يتمسك بالابطلان الا من شرع البطلان لمصلحته ، ولا يجوز التمسك بالبطلان من الخصم الذي تسبب فيه ، وذلك كله فيما عدا الحالات التي يتعلق فيها البطلان بالنظام العام. 
يزول البطلان اذا نزل عنه ، صراحة او ضمنا - من شرع لمصلحته ، وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي يتعلق فيها بالنظام العام.


*المادة رقم 21* 

يجوز تصحيح الاجراء الباطل ولو بعد التمسك بالبطلان ، على ان يتم ذلك في الميعاد المقرر قانونا لاتخاذ الاجراء ولا يعتد بالاجراء الا من تاريخ تصحيحه.


*7.1.9 - قاضي الأمور الوقتية*

*(22 - 22)*

*المادة رقم 22* 

قاضي الامور الوقتية في المحكمة الكلية هو رئيس المحكمة او من يقوم مقامه او من يندب لذلك من قاضتها وفي المحكمة الجزئية هو قاضيها.


*المادة رقم 22 مكرر*

تصدر احكام المحكمة الكلية من ثلاثة قضاة عدا القضايا التي ينص القانون على صدور الحكم فيها من قاض واحد. 
لمجلس القضاء الاعلى ان يعهد برئاسة بعض الدوائر الثلاثية الى مستشارين من محكمة الاستئناف لمدة سنتين قابلة للتجديد. وذلك بناء على طلب رئيس المحكمة الكلية وطبقا للقواعد والضوابط التي يصدر بها قرار من المجلس.


*7.2 - الكتاب الثانى*

*التداعي أمام المحاكم (23 - 188)*

*7.2.1 - االباب الاول*

*لاختصاص وتقدير قيمة الدعوى (23 - 44)*

*7.2.1.1 - الفصل الاول*

*الاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم (23 - 28)*

*المادة رقم 23* 

تختص المحاكم الكويتية بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على الكويتي ، والدعاوى التي ترفع على الاجنبي الذي له موطن او محل اقامة في الكويت ، وذلك كله فيما عدا الدعاوى العقارية المتعلقة بعقار واقع في الخارج.


*المادة رقم 24* 

تختص المحاكم الكويتية بنظر الدعاوي التي ترفع على الاجنبي الذي ليس له موطن او محل اقامة في الكويت ، وذلك في الاحوال الآتية. 
- اذا كان له في الكويت موطن مختار. 
- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بعقار او منقول موجود في الكويت ، او كانت متعلقة بالتزام نشأ او نفذ او كان واجبا تنفيذه فيها ، او كانت متعلقة بافلاس اشهر فيها. 
- اذا كانت الدعوى معارضة في عقد زواج وكان العقد يراد ابرامه لدى موثق كويتي. 
- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بطلب فسخ الزواج او التطليق او الانفصال وكانت مرفوعة من الزوجة لها موطن في الكويت على زوجها الذي كان له موطن فيها متى كان الزوج قد هجر زوجته وجعل موطنه في الخارج بعد قيام سبب الفسخ او 
ـ- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بطلب نفقة للام او للزوجة متى كان لهما موطن في الكويت او للصغير المقيم فيها. 
- اذا كانت الدعوى بشأ، نسب صغير يقيم في الكويت ، او بسلب الولاية على نفسه او الحد منها او وقفها او استردادها. 
- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الاحوال الشخصية وكان المدعى كويتيا او اجنبيا له موطن في الكويت ، وذلك اذا لم يكن للمدعي عليه موطن معروف في الخارج ، او اذا كان القانون الكويتي واجب التطبيق في الدعوى. 
- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الولاية على المال متى كان للقاصر او المطلوب الحجر عليه موطن او محل اقامة في الكويت او اذا كان بها آخر موطن او محل اقامة للغائب. 
- اذا كان احد المختصمين معه كويتيا ، او اجنبيا له في الكويت موطن او محل اقامة او موطن مختار.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المادة رقم 25* 

تختص المحاكم الكويتية بمسائل الارث وبالدعاوى المعلقة بالتركة في الاحوال الآتية : 
- اذا كانت التركة قد افتتحت في الكويت. 
- اذا كان المورث كويتيا. 
- اذا كانت اموال التركة كلها او بعضها في الكويت ، وكان الورثة كلهم او بعضهم كويتيين ، واكت محكمة محل افتتاح التركة غير مختصة طبقا لقانونها.


*المادة رقم 26* 

تختص المحاكم الكويتية بالفصل في الدعوى ولو لم تكن داخلة في اختصاصها طبقا للمواد السابقة اذا قبل الخصم ولايتها صراحة او ضمنا.


*المادة رقم 27* 

اذا رفعت للمحاكم الكويتية دعوى داخلة في اختصاصها ، فأنها تكون مختصة ايضا بافصل في مسائل الاولية والطلبات العارضة على الدعوى الاصلية ، وفي كل طلب يرتبط بهذه الدعوى ويقتضي حسن سير العدالة ان ينظر معها. 
ما تختص المحاكم الكويتية بالامر بالاجراءات الوقتية والتحفظية التي تنفذ في الكويت ولو كانت غير مختصة بالدعوى الاصلية. 
تختص ايضا باجراءات التنفيذ الجبري التي تتخذ في الكويت ، وبالمنازعات المعلقة بها.


*المادة رقم 28* 

اذا لم يحضر المدعي عليه وكانت المحاكم الكويتية غير مختصة بنظر الدعوى طبقا للمواد السابقة تحكم المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها من تلقاء نفسها.


*7.2.1.2 - الفصل الثانى*

*الاختصاص النوعي (29 - 36)*

*المادة رقم 29* 

تختص المحكمة الجزئية بالحكم ابتدائيا في الدعاوى المدنية والتجارية التي لا تجاوز قيمتها خمسة آلاف دينار ، ويكون حكمها انتهائيا اذا كانت قيمة الدعوى لا تجاوز الف دينار.


*المادة رقم 30* 

لا تختص المحكمة الجزئية بالحكم في الطلب العارض او الطلب المرتبط بالطلب الاصلي اذا كان بحسب قيمته او نوعه لا يدخل في اختصاصها. 
اذا عرض عليها طلب من هذا القبيل جاز لها ان تحكم في الطلب الاصلي وحده اذا لم يترتب على ذلك ضرر بسير العدالة والا وجب عليها ان تحكم من تلقاء نفسها باحالة الدعوى الاصلية والطلب العارض او المرتبط بحالتهما الى المحكمة الكلية ويكون حكم الاحالة غير قابل للطعن. 
مع ذلك اذا كان موضوع الطلب العارض تعويضا عن رفع الدعوى الاصلية او عن طريق السلوك فيها اختصت المحكمة الجزئية ايا كان مقدار التعويض المطلوب.


*المادة رقم 31* 

يندب في مقر المحكمة الطلية قاض على مستوى المحكمة الجزئية ليحكم بصفة مؤقتة ومع عدم المساس بالحق في الامور الآتية : 
- المسائل المستعجلة التي يخشى عليها من فوات الوقت. 
- منازعات التنفيذ الوقتية. 
لى ان هذا لا يمنع من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع ايضا بهذه الامور اذا رفعت لها بطريق التبعية ويجوز عند الضرورة تكليف الخصوم امام قاضي الامور المسعجلة في منزله ، ونظم قرار من وزير العدل بناء على عرض رئيس المحكمة الكلية وسيلة اتصال رافع الدعوى بالكاتب والقاضي في هذه الحالة.


*المادة رقم 32* 

يختص القضاء المستعجل باحلكم بفرض الحراسة القضائية على منقول او عقار او مجموع من الاموال قام في شأنه نزاع او كان الحق فيه غير ثابت اذا تجمع لدى صاحب المصلحة في المال من الاسباب المعقولة ما يخشى معه خطرا عاجلا من بقاء المال تحت يد حائزة. 
يكون تعيين الحارس باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميعا ، فإذا لم يتفقوا تولى القاضي تعيينه ويجوز ان يكون الحارس من بين الجراس المدرجين في جدول الحراس القضائيين الذي يصدر بتنظيم اوضاعه وشروط القيد فيه قرار من وزير العدل. 
تنتهي الحراسة باتفاق ذوي الشأن جميع او بحكم القضاء.


*المادة رقم 33* 

اذا سكت الحكم القاضي بالحراسة عن تحديد ما على الحارس من التزامات وما له من حقوق وسلطات سرت الاحكام الاتية : 
- يتكفل الحارس بحفظ المال وباداراته وبرده مع غلته المقبوضة الى من يثبت له الحق فيه ، ويجب ان يبذل في المحافظة على المال وادارته عناية الرجل المعتاد ، ولا يجوز له بطريق مباشر او غير مباشر ان يحل محله في اداء مهمته كلها او بعضها احد ذوي الشأن دون رضاء الآخرين. 
- لا يجوز للحارس في غير اعمال الادارة ان يتصرف الا برضاء ذوي الشأن جميعا او بترخيص من القضاء. 
- للحارس ان يتقاضى اجرا ، ما لم يكن قد نزل عنه. 
- يلتزم الحارس بأن يقدم لذوي الشأن حسابا بما تسلمه وبما انفقه ، معززا بما يثبت ذلك من المستندات. 
ـ- على الحارس عند انتهاء الحارسة ان يبادر الى رد الشئ المعهود اليه حراسته الى من يختاره ذوو الشأن او يعينه القاضي.


*المادة رقم 34* 

تختص المحكمة الكلية بالحكم ابتدائيا في الدعاوي المدنية والتجارية التي ليست من اختصاص المحكمة الجزئية ، وذلك ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك ، ويكون حكمها انتهائيا اذا كانت قيمة الدعوى لا تتجاوز خمسة آلاف دينار. 
كما تختص بالحكم ابتدائيا في جميع المنازعات المتعلقة بالاحوال الشخصية من زواج وطلاق ونسب ونفقة مقررة شرعا وولاية على المال والنفس ووصاية وقوامة وحجر وغيبة واعتبار المفقود ميتا وميراث ووصية ووقف وغيرها من مسائل الاحوال شخصية ، وذلك ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك ، ويكون حكمها انتهائيا في الميراث والوصية والوقف والمهر اذا كانت قيمة الدعوى لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف دينار. 
تختص كذلك بالحكم في قضايا الاستئناف الذي يرفع اليها عن الاحكام الصادرة ابتدائيا من المحكمة الجزئية او من قاضي الامور المستعجلة.


*المادة رقم 35* 

تختص المحكمة الكلية بالحكم في الطلب العارض او الطلب المرتبط بالطلب الاصلي مهما تكن قيمته او نوعه.


*المادة رقم 36* 

تختص محكمة الاستئناف العليا بالحكم في قضايا الاستئناف الذي يرفع اليها عن الاحكام الصادرة ابتدائيا من المحكمة الكلية.


*7.2.1.3 - الفصل الثالث*

*تقدير قيمة الدعوى (37 - 44)*

*المادة رقم 37* 

تقدر قيمة الدعوى باعتبارها يوم رفعنا وفي جميع الاحوال يكون التقدير على اساس آخر طلبات الخصوم.


*المادة رقم 38* 

يدخل في تقدير قيمة الدعوى ما يكون مستحقا يوم رفعها من التضمينات والريع والمصروفات وغير ذلك من الملحقات المقدرة القيمة ، ومع ذلك يعتد في جميع الاحوال بقيمة البناء او الغراس اذا طلبت ازالته. 
لا يدخل في التقدير ما يستجد بعد رفع الدعوى من مبالغ في العقود المستمرة.


*المادة رقم 39* 

الدعاوى المتعلقة بملكية العقارات تقدر قيمتها بقيمة العقار ودعاوى حق الانتفاع او الرقبة تقدر باعتبار نصف قيمة العقار ، اما دعاوى حق الارتفاق فتقدر بربع قيمة العقار المقرر عليه الحق. وتقدر دعاوى الحيازة بقيمة الحق الذي ترد عليه الحيازة. 
تقدر الدعاوى المتعلقة بالمنقول بقيمته.


*المادة رقم 40* 

اذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد او ابطاله او فسخه تقدر قيمتها بقيمة المتعاقد عليه ، وبالنسبة لعقود البدل تقدر الدعوى بقيمة اكبر البديلين. 
اذا كانت الدعوى بطلب صحة عقد مستمر او بالطاله او فسخه كان التقدير باعتبار مجموع المقابل النقدي عن مدة العقد كلها ، فان كان العقد المذكور قد نفذ في جزء منه قدرت دعوى فسخه باعتبار المدة الباقية. وبالنسبة للدعوى بامتداد العقد يكون تقديرها باعتبار المقابل النقدي للمدة التي قام النزاع على امتداد العقد اليها.


*المادة رقم 41* 

اذا كانت الدعوى بين دائن ومدينه بشأن حجز او حق عيني تبعي تقدر قيمتها بقيمة الدين او بقيمة المال محل الحجز او الحق العيني ايهما اقل ، اما الدعوى المقامة من الغير باستحقاق هذا المال فتقدر باعتبار قيمته.


*المادة رقم 42* 

دعاوى صحة التوقيع ودعاوى التزوير الاصلية تقدر قيمتها بقيمة الحق المثبت في الورقة المطلوب الحكم بصحة التوقيع عليها او بتزويرها.


*المادة رقم 43* 

اذا تضمنت الدعوى طلبات ناشئة عن سبب قانوني واحد كان التقدير باعتبار قيمتها جملة ، فان كانت ناشئة عن اسباب قانونية مختلفة كان التقدير باعتبار قيمة كل منها على حده. 
اذا كانت الدعوى مرفوعة من واحد او اكثر على واحد او اكثر بمقتضى سبب قانوني واحد كان التقدير باعتبار قيمة المدعى به دون التفات الى نصيب كل منهم فيه.


*المادة رقم 44* 

اذا كانت الدعوى بطلب غير قابل للتقدير بحسب القواعد المتقدمة اعتبرت قيمتها زائدة على خمسة آلاف دينار.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.2.2 - الباب الثانى*

*رفع الدعوى وقيدها (45 - 53)*

*المادة رقم 45* 

ترفع الدعوى الى المحكمة بناء على طلب المدعي بصحيفة تودع ادارة كتابها ما لم يقض القانون بغير ذلك ، ويجب ان تشتمل الصحيفة على البيانات الآتية : 
- اسم المدعي بالكامل ومهنته او وظيفته وموطنه ومحل عمله ، واسم من يمثله بالكامل ومهنته او وظيفته وموطنه ومحل عمله. 
- اسم المدعى عليه بالكامل ومهنته او وظيفته وموطنه ومحل عمله ، واسم من يمثله بالكامل ومهنته او وظيفته وموطنه ومحل عمله ، فان لم يكن للمدعى عليه او لمن يمثله موطن او محل عمل معلوم فأخر موطن او محل اقامة او محل عمل كان له. 
- تعيين موطن مختار للمدعي في الكويت ان لم يكن له موطن فيها. 
- موضوع الدعوى والطلبات واسانيدها. 
ـ- تاريخ تقديم صحيفة الدعوى لادارة الكتاب. 
- المحكمة المرفوعة امامها الدعوى. 
تعتبر الدعوى مرفوعة ونتجة لآثار رفعها من تاريخ ايداع صحيفتها بإدارة الكتاب ، ولو كانت المحكمة غير مختصة.


*المادة رقم 46* 

على المدعي عند تقديم صحيفة دعواه ان يقدم لادارة الكتاب صورا منها بقدر عدد المدعى عليهم وصورة لادارة الكتاب وعليه ان يقدم مع صحيفة الدعوى او في الجلسة الاولى المحددة لنظر الدعوى جميع المستندات المؤيدة لدعواه ومذكرة شارحة. 
على المدعى عليه ان يودع مستنداته ومذكرة بدفاعه في الجلسة الثانية على الاكثر.


*المادة رقم 47* 

تقيد ادارة الكتاب الدعوى في يوم تقديم الصحيفة في السجل الخاص بذلك وتعين تاريخ الجلسة المحددة لنظرها ويسلم اصل الصحيفة وصورها الى مندوب الاعلان لاعلانها ورد الاصل اليها ، ويجوز في غير دعاوى الاسترداد واشكالات التنفيذ الوقتية ان يسلم للمدعي متى طلب ذلك اصل الصحيفة وصورها ليتولى تقديمها الى مندوب الاعلان لاعلانها ورد الاصل الى المدعي ليقوم باعادتها الى ادارة الكتاب. 
يعتبر في حكم الاعلان بالصحيفة تسليم المحكمة صورة منها للمدعى عليه الحاضر بالجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى سواء بنفسه او بوكيل عنه ، او عرضها على أي منهما وامتناعه عن الاستلام.


*المادة رقم 48* 

ميعادا الحضور امام المحاكم الجزئية والكلية والاستئناف خمسة ايام ، ويجوز في حالة الضرورة نقص هذا الميعاد الى يومين. 
ميعاد الحضور في الدعاوى المستعجلة ، سواء امام قاضي الامور المتعجلة او امام محكمة الموضوع ، اربع وعشرون ساعة ، ويجوز في حالة الضرورة نقص هذا الميعاد وجعله من ساعة الى ساعة بشرط ان يحصل الاعلان للخصم نفسه الا اذا كانت الدعوى من الدعاوى البحرية. 
يكون نقص المواعيد في الاحوال المتقدمة باذن من قاضي الامور الوقتية وتعلن صورته للخصم مع صحيفة الدعوى. 
لا يترتب البطلان على عدم مراعاة مواعيد الحضور وذلك بغير اخلال بحق المعلن اليه في التأجيل لاستكمال الميعاد.


*المادة رقم 49* 

يجوز بناء على طلب المدعي عليه اعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن اذا لم يتم تكليف المدعى عليه بالحضور خلال تسعين يوما من تاريخ تقديم الصحيفة الى ادارة الكتاب وكان ذلك راجعا الى فعل المدعي.


*المادة رقم 50* 

اذا رفعت الدعوى خلال ستة اشهر من وفاة المورث جاز للمدعي ايداع صحيفتها ادارة الكتاب واعلانها الى ورثته جملة بصفاتهم دون ذكر اسمائهم ، وذلك في آخر موطن كان لمورثهم. 
يجب على المدعي اعادة اعلان صحيفة الدعوى لجميع الورثة باسمائهم وصفاتهم لاشخاصهم او في موطن كل منهم او محل عمله قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى او في الميعاد الذي تحدده المحكمة لاعلان الورثة الذين لم يعلنوا بالجلسة الاولى ولم يحضروها. 
اذا كانت الدعوى مستعجلة اكتفى باعادة الاعلان الى الورثة الظاهرين. 
في جيمع الاحوال يجوز ان ينتصب احد الورثة ممثلا للتركة في الدعاوى التي تقام منها او تقام عليها من الغير.


*المادة رقم 51* 

اذا حضر المدعي والمدعى عليه امام المحكمة من تلقاء نفسيهما وعرضا عليها نزاعهما فللمحكمة ان تسمع الدعوى في الحال وتفصل فيها ان امكن والا حددت لها جلسة اخرى وعلى كاتب المحكمة ان يستوفي اجراءات قيد القضية بالجدول بعد تحصيل الرسم.


*المادة رقم 52* 

في الاحوال التي ينص فيها القانون على رفع الدعوى بطريق التكليف بالحضور يقدم المدعى صحيفة الدعوى الى مندوب الاعلان مشتملة ، فضلا عن البيانات التي تنص عليها المادة 45 على اليوم والساعة الواجب حضور المدعى عليه فيها. 
على المدعى بعد تسلمه اصل الصحيفة المعلنة تقديمه لادارة الكتاب لقيد الدعوى في اليوم السابق لتاريخ الجلسة المحددة لنظرها على الاكثر. 
للمدعى عليه ان يطلب قيد الدعوى يوم الجلسة بتقديم الصورة المعلنة له اذا لم يقيدها المدعى ولرئيس الجلسة ان يأذن بقيد الدعوى يوم الجلسة اذا وحد لذلك مقتضى.


*المادة رقم 53* 

تحدد قرار من وزير العدل الاجراءات الخاصة باثبات علم المدعى بتاريخ الجلسة والميعاد التنظيمي الذي تلتزمه ادارة الكتاب في تحديد الجلسة ، وذلك الذي يلتزمه مندوب الاعلان في اعلان الصحيفة ، والاجراءات الخاصة بتسليم صحيفة الدعوى من ادارة الكتاب الى المدعى ، او الى مندوب الاعلان واعادتها من ايهما الى ادارة الكتاب واجراءات تسليم المستندات والمذكرات الى ادارة الكتاب ، واسترداد المستندات من ملف الدعوى ويحدد القرار الجزاءات التأديبية والعقوبات التي توقع عند اهمال الجهات المذكورة في مراعاة ما نص عليه من مواعيد واجراءات بشرط الا تتجاوز العقوبة غرامة قدرها مائة دينار.


*7.2.3 - الباب الثالث*

*حضور الخصوم وغيابهم (54 - 63)*

*7.2.3.1 - الفصل الاول*

*الحضور والتوكيل بالخصومة (54 - 58)*

*المادة رقم 54* 

يحضر الخصوم بانفسهم في اليوم المعين لظنر الدعوى او يحضر عنهم من يوكلونه من المحامين. وللمحكمة ان تقبل وكيلا عنهم من يختارونه ممن تربطه بهم رابطة الزوجية او القرابة او المصاهرة الى الدرجة الرابعة. 
يجب على الوكيل ان يثبت وكالته عن موكله ، ويكفي في اثبات التوكيل ان يقدم ورقة بذلك ، فان كانت غير رسمية وجب ان يكون مصدقا على توقيع الموكل. 
يجوز ان يعطي التوكيل في الجلسة بتقرير يدون في محضرها وحينئذ يقوم التقرير مقام التصديق على التوقيع. 
اذا تعدد الوكلاء جاز لاحدهم الانفراد بالعمل في القضية ما لم يكن ممنوعا من ذلك بنص التوكيل.


*المادة رقم 55* 

بمجرد صدور التوكيل من احد الخصوم يكون موطن وكليه معتبرا في اعلان الاوراق اللازمة للسير في الدعوى في كافة درجات التقاضي التي تنظر فيها ما لم يكن التوكيل مقيدا بدرجة معينة ، ولا يحول اعتزال الوكيل او عزله دون سير الاجراءات في مواجهته الا اذا اعلن الخصم المذكور الخصم الآخر بتعيين بدله او بعزمه على مباشرة الدعوى بنفسه. 
لا يجوز للوكيل ان يعتزل الوكالة في وقت غير لائق.


*المادة رقم 56* 

التوكيل بالخصومة يخول الوكيل سلطة القيام بالاعمال والاجراءات اللازمة لرفع الدعوى ومتابعتها او الدفاع فيها ، واتخاذ الاجراءات التحفظية الى ان يصدر الحكم في موضوعها في درجة التقاضي التي وكل فيها ، واعلان هذا الحكم وقبض الرسوم والمصروفات ، وذلك بغير اخلال بما اوجب فيه القانون تفويضا خاصا.


*المادة رقم 57* 

كل ما يقرره الوكيل في الجلسة بحضور موكله يكون بمثابة ما يقرره الموكل نفسه الا اذا نفاه اثناء نظر القضية في ذات الجلسة ، واذا لم يحضر الموكل فلا يصح بغير تفويض خاص الاقرار بالحق المدعى به ، او التنازل عنه ، او الصلح او التحكيم فيه او قبول اليمني او توجيهها او ردها ، او ترك الخصومة ، او التنازل عن الحكم كليا او جزئيا او عن طريق من طرق الطعن فيه ، او رفع الحجز او ترك التأمينات مع بقاء الدين ، او الادعاء بالتزوير او رد القاضي ، او الخبير او العرض الحقيقي او قبوله او أي تصرف آخر يوجب القانون فيه تفويضا خاصا.


*المادة رقم 58* 

لا يجوز لاحد القضاة ولا للنائب العام ولا لاحد اعضاء النيابة ولا لاحد من العاملين بالمحاكم ان يكون وكيلا عن الخصوم في الحضور او المرافعة سواء أكان بالمشافهة ام بالكتابة او بالافتاء ولو كانت الدعوى مقامة امام محكمة غير المحكمة التابع هو لها والا كان العمل باطلا. 
لكن يجوز لهم ذلك عمن يمثلونهم قانونا وعن زوجاتهم واصولهم وفروعهم الى الدرجة الثانية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.2.3.2 - الفصل الثانى*

*الغياب (59 - 63)*

*المادة رقم 59* 

اذا لم يحضر المدعي ولا المدعي عليه في اول جلسة او في اية جلسة اخرى ، حكمت المحكمة في الدعوى اذا كانت صالحة للحكم فيها والا قررت شطبها ، وذلك بعد التحقق من صحة الاعلان ، وتقرر المحكمة شطب الدعوى اذا حضر الطرفان واتفقا على الشطب. وفي حالة تخلف المدعي او المستأنف للمرة الثانية يجوز للمحكمة بدلا من شطبها اعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن. 
اذا حضر الخصم الغائب قبل انتهاء الجلسة وجب اعتبار الشطب كأن لم يكن. 
تعتبر الدعوى كأن لم تكن اذا لم يحضر الطرفان بعد السير فيها او اذا لم يعلن احد الخصوم الخصم الآخر بالسير في الدعوى خلال تسعين يوما من شطبها وتدخل في حساب هذا الميعاد مدة الشطب اذا تكرر ولو لم يكن متصلا. 
لا يعتبر الميعاد مرعيا الا بوصول الاعلان الى الخصم قبل انقضائه.


*المادة رقم 60* 

في الدعاوى التي يصدر الحكم فيها نهائيا اذا تخلف المدعى عليه وحده عن الحضور في الجلسة الاولى او عن تقديم مذكرة بدفاعه ولم يكن قد اعلن لشخصه وجب على المحكمة تأجيل نظر الدعوى الى جلسة تالية يعلنه بها المدعي ، ويعتبر المدعي عليه قد اعلن لشخصه ولو امتنع عن استلام صورة الاعلان او التوقيع باستلامها ما دامت الاجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الرابعة من المادة التاسعة قد اتبعت. 
اذا تعدد المدعى عليهم في الدعاوى سالفة الذكر - وكان البعض قد اعلن لشخصه والبعض الآخر لم يعلن لشخصه وتخلفوا جميعا عن الحضور في الجلسة الاولى او عن تقديم مذكرة بالدفاع او تخلف عن ذلك من لم يعلن لشخصه وجب على المحكمة تأجيل نظر الدعوى الى جلسة تالية يعلن المدعي بها من لم يعلن لشخصه من الغائبين. 
اذا كان المدعى عليه فيا لحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين السابقتين قد اعلن في مواجهة النيابة العامة طبقا لنص المادة 11/2 من هذا القانون او كان المدعي عليه جهة حكومية او من الاشخاص الاعتبارية العامة فلا يعاد الاعلان مرة اخرى.


*المادة رقم 61* 

لا يجوز للمدعى ان يبدي في الجلسة التي تخلف فيها خصمه طلبات جديدة او ان يعدل في الطلبات الاولى ، ما لم يكن التعديل متمخضا لمصلحة المدعى عليه وغير مؤثر في أي حق من حقوقه ، كما لا يجوز للمدعى عليه ان يطلب في غيبة المدعى الحكم عليه بطلب ما.


*المادة رقم 62* 

اذا تبينت المحكمة عند غياب المدعى عليه بطلان اعلانه بالحصيفة وجب عليها تأجيل الدعوى الى جلسة تالية يعلنه بها المدعى. 
اذا تبينت عند غياب المدعى عدم علمه بالجلسة قانونا وجب عليها تأجيل الدعوى الى جلسة تالية تعلنه بها ادارة الكتاب.


*المادة رقم 63* 

اذا حضر الخصم الغائب قبل انتهاء الجلسة ، اعتبر كل حكم صدر عليه فيها كأن لم يكن.


*7.2.4 - الباب الرابع*

*نظام الجلسة ونظر الدعوى (64 - 76)*

*المادة رقم 64* 

تكون المرافعة علنية الا اذا رأت المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب احد الخصوم اجراءها سرا محافظة على النظام العام او مراعاة للاداب او لحرمة الاسرة.


*المادة رقم 65* 

ضبط الجسة وادارتها منوطان برئيسها ، وهو الذي يتولى توجيه الاسئلة الى الخصوم والشهود ، وللاعضاء الجالسين معه ان يطلبوا منه توجيه ما يرون توجيهه من اسئلة. 
لرئيس الجلسة ان يخرج من القاعة من يخل بالنظام ، فان لم يمتثل كان للمحكمة ان تحكم على الفور بحبسه اربعا وعشرين ساعة او بتغريمه عشرين دينارا ويكون حكمها بذلك نهائيا. 
إذا كان الاخلال قد رقع ممن يؤدون وظيفة في المحكمة كان لها ان توقع اثناء انعقاد الجلسة ما للرئيس الاجاري توقيعه من الجزاءات التأديبية. 
للمحكمة الى ما قبل انتهاء الجلسة ان ترجع عن الحكم الذي تصدره بناء على الفقرتين السابقتين.


*المادة رقم 66* 

يأمر رئيس الجلسة بكتابة محضر عن كل جريمة تقع اثناء انعقادها وبما يرى اتخاذه من اجراءات التحقيق ، ثم يأمر باحالة الاوراق الى سلطة التحقيق والتصرف والادعاء لاجراء ما يلزم فيها وله اذا اقتضت الحال ان يأمر بالقبض على من وقعت منه الجريمة.


*المادة رقم 67* 

تبدأ المحكمة بالسعي في الصلح بين الخصوم افذا لم يتم الصلح امرت باثبات ما يبديه الخصوم او وكلاؤهم شفاها من طلبات او دفوع في محضر الجلسة ويكون المدعى عليه آخر من يتكلم. 
للمحكمة ولو من تلقاء نفسها ان تأمر بمحو العبارات الجارحة او المخالفة للآداب او النظام العام من اية ورقة من ارواق المرافعات او المذكرات.


*المادة رقم 68* 

للمحكمة ان تسمح للخصوم اثناء سير الدعوى بتقديم مستندات او مذكرات او وسائل اثبات جديدة. 
يجوز لها عند حجز الدعوى للحكم ان تسمح بتقديم مستندات او مذكرات ختامية في المواعيد التي تحددها. 
تقدم مذكرات الخصوم بايداعها ادارة الكتاب او بالتأشير على النسخة الاصلية من الخصم او وكيله بما يفيد تسلمه لصورتها.


*المادة رقم 69* 

اذا قدم احد طرفي الخصومة مستندا كان في امكانه تقديمه في المواعيد المنصوص عليها في المادة 46 وترتب على ذلك تأجيل الفصل في الدعوى ، ولم يكن ثمة سبب آخر لتأجيلها ، حكمت المحكمة عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين دينارا ولا تزيد على مائة دينار. 
يجوز للمحكمة اذا قدم الخصم موضوع توقيع الغرامة ان تقيله منها. 
مع ذلك يجوز لاي من الطرفين ان يقدم مستندات ردا على دفاع خصمه او دفوعه او طلباته العارضة.


*المادة رقم 70* 

يجوز للمحكمة ان تلزم من يتخلف من الخصوم عن ايداع المستندات او عن القيام بأي اجراء من اجراءات المرافعات في الميعاد الذي حددته له بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين دينارا ولا تزيد على مائة دينار ، وذلك بقرار غير قابل للطعن يثبت في محضر الجلسة له ما للاحكام من قوة تنفيذية ، ويجوز للمحكمة ان تقيل المحكوم عليه من الغرامة كلها او بعضها اذا ابدى عذرا مقبولا. 
يجوز لها في الحالات المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة بدلا من الحكم على المدعي بالغرامة ان تحكم بوقف الدعوى لمدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة اشهر وذلك ما لم يعترض المدعى عليه ان كان حاضرا ، واذا مضت مدة الوقف دون ان ينفذ المدعى ما اوقفت الدعوى من اجله جاز للمحكمة الحكم باعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن ما لم يعترض المدعى عليه ان كان حاضرا. 
اذا مضت مدة الوقف ولم يعجل المدعي السير في دعواه خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لانتهائها حكمت المحكمة باعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن ، ما لم يعترض المدعى عليه ان كان حاضرا.


*المادة رقم 71* 

يكون تنفيذ حكم الغرامة الصادر وفق احكام المادتين السابقتين بعد اخطار المحكوم عليه بكتاب مسجل من ادارة الكتاب مرفقا به صورة من منطوق هذا الحكم.


*المادة رقم 72* 

فيما عدا حالة الضرورة ، لا يجوز للمحكمة تأجيل الدعوى لمدة تزيد على ثلاثة اسابيع في كل مرة او التأجيل اكثر من مرة لسبب واحد يرجع الى احد الخصوم. 
يعتبر النطق بقرار التأجيل اعلانا للخصوم بالموعد الجديد. وذلك ما لم يمتنع سير الجلسات المذكورة سيرا متسلسلا لاي سبب من الاسباب فعندئذ يجب على ادارة الكتاب اخبار الخصوم بالموعد الحديد بكتاب مسجل. 
لا يجوز حجز القضية للحكم لمدة تزيد على اربعة اسابيع. 
اذا اعيدت القضية للمرافعة وجب ان يكون ذلك لاسباب جدية تثبت في محضر الجلسة.


*المادة رقم 73* 

للخصوم ان يطلبوا الى المحكمة ، في اية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى ، اثبات ما اتفقوا عليه من صلح ، او أي اتفاق آخر في محضر الجلسة ويوقع عليه منهم او من وكلائهم فإذا كانوا قد كتبوا ما اتفقوا عليه ، الحق لااتفاق المكتوب بمحضر الجلسة واثبت محتواه فيه ويكون لمحضر الجلسة في الحلين قوة السند التنفيذي ، وتعطى صورةته وفقا للقواعد المقررة لتسليم صورة الاحكام.


*المادة رقم 74* 

في احوال تطبيق قانون اجنبي يجوز للمحكمة ان تكلف الخصوم بتقديم النصوص التي يستندون اليها مشفوة بترجمة رسمية من وزارة العدل او بترجمة من الجهة التي تحددها المحكمة. 
اذا قدم احد الخصوم مستندات محررة بلغة اجنبية وجب ان يرفق بها ترجمة رسمية او ترجمة عرفية عليها خصمه او ترجمة من الجهة التي تحددها المحكمة ، وللمحكمة في جيمع الاحوال ان تكلف الخصوم بتقديم ترجمة رسمية.


*المادة رقم 75* 

يجب ان يحضر مع القاضي في الجلسات وفي جيمع اجراءات الاثبات كاتب يتولى تحرير المحضر والتوقيع عليه مع القاضي ، والا كان العمل باطلا.


*المادة رقم 76* 

تحدد قرار من وزير العدل الاجراءات التي يتبعها موظفو المحاكم لتنفيذ قرارات المحكمة والجزاءات التأديبية والعقوبات التي توقع عند مخالفتهم تلك الاجراءات بشرط الا تتجاوز العقوبة غرامة قدرها مائة دينار.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.2.5 - الباب الخامس*

*الدفوع والطلبات العارضة (77 - 89)*

*7.2.5.1 - الفصل الاول*

*الدفوع (77 - 83)*

*المادة رقم 77* 

الدفع باحالة الدعوى الى محكمة اخرى للارتباط والدفع بالبطلان غير المتصل بالنظام العام ، وسائر الدفوع المتعلقة بالاجراءات غير المتصلة بالنظام العام ، يجب ابداؤها معا قبل ابداء أي دفع اجرائي آخر او طلب او دفاع في الدعوى او دفع بعدم القبول ، والا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها ، كما يسقط حق الطاعن في هذه الدفوع اذا لم يبدها في صحيفة الطعن. 
يجب ابداء جميع الجوه التي يبنى عليها الدفع المتعلق بالاجراءات غير المتصل بالنظام العام معا والا سقط الحق فيما لم يبد منها.


*المادة رقم 78* 

الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة لانتفاء ولايتها او بسبب نوع الدعوى او قيمتها يجوز ابداؤه في اية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى ، وتحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها. 
اذا قضت المحكمة بعدم الاختصاص بسبب نوع الدعوى او قيمتها وجب عليها ان تأمر باحالة الدعوى بحالتها الى المحكمة المختصة ، ولعيها ان تحدد للخصوم الجلسة التي يحضرون فيها امام المحكمة المحال اليها الدعوى ، ويعتبر النطق بالحكم بمثابة اعلان للخصوم بالجلسة المحددة. 
تلتزم المحكمة المحال اليها الدعوى بنظرها.


*المادة رقم 79* 

يجوز ابداء الدفع بالاحالة للارتباط امام أي من المحكمتين وتلتزم المحكمة المحال اليها الدعوى بنظرها. 
اذا حكمت المحكمة بالاحالة تعين عليها ان تحدد للخصوم الجلسة التي يحضورن فيها امام المحكمة المحال اليها الدعوى ، ويعتبر النطق بالحكم بمثابة اعلان للخصوم بالجلسة المحددة.


*المادة رقم 80* 

يطلان اعلان صحف الدعاوى واوراق الدعاوى واوراق التكليف بالحضور الناشئ عن عيب في الاعلان او في بيان المحكمة او في تاريخ الدلسة ، يزول بحضور المعلن لايه في أي جلسة تحدد لنظر الدعوى او بإيداع مذكرة بدفاعه.


*المادة رقم 81* 

الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى يجوز ابداؤه في اية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى. 
اذا رأت محكمة الدرجة الاولى ان الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء صفة المدعى عليه قائم على اساس اجلت الدعوى لاعلان ذي الصفة. 
اذا كانت الدعوى مرفوعة على جهة حكومية او شخص اعتباري عام انسحب اثر التصحيح الى يوم رفع الدعوى ، ولو تم التصحيح بعد الميعاد المقرر لرفعها. ِ


*المادة رقم 82* 

الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها يجوز باداؤه في اية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى ، وتحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها.


*المادة رقم 83* 

تحكم المحكمة في الدفوع على استقلال ما لم تأمر بضمها الى الموضوع وعندئذ تبين المحكمة ما حكمت به في كل من الدفع والموضوع.


*7.2.5.2 - الفصل الثانى*

*الطلبات العارضة (84 - 89)*

*المادة رقم 84* 

الطلبا العارضة هي التي يوجهها المدعى الى المدعى عليه وهي الطلبات الاضافية ، او يوجهها المدعى عليه الى المدعى وهي دعاوى المدعى عليه ، او يوجهها ايهما الى الغير وهي اختصام الغير ، او يوجهها الغير الى ايهما وهي التدخل ، ويجوز للمحكمة ان تأمر بادخال الغير على الوجه المبين في المادة 88


*المادة رقم 85* 

للمدعى او للمدعى عليه ان يقدم من الطلبات العارضة ما يكون مرتبطا بالطب الاصلي ارتباطا يجعل من حسن سير العدالة نظرهما معا. 
تقدم هذه الطلبات الى المحكمة بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة ، او بمذكرة توجه وفق الاوضاع العادية ، او بطلب يقدم شفاها في الجلسة في حضور الخصم ويثبت في محضرها.


*المادة رقم 86* 

للخصم ان يدخل في الدعوى من كان يصح اختصامه فيها عند رفعها ، وله ان يدخل ضامنا فيها متى قام سبب موجب للضمان ويكون ذلك بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة مع مراعاة مواعيد الحضور ، كما يجوز حصوله في الجلسة اذا حضر المطلوب ادخاله ووافق امام المحكمة على هذا الاجراء.


*المادة رقم 87* 

يجوز لكل ذي مصلحة ان يتدخل في الدعوى منضما لاحد الخصوم او طلابا الحكم لنفسه بطلب مرتبط بالدعوى ، ويكون ذلك بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى قبل يوم الجلسة او بطلب يقدم شفاها في الجلسة في حضور الخصوم ويثبت في محضرها.


*المادة رقم 88* 

للمحكمة ولو من تلقاء نفسها ان تأمر بادخال من ترى ادخاله لمصلحة العدالة او لاظهار الحقيقة ، وتحدد المحكمة الجلسة التي يعلن اليها ، كما تعين من يقوم من الخصوم بادخاله واعلانه لتلك الجلسة وذلك بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى مع مراعاة مواعيد الحضور. 
ما يجوز للمحكمة ان تكلف ادارة الكتاب اعلان ملخص واف من طلبات الخصوم في الدعوى الى أي شخص ترى لمصلحة العدالة او لاظهار الحقيقة ان يكون على علم بها.


*المادة رقم 89* 

لا تقبل الطلبات العارضة خلال فترة حجز الدعوى للحكم ولو سمح بتقديم مذكرات في هذه الفترة. 
تحكم المحكمة في الطلبات المذكورة مع الدعوى الاصلية كلما امكن ذلك ، والا استبقت الطلب العارض للحكم فيه بعد تحقيقه.


*المادة رقم 89 مكرر 1*

اذا تبين للمحكمة ان احد الطلبات الاصلية او العارضة او جزءا من ايهما مسلم به اماها جاز لها ان تحكم فيه بناء على طلب صاحب المصلحة وتستبقي الباقي للفصل فيه.


*7.2.6 - الباب السادس*

*وقف الخصومة وانقطاعها وسقوطها بمضي المدة وتركها (90 - 101)*

*7.2.6.1 - الفصل الاول*

*وقف الخصومة وانقطاعها (90 - 94)*

*المادة رقم 90* 

تأمر المحكمة بوقف الدعوى اذا رأت تعليق الحكم في موضوعها على الفصل في مسألة اخرى يتوقف عليها الحكم. وبمجرد زوال سبب الوقف يكون لاي من الخصوم تعجيل الدعوى.


*المادة رقم 91* 

يجوز وقف الدعوى بناء على اتفاق الخصوم على عدم السير فيها مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر من تاريخ اقرار المحكمة لاتفاقهم ، ولا يكون لهذا الوقف اثر في أي ميعاد حتمي يكون القانون قد حدده لاجراء ما. 
اذا لم يعجل احد الخصوم السير في الدعوى خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لانتهاء الاجل - ايا كانت مدة الوقف - اعتبر المدعي تاركا دعواه والمستأنف تاركا استئنافه.


*المادة رقم 92* 

نيقطع سير الخصومة بحكم القانون بوفاة احد الخصوم ، او بفقده اهلية الخصومة او بزوال صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه من النائبين الا اذا حدث شئ من ذلك بعد اقفال باب المرافعة في الدعوى. 
واذا تعدد الخصوم قضت المحكمة باعتبار الخصومة منقطعة بالنسبة لمن قام به سبب الانقطاع واجلت نظرها بالنسبة للباقين. ولا تنقطع الخصومة بوفاة وكيل الدعوى ولا بنقضاء وكالته بالتنحي او بالعزل وللمحكمة ان تمنح اجلا مناسبا للخصم الذي توفى وكليه او انقضت وكالته اذا كان قد عين له وكيلا جديدا خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية لانقضاء الوكالة الاولى. 
يترتب على النقطاع الخصومة وقف جميع مواعيد المرافعات التي كانت جارية في حق الخصم الذي قام به سبب الانقطاع ، وبطلان جميع الاجراءات التي تحصل اثناء الانقطاع.


*المادة رقم 93* 

تستأنف الدعوى سيرها بالنسبة للخصم الذي قام به سبب الانقطاع بتكليف بالحضور يعلن الى من يقوم مقام من توفى او قفد اهليته للخصومة او زالت صفته بناء على طلب الطرف الآخر او بتكليف يعلن الى هذا الطرف بناء على طلب اولئك ، وكذلك تستأنف الدعوى سيرها اذا حضر الجلسة التي كانت محددة لنظرها ورثة المتوفى او من يقوم مقام من فقد اهلية الخصومة او مقام من زالت عنه الصفة وباشر السير فيها.


*المادة رقم 94* 

اذا حدث سبب من اسباب الانقطاع بعد اقفال باب المرافعة في الدعوى ، جاز للمحكمة ان تقضي فيها على موجب الاقوال والطلبات الختامية او ان تفتح باب الرافعة بناء على طلب من قام مقام الذي توفى او من فقد اهلية الخصومة او من زالت صفته او بناء على طلب الطرف الآخر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.2.6.2 - الفصل الثانى*

*سقوط الخصومة وانقضاؤها بمضي المدة وتركها (95 - 101)*

*المادة رقم 95* 

لكل ذي مصلحة من الخصوم ، في حالة عدم السير في الدعوى بفعل المدعى او امتناعه ، ان يطلب الحكم بسقوط الخصومة متى انقضت سنة من آخر اجراء صحيح من اجراءات التقاضي ، ولا تبدأ مدة سقوط الخصومة في حالات الانقطاع الا من اليوم الذي اقم فيه من يطلب الحكم بسقوط الخصومة بالاعن ورثة خصمه الذي توفى او من قام مقام من فقد اهليته للخصومة او مقام من زالت صفته بوجود الدعوى بينه وبين خصمه الاصلي وتسري مدة سقوط الخصومة في حق جميع الاشخاص ، ولو كانوا عديمي الاهلية او ناقصيها.


*المادة رقم 96* 

يقدم طلب الحكم بسقوط الخصومة - بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ، الى المحكمة المقامة امامها الدعوى المطلوب اسقاط الخصومة فيها ، ويجوز التمسك بسقوط الخصومة في صورة دفع اذا عجل المدعى دعواه بعد انقضاء السنة.


*المادة رقم 97* 

متى حكم بسقوط الخصومة في الاستئناف اعتبر الحكم المستأنف انتهائيا في جيمع الاجوال ، ومتى حكم بسقوط الخصومة في التماس اعادة النظر قبل الحكم بقبول الالتماس سقط طلب الالتماس نفسه. 
ما بعد الحكم بقبول الالتماس فتسري القواعد الخاصة بالاستئناف او بأول درجة حسب الاحوال.


*المادة رقم 98* 

تنقضي الخصومة - في جميع الاحوال - بمضي ثلاث سنوات على آخر اجراء صحيح فيها.


*المادة رقم 99* 

يجوز للمدعى ترك الخصومة باعلان لخصمه او ببيان صريح في مذكرة موقع عليها منه او من وكليه مع اطلاع خصمه عليها او بابداء الطلب شفويا في الجلسة واثباته في المحضر. 
لا يتم الترك بعد ابداء المدعى عليه لدفاعه الا بقبوله ، ومع ذلك لا يشترط هذا القبول اذا كان قد دفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة او بإحالة القضية الى محكمة اخرى او ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى او بعدم جواز نظرها لسابقة الفصل فيها ، او بغير ذلك من الدفوع التي يكون الغرض منها منع المحكمة من المضي في نظر الدعوى ، ويترتب على الترك الحكم على التارك بالمصروفات.


*المادة رقم 100* 

اذا نزل الخصم ، مع قيام الخصومة - عن اجراء او ورقة من اوراق المرافعات صارحة او ضمنا اعتبر الاجراء او الورقة كأن لم تكن ، اما النزول عن الحكم فيستتبع النزول عن الحق الثابت به.


*المادة رقم 101* 

يترتب على الحكم بسقوط الخصومة او انقضائها بمضي المدة او تركها زوال الاحكام الصادرة فيها باجراء الاثبات والغاء جميع اجراءات الخصومة بما في ذلك رفع الدعوى ولكنه لا يمس الحق المرفوعة به الدعوى ، ولا الاحكام القطعية الصادرة فيها ولا الاجراءات السابقة لتلك الاحكام او الاقرارات الصادرة من الخصوم او الايمان التي حلفوها. 
لى ان هذا لا يمنع الخصوم من التمسك باجراءات التحقيق واعمال الخبرة التي تمت ، ما لم تكن باطلة في ذاتها.


*7.2.7 - الباب السابع*

*عدم صلاحية القضاة وردهم وتنحيتهم (102 - 111)*

*المادة رقم 102* 

يكون القاضي غير صالح لنظر الدعوى ممنوعا من سماعها ولو لم يرده احد من الخصوم في الاحوال الآتية : 
- اذا كان زوجا لاحد الخصوم او كان قريبا او صهرا له الى الدرجة الرابعة. 
- اذا كان له او لزوجته خصومة قائمة مع احد الخصوم او مع زوجه. 
- اذا كان وكيلا لاحد الخصوم في اعماله الخاصة او وصيا عليه او قيما او مظنونة وراثته له او كان زوجا لوصي احد الخصوم او القيم عليه او كانت له صلة قرابة او مصاهرة للدرجة الرابعة بهذا الوصي او القيم ، او باحد اعضاء مجلس ادارة الشركة المختصمة او احد مديريها وكان لهذا العضو او المدير مصلحة شخصية في الدعوى. 
- اذا كان له او لزوجته او لاحد اقاربه او اصهاره على عمود النسب لو لمن يكون هو وكيلا عنه او وصيا او قيما عليه مصلحة في الدعوى القائمة. 
ـ- اذا كان بينه وبين احد قضاة الدائة صلة قرابة او مصاهرة للدرجة الرابعة ، او كان بينه وبين ممثل النيابة العامة او المدافع عن احد الخصوم صلة قرابة او مصاهرة للدرجة الثانية. 
- اذا كان قد افتى او ترافع عن احد الخصوم في الدعوى او كتب فيها ، ولو كان ذلك قبل اشتغاله بالقضاء ، او كان قد سبق له نظرها قاضيا او خبيرا او محكما او كان قد ادى شهادة فيها. 
- اذا رفع دعوى تعويض على طالب الرد او قدم ضده بلاغا لجهة الاختصاص.


*المادة رقم 103* 

يقع باطلا عمل الاقضي او قضاؤه في الاحوال المشار اليها في المادة السابقة ولو تم باتفاق الخصوم ، واذا وقع هذا البطلان في حكم صدر من احدى دوائر التمييز جاز للخصم ان يطلب منها الغاء الحكم واعادة نظر الطعن امام دائرة تمييز لا يكون فيها المستشار المتسبب في البطلان.


*المادة رقم 104* 

يجوز رد القاضي لاحد الاسباب الآتية : 
- اذا كان له او لزوجته دعوى مماثلة للدعوى التي ينظرها او اذا جدت لاحدهما خصومة مع احد الخصوم او مع زوجه بعد قيام الدعوى المطروحة على القاضي ما لم تكن هذه الدعوى قد اقيمت بقصد رده عن نظر الدعوى المطروحة عليه. 
- اذا كان لمطلقته التي له منها ولد او لاحد اقاربه او اصهاره على عمود النسب خصومة قائمة امام القاضء مع احد الخصوم في الدعوى او مع زوجه ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد اقيمت بعد قيام الدعوى المطروحة على القاضي بقصد رده. 
- اذا كان احد الخصوم يعمل عنده. 
- اذا كان قد اعتاد مؤاكلة احد الخصوم او مساكنته او كان قد تلقى منه هدية قبيل رفع الدعوى او بعده. 
ـ- اذا كان بينه وبين احد الخصوم عداوة او مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته الحكم بغير ميل.


*المادة رقم 105* 

اذا كان القاضي غير صالح لنظر الدعوى او قام به سبب للرد فعليه ان يخبر رئيس المحكمة للاذن له في التنحي ، ويثبت هذا في محضر خاص يحفظ بالمحكمة. 
يجوز للقاضي ، حتى لو كان صالحا لنظر الدعوى ، ولم يقم به سبب لرد ، اذا استشعر الحرج من نظر الدعوى لاي سبب ان يعرض امر تنحيه على رئيس المحكمة للنظر في اقراره على التنحي.


*المادة رقم 106* 

اذا قام بالاقضي سبب للرد ولم يتنح ، جاز للخصم طلب رده ، ويحصل الرد بتقرير في ادارة الكتاب يوقعه الطالب نفسه او وكيله المفوض فيه بتوكيل خاص ، ويرفق التوكيل بالتقرير ، ويجب ان يشتمل تقرير الرد على اسبابه ، وان يرفق به ما يوحد من الاوراق المؤيدة له ، ويتعين على طالب الرد ان يودع عند تقديم التقرير على سبيل الكفالة مبلغ مائة دنيار وتتعدد الكفالة بتعدد القضاة المطلوب رده ولا تقبل ادارة الكتاب تقرير الرد اذا لم يصحب بما يثبت ايداع الكفالة ، ويكفي ايداع كفالة واحدة عن كل قاض في حالة تعدد طالبي الرد اذا قدموا طلبهم في تقرير واحد ولو اختلفت اسباب الرد ، وتصادر الكفالة بقوة القانون اذا قضى برفض طلب الرد او سقوط الحق فيه او عدم قبوله او بطلانه.


*المادة رقم 107* 

يجب تقديم طلب الرد قبل تقديم أي دفع او دفاع في القضية ، والا سقط الحق فيه ومع ذلك يجوز طلب الرد اذا حدثت اسبابه بعد ذلك ، او اذا اثبت طالب الرد انه كان لا يعلم بها وفي جميع الاحوال سيقط حق الخصم في طلب الرد اذا لم يحصل التقرير به قبل اقفال باب المرافعة في اول طلب رد مقدم في الدعوى متى كان قد اخطر بالجلسة المحددة لنظره وكانت اسباب الرد قائمة ومعلومة له حتى اقفال باب المرافعة.


*المادة رقم 108* 

يجب على ادارة الكتاب رفع تقرير الرد الى رئيس المحكمة ، واذا كان المطلوب رده ، هو الرئيس رفع التقرير الى من يقوم مقامه ، وعلى من رفع اليه التقرير ان يطلع القاضي المطلوب رده على التقرير فورا. 
على القاضي ان يجيب بالكتابة على وقائع الرد واسبابه خلال اربعة الايام التالية لاطلاعه ، فاذا لم يجب خلال هذا الميعاد ، او اعترف بأسباب الرد ، وكانت هذه الاسباب تصلح قانونا للرد ، اصدر رئيس المحكمة امرا بتنحيه. 
اذا اجاب القاضي على اسباب الرد ولم يعترف بسبب يصلح قانونا لرده عين من رفع اليه التقرير الدائرة التي تتولى نظر الرد وحدد تاريخ نظره امامها وعلى ادارة الكتاب اخطار طالب الرد والقاضي بهذا التاريخ كما يخطر به ايضا باقي الخصوم في الدعوى الاصلية وذلك لتقديم ما قد يكون لديهم من طلبات رد طبقا للمادة السابقة ، وعلى الدائرة المذكورة ان تقوم بتحقيق طلب الرد في غرفة المشورة ، ثم تحكم بعد سماع اقوال طالب الرد ملاحظات القاضي عند الاقتضاء او اذا طلب ذلك ، ولا يجوز في تحقيق طلب الرد استجواب القاضي ولا توجيه اليمين اليه. 
على رئيس المحكمة او من يقوم مقامه حسب الاحوال في حالة تقديم طلبات رد قبل اقفال باب المرافعة في طلب الرد الاول ، ان يحيل هذه الطلبات الى الدائرة ذاتها المنظور امامها ذلك الطلب لتقضي فيها جميعا بحكم واحد. 
يتعين السير في اجراءات طلب الرد والفصل فيه ولو قرر رافعه التنازل عنه ويصدر الحكم في طلب الرد في جلسة علنية.


*المادة رقم 109* 

يترتب على تقديم طلب الرد وقف الدعوى الاصلية الى ان يحكم فيه نهائيا ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة في حالة الاستعجال وبناء على طلب الخصم الآخر ، ندب قاض بدلا ممن طلب رده ، كما يجوز طلب الندب اذا صدر الحكم الابتدائي برفض طلب الرد وطعن فيه بالاستئناف.


*المادة رقم 110* 

اذا طلب رد جميع قضاة المحكمة الكلية او بعضهم بحيث لا يبقى من عددهم ما يكفي للحكم ، رفع طلب الرد واجابات القضاة عليه لمحكمة الاستئناف العليا ، فان قضت بقبوله نظرت الدعوى للحكم في موضوعها حكما انتهائيا 
اذا طلب رد جميع مستشاري دوائر الاستئناف العليا او بعضهم بحيث لا يتقى من عددهم ما يكفي للحكم رفع طلب الرد الى دائةر التمييز ، فان قضت بقبوله حكمت في موضوع الدعوى الاصلية. 
اذا طلب رد مستشار او اكثر من دائرة التمييز حكمت في هذا الطلب دائرة تمييز لا يكوزن هذا المستشار عضوا فيها ، ولا يقبل طلب رد جميع مستشاري دوائر التمييز او بعضهم بحيث لا يبقى من عددهم ما يكفي للحكم في طلب الرد او في موضوع الدعوى عند قبول طلب الرد.


*المادة رقم 111* 

يجوز لطالب الرد استئناف الحكم الصادر في طلبه المتعلق برد احد قضاة المحكمة الجزئية او الكلية ولو كان موضوع الدعوى مما يحكم فيه انتهائيا ويكون الاستئناف بتقرير في ادارة كتاب المحكمة الكلية في الخمسة ايام التالية ليوم صدوره. 
ترسل ادارة الكتاب من تلقاء نفسها تقرير الاستئناف وملف الرد الى محكمة الاستئناف العليا وذلك خلال الثلاثة ايام التالية لتقرير الاستئناف. وعلى ادارة كتاب محكمة الاستئناف العليا عرض الاوراق على رئيس هذه المحكمة لاحالة الاستئناف على احدى دوائرها لتنظر فيه وتصدر حكمها على الوجه المبين في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 108. 
على ادارة كتاب محكمة الاستئناف العليا اعادة ملف القضية الى المحكمة الكلية مرفقا به صورة من الحكم الاستئنافي ، وذلك خلال اليومين التاليين ليوم النطق بهذا الحكم.


*7.2.8 - الباب الثامن*

*الأحكام (112 - 126)*

*7.2.8.1 - الفصل الاول*

*إصدار الأحكام (112 - 118)*

*المادة رقم 112* 

تكون المداولة في الاحكام سرية بين القضاة مجتمعين ، ولا يجوز ان يشترك فيها غير القاضة الذين سمعوا المرافعة. 
تصدر الاحكام بأغلبية الآراء فاذا لم تتوفر الاغلبية وتشعبت الآراء لاكثر من رأيين وجب ان ينضم الفريق الاقل عددا او الفريق الذي يضم احدث القضاة لاحد الرأيين الصدارين من الاكثر عددا وذلك بعد اخذ الآراء مرة ثانية. 
يجب ان يحضر القضاة الدين اشتركوا في المداولة تلاوة الحكم فإذا حصل لاحدهم مانع وجب ان يكون قد وقع على مسودة الحكم.


*المادة رقم 113* 

لا يجوز للمحكمة اثناء المداولة ان تسمع احد الخصوم الا بحضور الخصم الآخر ، وكذلك لا يجوز قبول اوراق او مذكرات من احد الخصوم دون اطلاع الخصم الآخر عليها.


*المادة رقم 114* 

متى تمت المرافعة في الدعوى ، قضت المحكمة فيها ، او اجلت اصدار الحكم الى جلسة اخرى قريبة تحددها ، ولا يجوز لها تأجيل اصدار الحكم بعدئذ اكثر من مرتين. 
كلما حددت المحكمة جلسة للنطق بالحكم فلا يجوز لها تأجيل اصدار الحكم او اعادة القضية للمرافعة الا بقرار تصرح به المحكمة في الجلسة ويثبت في محضرها ويعتبر النطق بهذا القرار اعلانا للخصوم بالموعد الجديد ، وذلك ما لم يمتنع سير الجلسات المذكورة سيرا متسلسلا لاي سبب من الاسباب فعندئذ يجب على ادارة الكتاب اخبار الخصوم بالموعد الجديد بكتاب مسجل.


*المادة رقم 115* 

ينطق بالحكم بتلاوة منطوقة في جلسة علنية. 
يجب ان تشتمل الاحكام على الاسباب التي بنيت عليها والا كانت باطلة ، كما يجب ان تودع مسودة الحكم المشتملة على اسبابه موقعا عليها من الرئيس والقضاة عند النطق بالحكم والا كان باطلا ، وتحفظ هذه المسودة بالملف ولا تعطى منها صور ، ولكن يجوز للخصوم الاطلاع عليها الى حين اتمام نسخة الحكم الاصلية. 
مع ذلك فلا ضرورة لاشتمال الحكم على اسباب اذا صدر من محكمة اول درجة باجابة كل طلبات المدعى وكان المدعى عليه لم يمثل في الدعوى ولم يقدم مذكرة بدفاعه. 
لا يعتبر رفض شمول الحكم بالنفوذ المعجل رفضا لبعض الطلبات في حكم الفقرة السابقة.


*المادة رقم 116* 

يجب ان يبين في الحكم المحكمة التي اصدرته وتاريخ اصداره وكانه وما اذا كان صادرا في مادة تجارية او مسألة مستعجلة واسماء القضاة الذين سمعوا المرافعة واشتركوا في الحكم وحضروا النطق به وعضو النيابة الذي ابدى رأية في القضية ان كان واسماء الخصوم بالكامل وصفاتهم وموطن كل منهم او محل عمله وحضورهم او غيابهم. 
ما يجب ان يشتمل الحكم على عرض مجمل لوقائع الدعوى ثم طلبات الخصوم وخلاصة موجزة لدفوعهم ودفاعهم الجوهري ورأي النيابة ثم تذكر بعد ذلك اسباب الحكم ومنطوقه. 
القصور في اسباب الحكم الوقعية ، والنقص او الخطأ الجسيم في اسماء الخصوم وصفاتهم ، وكذا عدم بيان اسماء القضاة الذين اصدروا الحكم يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم.


*المادة رقم 117* 

يوقع رئيس الجلسة وكاتبها على نسخة الحكم الاصلية المشتملة على وقائع الدعوى والاسباب والمنطق وذلك في ظرف ثلاثة ايام من ايداع المسودة وتحفظ تلك النسخة فورا في ملطف الدعوى ويسوغ اعطاء صورة بسيطة منها لاي شخص ولو لم يكن له شأن في الدعوى على الا تذكر فيها اسماء الخصوم او صفاتهم. 
اذا قام سبب يمنع رئيس الجلسة من التوقيع على نسخة الحكم الاصلية او يعطل التوقيع على نحو ضار بالعدالة او بمصالح الخصوم ، جاز ان يوقع عليها رئيس المحكمة او من ينوب عنه ، واذا قام سبب مما ذكر بكاتب الجلسة ، جاز ان يوقع رئيس الكتاب بدلا منه ، ويثبت كل ذلك على هامش نسخة الحكم الاصلية. 
في حالة فقد المسودة ونسخة الحكم الاصلية يجوز لرئيس المحمة المختصة اعتماد صورة الحكم المأخوذة من النسخة الاصلية ، وذلك بعد تحقق الدائرة التي اصدرت الحكم من صحته ، ويتم ختمه بخاتم المحكمة وتودع محل النسخة الاصلية بملف الدعوى ، وفي حالة تعذر ذلك يكون للمدعي اتخاذ اجراءات رفع الدعوى من جديد بدون رسوم.


*المادة رقم 118* 

تختم صورة الحكم التي يكون التنفيذ بموجبها بخاتم المحكمة ، ويوقعها الكاتب بعد ان يذيلها بالصيغة التنفيذية ، ولا تسلم الا للخصم الذي له مصلحة في تنفيذ الحكم ، وبشرط ان يكون الحكم جائز التنفيذ. 
اذا امتنعت ادارة الكتاب عن اعطاء الصورة التنفيذية الاولى جاز لطالبها ان يقدم عريضة الى قاضي الامور الوقتية بالمحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ليصدر امره فيها على ما هو مقر في باب الاوامر على العرائض. 
لا يجوز تسليم صورة تنفيذية ثانية لذات الخصم الا اذا ضاعت الصورة الاولى او تعذر استعمالها لسبب من الاسباب ، ويقدم طلب تسليمها بعريضة الى قاضي الامور الوقتية ليصدر امره فيها على ما هو مقرر في فصل الاوامر على العرائض.


*7.2.8.2 - الفصل الثانى*

*مصروفات الدعوى (119 - 123)*

*المادة رقم 119* 

يجب على المحكمة عند اصدار الحكم الذي تنتهي به الخصومة امامها ان تقضي من تبلقاء نفسها في مصروفات الدعوى ، ويحكم بها ، بما في ذلك مقابل اتعاب المحاماة ، على الخصم المحكوم عليه في الدعوى ، واذا تعدد المحكوم عليهم قضى بقسمة المصروفات بينهم بنسبة مصلحة كل منهم في الدعوى على حسب ما تقدره المحكمة ، ولا يلزمون بالتضامن في المصروفات الا اذا كانوا متضامين في اصل التزامهم المقضي فيه. 
يحكم بمصروفات التدخل على المتدخل اذا كانت له طلبات مستقله وحكم بعدم قبول تدخله او برفض طلباته.


*المادة رقم 119 مكرر 1*

تقدر المحكمة تاعاب المحاماة بناء على طلب المحكوم له في حدود طلباته وفي ضوء الاتعاب الفعلية التي تحملها وبمراعاة موضوع الدعوى ، ودرجة التقاضي المنظورة امامها.


*المادة رقم 120* 

اذا اخفق كل من الخصمين في بعض الطلبات ، جاز الحكم بأن يتحمل كل خصم ما دفعه من المصروفات ، او الحكم بتقسيم المصروفات بينهما على حسب ما تقدره المحكمة او الحكم بها جميعا على احدهما.


*المادة رقم 121* 

يجوز للمحكمة ان تقضي بالزام الخصم الذي كسب الدعوى بالمصروفات كلها او بعضها اذا كان الحق مسلما به من المحكوم عليه ، او اذا كان المحكوم له قد تسبب في انفاق مصروفات لا فائدة فيها ، او اذا كان قد ترك خصمه على جهل بما كان في يده من المستندات القاطعة في الدعوى او بمضمون هذه المستندات.


*المادة رقم 122* 

اذا قصد من الدعوى او الدفاع فيها مجرد الكيد جاز الحكم بالتعويض على من قصد ذلك. 
تختص بنظر هذا الطلب المحكمة التي نظرت الدعوى او الدفاع الكيدي ويرفع اليها بطلب عارض او بدعوى اصلية.


*المادة رقم 123* 

تقدر مصروفات الدعوى بامر على عريضة يقدمها المحكوم له لرئيس الهيئة التي اصدرت الحكم ، ويعلن هذا الامر للمحكوم عليه بها ولا يسري عليه السقوط المقرر في المادة 163 
يجوز لك من الخصوم ان يتظلم من تقدير المصروفات الصادر بها هذا الامر ، ويحصل التطلم اما امام مندوب الاعلان عند اعلان الامر ، واما بتقرير في ادارة كتاب المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم في ظرف ثمانية الايمام التالية لاعلان الامر ، ويحدد مندوب الاعلان او ادارة الكتاب - على حسب الاحوال - اليوم الذي ينظر فيه التطلم امام المحكمة في غرفة المشورة ، ويعلن الخصوم بذلك قبل اليوم المحدد بثلاثة ايام.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.2.8.3 - الفصل الثالث*

*تصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها (124 - 126)*

*المادة رقم 124* 

يجوز للمحكمة بقرار تصدره بناء على طلب احد الخصوم او من تلقاء نفسها ، بغير مرافعة تصحيح ما يقع في حكمها من اخطاء مادية بحتة ، كتابية او حسابية ويجري كاتب المحكمة هذا التصحيح على نسخة الحكم الاصلية ويوقعه هو ورئيس الجلسة. 
اذا صدر القرار برفض التصحيح فلا يجوز الطعن فيه الا مع الطعن في الحكم نفسه ، اما القرار الذي يصدر بالتصحيح فيجوز الطعن فيه على استقلال بطرق الطعن الجائزة في الحكم موضوع التصحيح ، وذلك اذا تمسك الطاعن بان القرار لم يقتصر على تصحيح اخطاء مادية بحتة.


*المادة رقم 125* 

اذا وقع في منطوق الحكم غموض لو ليس ، جاز لاي من الخصوم ان يطلب الى المحكمة التي اصدرته تفسيره ، ويقدم الطلب بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى. 
يدون الكاتب الحكم الصادر بالتفسير على هامش نسخة الحكم الاصلية للحكم الاصلي ، ويعتبر الحكم الصادر بالتفسير متمما للحكم الاصلي ، ويسري عليه ما يسري على هذا الحكم من القواعد الخاصة بطرق الطعن العادية وغير العادية.


*المادة رقم 126* 

اذا اغفلت المحكمة الحكم في بعض الطلبات الموضوعية ، جاز لصاحب الشأن ان يعلن خصمه بالحضور امامها لنظر هذا الطلب والحكم فيه ، ويكون ذلك خلال ستة اشهر من صيرورة الحكم باتا.


*7.2.9 - الباب التاسع*

*طرق الطعن في الأحكام (127 - 157)*

*7.2.9.1 - الفصل الاول*

*أحكام عامة (127 - 136)*

*المادة رقم 127* 

لا يجوز الطعن في الاحكام الا من المحكوم عليه ، ولا يجوز ممن قبل الحكم صراحة او ضمنا او ممن قضى له بكل طلباته ، ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك. ولا يجوز للمحكمة ان تسوئ مركز الطاعن بالطعن المرفوع منه وحده.


*المادة رقم 128* 

لا يجوز الطعن في الاحكام التي تصدر اثناء سير الدعوى ولا تنتهي بها الخصومة الا بعد صدور الحكم المنهي للخصومة كلها ، وذلك فيما عدا الاحكام الوقتية او المسعجلة والاحكام الصادرة بوقف الدعوى والاحكام القابلة للتنفيذ الجبري.


*المادة رقم 129* 

يبدأ ميعاد الطعن في الحكم من تاريخ صدوره ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك ، ويبدأ هذا الميعاد من تاريخ الاعلان الاحكم الى المحكموم عليه في الاحوال التي يكون فيها قد تخلف عن الحضور في جميع الجلسات المحددة لنظر الدعوى ولم يقدم مذكرة بدفاعه ، وكذلك اذا تخلف المحكوم عليه عن الحضور وعن تقديم مذكرة في جميع الجلسات التالية لتعجيل الدعوى بعد امتناع سيرها سيرا متسلسلا لاي سبب من الاسباب. 
ما يبدأ الميعاد من تاريخ اعلان الحكم اذا حدث سبب من اسباب انقطاع الخصومة ولو بعد اقفال باب المرافعة ، وصدر الحكم دون اختصام من يقوم مقام الخصم الذي توفى او فقد اهليته للخصومة او زالت صفته. 
يكن اعلان الحكم لشخص المحكوم عليه او في موطنه الاصلي او محل عمله ، ويجري الميعاد ايضا في حق من اعلن الحكم. 
يترتب على عدم مراعاة مواعيد الطعن في الاحكام سقوط الحق في الطعن وتقضي المحكمة بالسقوط من تلقاء نفسها.


*المادة رقم 130* 

يقف ميعاد الطعن بوفاة المحكوم عليه او بفقد اهليته للتقاضي او بزوال صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه ، ولا يزول الوقف الا بعد اعلان الحكم الى الورثة في آخر موطن كان لمورثهم او اعلانه الى من يقوم مقام من فقد اهليته للتقاضي او زالت صفته. 
اذا كان الباقي من ميعاد الطعن اقل من عشرة ايام امتد الى عشرة ايام ما لم تكن المدة المقررة اقل من ذلك فيمتد الميعاد اليها.


*المادة رقم 131* 

اذا توفى المحكوم له اثناء ميعاد الطعن جاز لخصمه وفع الطعن واعلانه الى ورثته جملة دون ذكر اسمائهم وصفاتهم وذلك في آخر موطن كان لمورثهم ويعاد بعد ذلك اعلان الطعن لجيمع الورثة بأسمائهم وصفاتهم ، لاشخاصهم او في موطن كل منهم او محل عمله قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الطعن او في الميعاد الذي تحدده المحكمة لاعلان الورثة الذين لم يعلنوا بالجلسة الاولى ولم يحضروها واذا كانت الدعوى مستعجلة اكتفى باعادة الاعلان الى الورثة الظاهرين. 
اذا فقد الحكوم له اهلية التقاضي اثناء ميعاد الطعن او اذا زالت صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه ، جاز رفع الطعن واعلانه الى من فقد اهليته او زالت صفة من كان يباشر الخصومة عنه ، ويعاد بعد ذلك اعلان الطعن الى من يقوم مقام الخصم لشخصه او في موطنه او محل عمله قبل الجلسة المحددة لنظر الطعن في المياعد الذي تحدده المحكمة وفق ما تقدم.


*المادة رقم 132* 

يكون اعلان الطعن لشخص الخصم او في موطنه الاصلي او في محل عمله ، او في موطنه المختار المبين في ورقة اعلان الحكم. 
اذا كان المطعون ضده هو المدعى او المستأنف ولم يكن قد بين في صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى او صحيفة الاستئناف موطنه الاصلي ولا محل عمله ، ولم يتضح هذا البيان من اوراق اخرى في الدعوى ، جاز اعلانه بالطعن في آخر موطن مختار بينه في صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى او صحيفة الاستئناف او اوراق الدعوى الاخرى ، فان خلت الصحيفة والاوراق الاخى من الموطن المختار ايضا جرى اعلانه بالتطبيع لاحكام الفرة الاولى من المادة 16 في ادارة كتاب المحكمة المرفوع اليها الطعن.


*المادة رقم 133* 

لا يترتب على الطعن في الحكم وقف تنفيذه ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة المرفوع اليها الطعن ان تأمر ، بناء على طلب الطاعن ، بوقف تنفيذ الحكم اذا كان يخضى وقوع ضرر جسيم من التنفيذ وكانت اسباب الطعن في لاحكم مما يرجح معها الغاؤه. 
ايجوز للمحكمة التي تأمر بوقف التنفيذ ان توجب تقديم كفالة او تأمر بما تراه كفيلا بصيانة حق المطعون ضده ، وينسحب الامر الصادر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم على اجراءات التنفيذ التي اتخذها المحكوم له بناء على الحكم المطعون فيه من تاريخ طلب وقف التنفيذ.


*المادة رقم 134* 

لا يفيد من الطعن الا من رفعه ولا يحتج به الا على من رفع عليه. 
لى انه اذا كان الحكم صادرا في موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة او في التزام بالتضامن او في دعوى يوجب القانون فيها اختصام اشخاص معينين جاز لمن فوت ميعاد الطعن من المحكوم عليهم او قبل الحكم ان يطعن فيه اثناء نظر الطعن المرفوع في الميعاد من احد زملائه منضما اليه في طلباته فان لم يفعل امرت المحكمة الطاعن باختصامه في الطعن ، واذا رفع الطعن على احد المحكوم لهم في الميعاد وجب اختصام الباقين ولو بعد فواته بالنسبة اليهم ، واذا حكم ببطلان الطعن المرفوع من احد المحكوم عليهم او ضد احد المحكوم لهم بطل الطعن بالنسبة للجميع. 
اذا رفع الطعن في الميعاد من الضامن او طالب الضمان في الحكم الصادر في الدعوى الاصلية وكان دفاعهما فيها واحدا ، جاز لمن فوت الميعاد منهما او قبل الحكم ان يطعن فيه منضما الى زميله واذا رفع طعن على ايهما في الميعاد جاز اختصام الآخر ولو بعد فواته بالنسبة اليه.


*المادة رقم 135* 

يجوز للطاعن او للمطعون ضده ان يطلب من المحكمة التي تنظر الطعن الحكم له بالتعويضات اذا كان الطعن او طريق السلوك فيه قد قصد به الكيد.


*المادة رقم 135 مكرر 1*

اذا قضي بالغاء الحكم المطعون فيه لبطلانه ، وكان هذا البطلان راجعا لسبب يتصل بإعلان صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى فان المحكمة تقضي مع البطلان بإعادة الدعوى الى محكمة اول درجة لنظرها بعد اخطار الخصوم على ان يعتبر رفع الطعن في حكم الاعلان بالطلبات المعروضة فيها.


*المادة رقم 136* 

تحدد بقرار من وزير العدل الاجراءات المنظمة لطلب ملف الدعوى التي طعن في الحكم الصادر فيها ، وارساله الى المحكمة او الدائرة التي تنظر الطعن والمواعيد بالنسبة لمختلف الدعاوى ، والاجراءات الخاصة باثبات علم الطاعن بتاريخ الجلسة ، والميعاد الذي تلتزمه ادارة الكتاب في تحديد الجلسة ، وذلك الذي يلتزمه مندوب الاعلان في اعلان صحيفة الطعن واجراءات تسليم صحيفته من ادارة الكتاب الى الطاعن وتسليم المستندات والمذكرات الى ادارة الكتاب واسترداد المستندات من الملف. 
يحدد القرار الجزاءات التأديبية والعقوبات التي توقع على من يخلاف الاجراءات والموعيد المشار اليها بشرط الا تتجاوز العقوبة غرامة قدرها مائة دينار.


*7.2.9.2 - الفصل الثانى*

*الاستئناف (137 - 147)*

*المادة رقم 137* 

يرفع الاستئناف بصحيفة تودع ادارة كتاب المحكمة الرفوع اليها لاستئناف وفقا للاجراءات المقررة لرفع الدعوى ويكون الميعاد المنصوص عليه في 49 ثلاثين يوما ويجب ان تشتمل الصحيفة على بيان الحكم المستأنف واسباب الاستئناف والطلبات والا كانت باطلة. 
يتعين على المستأنف ان يودع عند تقديم الاستئناف على سبيل الكفالة عشرين دينارا اذا كان الحكم المستأنف صادرا من محكمة جزئية وخمسين دينارا اذا كان صادرا من المحكمة الكلية. 
لا تقبل ادارة الكتاب صحيفة الاستئناف اذا لم تصحب بما يثبت ايداع الكفالة ، ويكفي ايداع كفالة واحدة في حالة تعدد المستأنفين اذا اقاموا استئنافهم بصحيفة واحدة ولو اختلفت اساب الطعن ، وتعفي الحكومة من ايداع هذه الكفالة كما يعفي من ايداعها من يعفون من الرسوم القضائية. 
تصادر الكفالة بقوة القانون متى حكم بعدم قبول الاستئناف او بعدم جوازه او بسقوطه او ببطلانه.


*المادة رقم 138* 

للخصوم - غي غير الاحوال المستثناه في القانون - ان يستأنفوا احكام محاكم الدرجة الاولى الصادرة في اختصاصها الابتدائي. ويجوز - مع ذلك استئناف - الاحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية من محاكم الدرجة الاولى اذا كان الحكم صادرا على خلاف حكم سابق لم يحز قوة الامر المقضي ، وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر الحكم السابق مستأنفا بقوة القانون اذا لم يكن قد صار انتهائيا عند رفع الاستئناف. 
يجوز ايضا استئناف الاحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية من محاكم الدرجة الاولى بسبب وقوع بطلان في الحكم او بطلان في الاجراءات اثر في الحكم.


*المادة رقم 139* 

يجوز استئناف الاحكام الصادرة في المسائل المستعجلة ايا كانت المحكمة التي اصدرتها.


*المادة رقم 140* 

تقدر قيمة الدعوى فيما يتعلق بنصاب الاستئناف وفقا لاحكام المواد من 37 حتى 44 ولا تحسب في هذا التقدير الطلبات غير المتنازع فيها ولا المبالغ المعروضة عرضا حقيقيا. 
في حالة تقديم طلب عارض من المدعي عليه يكون التقدير على اساس الاكبر قيمة من الطلبين : الاصلي او العارض ، ما لم يكن الطلب العارض تعويضا عن رفع الدعوى الاصلية او عن طريق السلوك فيها فتكون العبرة بالطب الاصلي وحده. 
يراعى في تقدير نصاب استئناف الاحكام الصادرة قبل الفصل في الموضوع قيمة الدعوى.


*المادة رقم 141* 

ميعاد الاستئناف ثلاثون يوما ، ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك ، ويكون الميعاد خمسة عشر يوما في المسائل المستعجلة ايا كانت المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم.


*المادة رقم 142* 

اذا صدر الحكم بناء على غش وقع من الخصم او بناء على ورقة مزورة او بناء على شهادة زور او بسبب عدم اظهار ورقة قاطعة في الدعوى احتجزها الخصم فلا يبدأ ميعاد استئنافه الا من اليوم الذي ظهر فيه الغش او الذي اقر بالتزوير فاعله او حكم بثبوته او الذي حكم فيه على شاهد الزور او اليوم الذي ظهرت فيه الورقة التي احتجزت.


*المادة رقم 143* 

يجوز للمستأنف عليه ، الى ما قبل اقفال باب المرافعة ان يرفع استئناف مقابلا اما بالاجراءات المعتادة ، واما بمذكرة مشتملة على اسباب استئنافه واما بابدائه شفويا في الجلسة مواجهة الخصوم واثباته في محضر الجلسة. 
يعتبر الاستئناف المشار اليه في الفقرة السابقة استئنافا فرعيا اذا رفع بعد مضي ميعاد الاستئناف او اذا كان رافعه قد قبل الحكم في وقت سابق على رفع الاستئناف الاصلي. ويتبع الاستئناف الفرعي الاستئناف الاصلي ويزول بزواله ، اما الاستئناف الماقبل فلا يزول بزوال الاستئناف الاصلي ايا كانت الطريقة التي رفع بها.


*المادة رقم 144* 

الاستئناف ينقل الدعوى بحالتها التي كانت عليها قبل صدور الحكم المستأنف بالنسبة الى ما رفع عنه الاستئناف فقط. 
تنظر المحكمة الاستئناف على اساس ما يقدم لها من ادلة ودفوع واجه دفاع جديدة وما كان قد قدم من ذلك لمحكمة الدرجة الاولى. 
لا تقبل الطلبات الجديدة في الاستئناف ، وتقضي المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها بعدم قبولها ، ومع ذلك يجوز ان يضاف الى الطلب الاصلي الاجور والمرتبات واسئر الملحقات التي تستحق بعد تقديم الطلبات الختامية امام محكمة الدرجة الاولى وما يزيد من التعويضات بعد تقديم هذه الطلبات ، وكذلك يجوز مع باقء موضوع الطلب الاصلي على حاله تغيير سببه والاضافة اليه. 
لا يجوز في الاستئناف ادخال من لم يكن خصما في الدعوى الصادر فيها الحكم المستأنف ، ولا يجوز التدخل فيه الا ممن يطلب الانضمام الى احد الخصوم ، او ممن يعتبر الحكم المستأنف حجة عليه ويجوز له الاعتراض عليه وفقا للاحكام المقررة في هذا الشأن. 
سائناف الحكم المنهي للخصومة يستتبع حتما استئناف جميع الاحكام التي سبق صدورها في القضية ما لم تكن قد قبلت صراحة مع مراعاة ما نص عليه في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة.


*المادة رقم 145* 

استئناف الحكم الصادر في الطلب الاحتياطي يستتبع حتما استئناف الحكم الصادر في الطلب الاصلي ، وفي هذه الحالة يجب اختصام المحكوم له في الطلب الاصلي ولو بعد فوات الميعاد. 
يجب على المحمة اذا الغت الحكم الصادر في الطلب الاصلي ان تعيد القضية الى محكمة الدرجة الاولى لتفصل في الطلب الاحتياطي.


*المادة رقم 146* 

اذا ترك المستأنف الخصومة في الاستئناف قضت المحكمة في جميع الاحوال بقبول تركه للخصومة اذا نزل عن حقه في الاستئناف او كان ميعاد الاستئناف قد انقضى وقت الترك.


*المادة رقم 147* 

تسرى على الاستئناف القواعد والاجراءات التي تسري على الدعوى امام محكمة الدرجة الاولى ، ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.2.9.3 - الفصل الثالث*

*التماس إعادة النظر (148 - 151)*

*المادة رقم 148* 

للخصوم ان يلتمسوا اعادة النظر في الاحكام الصادرة بصفة انتهائية في الاحوال الآتية : 
- اذا وقع من الخصم غش كان من شأنه التأثير في الحكم. 
- اذا كان الحكم قد بني على اوراق حصل بعد صدوره اقرار بتزويرها او قضي بتزويرها ، او بني على شهادة شاهد قضى بعد صدوره بأنها مزورة. 
- اذا حصل الملتمس بعد صدور الحكم على اوراق قاطعة في الدعوى كان خصمه قد حال دون تقديمها. 
- اذا قضى الحكم بشئ لم يطلبه الخصوم او بأكثر مما طلبوه. 
ـ- اذا كان منطوق الحكم مناقضا بعضه لبعض. 
- اذا صدر الحكم على شخص طبيعي او اعتباري لم يكن ممثلا تمثيلا صحيحا في الدعوى وذلك فيما عدا حالة النيابة الاتفاقية.


*المادة رقم 149* 

ميعاد الالتماس ثلاثون يوما ، ولا يبدأ في الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرات أ وب وج من المادة السابقة الا من اليوم الذي ظهر فيه العش ، واو الذي تم فيه الاقرار بالتزوير او حكم بثبوته او حكم فيه على شاهد الزور ، او الذي ظهرت فيه الورقة المحتجزة ويبدأ الميعاد في الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة و من اليوم الذي يعلن فيه الحكم الى من يمثل المحكوم عليه تمثيلا صحيحا.


*المادة رقم 150* 

يرفع التماس اعادة النظر امام المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم بصحيفة تودع ادارة كتابها وفقا للاجراءات المقررة لرفع الدعوى ويكون الميعاد المنصوص عليه في المادة 49 ثلاثين يوما ويجب ان تشتمل الصحيفة على بيان الحكم الملتمس فيه واسباب الالتماس والا كانت باطلة. 
يتعين على رافع الالتماس ان يودع عند تقديم صحيفته على سبيل الكفالة عشرين دينارا اذ كان الحكم الملتمس فيه صادرا من محكمة جزئية او المحكمة الكلية وخمسين دينارا اذا كان صادرا من محكمة الاستئناف ، ولا تقبل ادارة الكتاب صحيفة الالتماس اذا لم يصحب بما يثبت ايداع الكفالة. ويكفي ايداع كفالة واحدة في حالة تعدد رافعي الالتماس اذا اقاموا التماسهم بصحيفة واحدة ولو اختلفت اسباب الطعن ، وتعفى الحكومة من ايداع هذه الكفالة كما يعفي من ايداعها من يعفون من الرسوم القضائية وتصادر الكفالة بقوة القانون متى حكم بعدم قبول الطعن او بعدم جوازه او بسقوطه او ببطلانه او برفضه. 
يجوز ان تكون المحكمة التي تنظر الالتماس مؤلفة من نفس القضاة الذين اصدروا الحكم.


*المادة رقم 151* 

تفصل المحكمة اولا في جوز قبول الالتماس ، فاذا قبلته حددت جلسة للمرافعة في الموضوع دون حاجة الى اعلان جديد ، على انه يجوز لها ان تحكم في قبول الالتماس وفي الموضوع بحكم واحد اذا كان الخصوم قد قدموا امامها طلباتهم في الموضوع ، ولا تعيد المحكمة النظر الا في الطلبات التي تناولها الالتماس ، واذا حكم بجواز الالتماس ترتب على ذلك وقف تنفيذ الحكم مؤقتا بقوة القانون الى ان تفصل المحكمة في موضوع الدعوى. 
ينسحب وقف التنفيذ على اجراءات التنفيذ التي اتخذها المحكوم له من تاريخ رفع الالتماس. 
لا يجوز التماس اعادة النظر في الحكم الذي يصدر برفض الالتماس او في الحكم في موضوع الدعوى بعد قبوله.


*7.2.9.4 - الفصل الرابع*

*الطعن بالتمييز (152 - 157)*

*المادة رقم 152* 

للخصوم ان يطعنوا بالتمييز في الاحكام الصادرة من محكمة الاستئناف العليا في الاحوال الآتية. 
- اذا كان الحكم الطعون فيه مبنيا على مخالفة للقانون او خطأ في تطبيقه او تأويله. 
- اذا وقع بطلان في الحكم او بطلان في الاجراءات اثر في الحكم. 
للخصوم ان يطعنوا بالتمييز ايضا في أي حكم انتهائي - ايا كانت المحكمة التي اصدرته - فصل في نزاع خلاف لحكم آخر سبق ان صدر بين الخصوم انفسهم وحاز قوة الامر المقضي.


*المادة رقم 153* 

معياد الطعن بالتمييز ثلاثون يوما. 
يرفع بصحيفة تودع ادارة كتاب محكمة الاستئناف العليا ، ويوقعها احد المحامين ، وتشتمل - علاوة على البيانات المتعلقة بأسماء الخصوم وصفاتهم وموطن كل منهم ومحل عمله - على تعيين الحكم المطعون فيه وتاريخه وبيان الاسباب التي بني عليها الطعن وطلبات الطاعن ، واذا لم يحصل الطعن على هذا الوجه كان باطلا ، وتحكم المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ببطلانه. 
لا يجوز التمسك بسبب من اسباب الطعن غير التي ذكرت في الصحيفة ومع ذلك فالاسباب المبينة على النظام العام يمكن التمسك بها في أي وقت وتأخذ المحكمة بها من تلقاء نفسها. 
يجب على الطاعن ان يودع - عند تقديم الطعن - على سبيل الكفالة خمسين دنيارا اذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه صادرا من محكمة جزئية او من المحكمة الكلية ومائة دينار اذا كان صادرا من محكمة الاستئناف العليا ، ولا تقبل ادارة الكتاب صحيفة الطعن اذا لم تصحب بما يثبت ايداع الكفالة ويكفي ايداع كفالة واحدة في حالة تعدد الطاعنين اذا اقاموا طعنهم بصحيفة واحدة ولو اختلفت اسباب الطعن وتعفى الحكمومة من ايداع هذه الكفالة كما يعفى من ايداعها من يعفون من الرسوم القضائية ، وتصادر الكفالة بقوة القانون متى حكم بعدم قبول الطعن او بعدم جوازه او بسقوطه او ببطلانه او برفضه. 
يجب على الطاعن كذلك ان يودع مع الصحيفة المستندات التي تؤيد الطعن ما لم تكن مودعة ملف القضية الصادر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه ، وله عند ايداع الصحيفة ان يودع معها مذكرة شارحة لاسباب الطعن على ان يرفق بها صورا بقدر عدد الخصوم في الطعن. 
اذا بدا للطاعن ان هناك وجها لطلب وقف التنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه مؤقتا فيجب عليه ان يورده في صحيفة الطعن ، وتقوم ادارة الكتاب ابخطار نيابة التمييز لتبدي رأيها كتابة في الطلب خلال ثلاثة ايام او شفاها في الجلسة.


*المادة رقم 154* 

تقيد ادارة الكتاب الطعن يوم تقديم الصحيفة ومرفقاتها في السجل المعد لذلك وعليها في اليوم التالي على الاكثر ان تسلم اصل الصحيفة وصورها والمذكرة الشارحة ان وجدت الى قسم الاعلانات بالمحكمة لاعلانها ورد الاصل ، وعليها ايضا ان تضم ملف القضية الصادر فيها الحكم المطعون فيه بجميع مفرادتها خلال اسبوع على الاكثر. 
اذا بدا للمدعي عليه في الطعن ان يقدم دفاعا كان عليه ان يودع ادارة الكتاب في ميعاد خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ اعلانه بالطعن مذكرة بدفاعه وصورا منها بقدر عدد الخصوم ، وله ان يرفق بها المستندات التي يرى تقديمها. 
لا يجوز قبول المذكرات او المستندات التي يقدمها الخصوم بعد المواعيد المحددة لها وانما تحرر ادارة الكتاب محضرا يرفق بالملف ببيان ما يقدم منها وتاريخ تقديمها ومضمونها واسم من قدمها مع اثبات ردها اليه. 
على نيابة التمييز بعد انقضاء المواعيد السابقة ان تودع مذكرة برأيها في اسباب الطعن او ان تؤشر بهذا الرأي على ملف الطعن ان كان ذلك كافيا ، وتعيده الى ادارة الكتاب وذلك كله خلال مدة لا تجاوز ستين يوما من تاريخ قيام هذه الادارة بارسالها اليها. 
عرض الطعن على المحكمة منعقدة في غرفة المشورة ، مشفوعا برأي نيابة التمييز ، فإذا رأت المحكمة انه غير مقبول لعيب في الشكل او لبطلان في اجراءاتهض او لاقامته على غير الاسباب المبينة في المادة 152 من هذا القانون قررت عدم قبوله بقرار غير قابل للطعن ، بأسباب موجزة تثبت في محضر الجلسة واذا رأت المحكمة غير ذلك حددت جلسة لنظر الطعن.


*المادة رقم 155* 

تفصل المحكمة في الطعن ، ولو في غيبة الخصوم ، وبغير مرافعة ، ما لم تر المحكمة ضرورة لذلك فلها حينئذ سماع اقوال الخصوم ونيابة التمييز ويجوز لها استثناء ان تصرح للخصوم والنيابة بايداع مذكرات تكميلية في الميعاد الذي تحدده كلما رأت وجها لذلك وتكون النيابة آخر من يتكلم.


*المادة رقم 156* 

اذا قضت المحكمة بتمييز الحكم المطعون فيه كان عليها ان تفصل في الموضوع ، الا اذا كانت قد ميزت الحكم بسبب مخالفته لقواعد الاختصاص فإنها تقتصر على الفصل في مسألة الاختصاص مع تعيين المحكمة المختصة عند الاقتضاء. 
لا يجوز الطعن بأي طريق من طرق الطعن فيما تصدره المحكمة من الاحكام.


*المادة رقم 157* 

تسري على الطعن بالتمييز القواعد والاجراءات التي تسري على الطعن بالاستئناف امام محكمة الاستئناف العليا فيما لا يتعارض مع نصوص هذا الفصل.


*7.2.10 - الباب العاشر*

*اعتراض الخارج عن الخصومة على الحكم الصادر فيها (158 - 162)*

*المادة رقم 158* 

يجوز لمن يعتبر الحكم الصادر في الدعوى حجة عليه ولم يكن قد ادخل او تدخل فيها ان يعترض على هذا الحكم بشرط اثبات غش من كان يمثله او تواطئه او اهماله الجسيم. 

كذلك يجوز للدائنين والمدينين المتضامنين وللدائنين والمدينين بالتزام غير قابل للتجزئة الاعتراض على الحكم الصادر على دائن او مدين آخر منهم.


*المادة رقم 159* 

يرفع الاعتراض الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ، ويجب ان تشتمل صحيفته على بيان الحكم المعترض عليه واسباب الاعتراض والا كانت باطلة. 

يجوز ان تكون المحمة التي تنظر الاعتراض مؤلفة من نفس القاضة الذين اصدروا الحكم. 

على المعترض ان يودع عند تقديم الاعتراض على سبيل الكفالة عشرين دينارا اذا كان الحكم المعترض عليه صادرا من محكمة جزئية او من المحكمة الكلية ، وخمسين دنيارا اذا كان صادرا من محكمة الاستئناف ، ولا تقبل ادارة الكتاب صحيفة الاعتراض اذا لم تصحب بما يثبت ايداع الكفالة ويكفي ايداع كفالة واحدة في حالة تعدد المعترضين اذا اقاموا اعتراضهم بصحيفة واحدة ولو اختلفت اساب الاعتراض وتعفى الحكومة من ايداع هذه الكفالة بقوة القانون متى حكم بعدم قبول الاعتراض او بعدم جوازه او بسقوطه او ببطلانه.


*المادة رقم 160* 

يجوز رفع الاعتراض على صورة طلب عارض تبعا لدعوى قائمة ، ما لم تكن المحكمة غير مختصة بذلك بسبب نوع الدعوى او قيمتها او كانت ادنى من المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم فعندئذ لا يجوز الاعتراض الا بدعوى اصلية ترفع الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم.


*المادة رقم 161* 

يبقى حق الاعتراض على الحكم ما لم ينقض حق المعترض بمضي المدة.


*المادة رقم 162* 

الاعتراض على الحكم لا يوقف التنفيذ ، ما لم تأمر المحكمة المرفوع الهيا بوقفة لاسباب جدية. 

يترتب على الاعتراض على الحكم اعادة طرح الدعوى الى المحكمة من جديد وذلك بالنسبة لما يتناوله الاعتراض فقط. 

اذا قبلت المحكمة الاعتراض فلا يجوز لها ان تلغي الحكم المعترض عليه او تعدله الا بالنسبة لاجزائه الضارة بالمعترض. 

لا يستفيد من الحكم الصادر في الاعتراض غير من رفعه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.2.11 - الباب الحادى عشر*

*الأوامر على العرائض وأوامر الأداء (163 - 172)*

*7.2.11.1 - الفصل الاول*

*الأوامر على العرائض (163 - 165)*

*المادة رقم 163* 

في الاحوال التي يجيز فيها القانون استصدار امر على عريضه بطلبه الى قاضي الامور الوقتية بالمحكمة المختصة او الى رئيس الهيئة التي تنظر الدعوى وتكون هذه العريضة من نسختين متطابقتين ومشتملة على وقائع الطلب وأسانيده وموطن الطالب ومحل عمله وتعيين موطن مختار له في الكويت اذا لم يكن له موطن او محل عمل فيها ، وتشفع بالعريضة المستندات المؤيدة لها. 

يصدر القاضي امره كتابة على احدى نسختي العريضة في اليوم التالي لتقديمها على الاكثر ، ولا يلزم ذكر الاسباب التي بني عليها الامر. 

تسلم ادارة الكتاب الطالب النسخة التالية من عريضته مكتوبا عليها صورة الامر ، وذلك في اليوم التالي لصدوره على الاكثر. 

يسقط الامر الصادر على عريضة اذا لم يقدم للتنفيذ خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ صدوره ، ولا يمنع هذا السقوط من استصدار امر جديد.


*المادة رقم 164* 

للطالب اذا صدر امر برفض طلبه ، ولمن صدر عليه الامر ، الحق في التظلم الى المحكمة المختصة الا اذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك وللخصم الذي صدر عليه امر بدلا من التظلم للمحكمة المختصة الحق في التظلم لنفس القاضي الآمر ، ولا يمنع من ذلك قيام الدعوى الاصلية امام المحكمة. 

يكون التظلم بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ويجوز رفعه على سبيل التبع للدعوى الاصلية وذلك بالاجراءات التي ترفع بها الطلبات العارضة ويجب ان يكون التظلم مسببا والا كان باطلا. 

يحكم في التظلم بتأييد الامر او بتعديله او بالغائه ويكون هذا الحكم قابلا للطعن بطرق الطعن المقررة للاحكام.


*المادة رقم 165* 

التظلم من الامر لا يوقف تنفيذه. 

مع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة او القاضي ان يأمر بوقف التنفيذ مؤقتا وفقا لاحكام المادة 133


*7.2.11.2 - الفصل الثانى*

*أوامر الأداء (166 - 172)*

*المادة رقم 166* 

استثناء من القواعد العامة في رفع الدعاوى ابتداء تتبع الاحكام الواردة في المواد التالية اذا كان حق الدائن ثابتا بالكتابة وحال الاداء وكان كل ما يطالب به دينا من النقود معين المقدار او منقولا معينا بنوعه و مقداره او معينا بذاته تعيينا نافيا للجهالة. 

تتبع هذه الاحكام ايضا اذا كان صاحب الحق دائنا بورقة تجارية واقتصر رجوعه على الساحب او المحرر او القابل او الضامن الاحتياطي لاحدهم ، اما اذا اراد الرجوع على غير هؤلاء وجب عليه اتباع القواعد العامة في رفع الدعوى.


*المادة رقم 167* 

على الدائن ان يكلف المدين اولا بالوفاء بميعاد خمسة ايام على الاقل ثم يستصدر امر بالاداء من قاضي محكمة المواد الجزئية او رئيس الدائرة بالمحكمة الكلية حسب الاحوال ، ولا يجوز ان يكون الحق الوارد في التكليف بالوفاء اقل من المطلوب في عريضة استصدار الامر بالاداء ويكفي في التكليف بالوفاء ان يحصل بكتاب مسجل. 

يصدر الامر بالاداء بناء على عريضة يقدمها الدائن يرفق بها سند الدين وما يثبت حصول التكليف بوفائه ويبقى هذا السند في ادارة الكتاب الى ان يمضي ميعاد التظلم ويجب ان تحرر العريضة من نسختين متطابقتين وان تشتمل على بيانات صحيفة الدعوى المنصوص عليها في المادة 45 

يجب ان يصدر الامر من احدى نسختي العريضة خلال ثلاثة ايام على الاكثر من تقديمها وان يبين المبلغ الواجب اداؤه او ما امر بادائه من منقول حسب الاحوال ، كما يبين ما اذا كان صادرا في مادة تجارية. 

تعتبر العريضة سالفة الذكر منتجة لآثار رفع الدعوى من تاريخ تقديمها ، ولو كانت المحكمة غير مختصة.


*المادة رقم 168* 

اذا رأى القاضي عدم اجابة الطالب الى كل طلباته او رأى عدم اصدار الامر لأي سبب آخر وجب عليه ان يمتنع عن اصدار الامر وان يحدد جلسة لنظر الدعوى امام المحكمة المختصة وعندئذ يقوم الطالب بتكليف المدين بالحضور امام المحكمة في الجلسة المحددة باعلان يتضمن بيانات العريضة المشار اليها في المادة السابقة ، ولا يعتبر رفض شمول الامر بالنفاذ المعجل رفضا لبعض الطلبات في حكم هذه المادة.


*المادة رقم 169* 

يعلن المدين لشخصه او في موطنه الاصلي او محل عمله بالعريضة وبالامر الصادر ضده بالاداء وتعتبر العريضة والامر الصادر عليها بالاداء كأن لم تكن اذا لم يتم اعلانها للمدين خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ صدور الامر.


*المادة رقم 170* 

يجوز للمدين التظلم من الامر خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ اعلانه اليه ويحصل التظلم امام المحكمة الجزئية او الكلية حسب الاحوال ويكون مسببا والا كان باطلا ، وتراعى عند نظر التظلم القواعد والاجراءات المتبعة امام محكمة الدرجة الاولى. 

يجوز استئناف امر الاداء وفقا للقواعد والاجراءات المقررة لاستئناف الاحكام ، ويبدأ ميعاد استئناف الامر من تاريخ فوات ميعاد التظلم منه.


*المادة رقم 171* 

تسري على امر الاداء وعلى الحكم الصادر في التظلم منه القواعد الخاصة بالنفاذ المعجل حسب الاحوال التي بينها القانون.


*المادة رقم 172* 

اذا اراد الدائن في حكم المادة 166 توقيع حجز تحفظي او حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير اتبعت الاجراءات العادية في الحجز المارد توقيعه وفي دعوى صحة الحجز.


*7.2.12 - الباب الثانى عشر*

*التحكيم (173 - 188)*

*المادة رقم 173* 

يجوز الاتفاق على التحكيم في نزاع معين ، كما يجوز الاتفاق على التحكيم في جميع المنازعات التي تنشأ عن تنفيذ عقد معين. 

لا يثبت التحكيم الا بالكتابة. 

لا يجوز التحكيم في المسائل التي لا يجوز فيها الصلح ، ولا يصح التحكيم الا ممن له اهلية التصرف في الحق محل النزاع. 

يجب ان يحدد موضوع النزاع في الاتفاق على التحكيم او اثناء المرافعة ولو كان المحكم مفوضا بالصلح ، والا كان التحكيم باطلا. 

لا تختص المحاكم بنظر المنازعات التي اتفق على التحكيم في شأنها ويجوز النزول عن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص صراحة او ضمنا. 

لا يشمل التحكيم المسائل المستعجلة ما لم يتفق صراحة على خلاف ذلك.


*المادة رقم 174* 

لا يجوز ان يكون المحكم قاصرا او محجورا عليه او محروما من حقوقه المدنية بسبب عقوبة جنائية او مفلسا لم يرد اليه اعتباره. 

اذا تعدد المحكمون وجب في جميع الاحوال ان يكون عددهم وترا ، كما يجب تعيين المحكم في الاتفاق على التحكيم او في اتفاق مستقل.


*المادة رقم 175* 

اذا وقع النزاع ولم يكن الخصوم قد اتفقوا على المحكمين او امتنع واحدا او اكثر من المحكمين المتفق عليهم عن العمل او اعتزله او عزل عنه او حكم برده او قام مانع من مباشرته له ، ولم يكن هناك اتفاق في هذا الشأن بين الخصوم عينت المحكمة المختصة اصلا بنظر النزاع من يلزم من المحكمين وذلك بناء على طلب احد الخصوم بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى. ويجب ان يكون عدد من تعينهم المحكمة مساويا للعدد المتفق عليه بين الخصوم او مكملا له ، ولا يجوز الطعن في الحكم الصادر بذلك بأي طريق من طرق الطعن.


*المادة رقم 176* 

لا يجوز التفويض للمحكمين بالصلح ، ولا الحكم منهم بصفة محكمين مصالحين ، الا اذا كانوا مذكورين بأسمائهم في الاتفاق على التحكيم.


*المادة رقم 177* 

يجوز لوزارة العدل ان تشكل هيئة تحكيم او اكثر تنعقد في مقر المحكمة الكلية او أي مكان آخر يعينه رئيس الهيئة ، وتكون رئاستها لمستشار او قاض تختاره الجميعة العمومية للمحكمة المختصة ، وعضويتها لاثنين من التجار او ذوي التخصصات الاخرى يتم اختيارهما من الجداول المعدة في هذا الشان وذلك وفق القواعد والاجراءات التي يصدر بها قرار وزير العدل. ويقوم بامانة سر الهيئة احد موظفي المحكمة الكلية. 

عرض عليها ، بغير رسوم ، المنازعات التي يتفق ذوو الشأن كتابة على عرضها عليها ، وتسري في شأنها القواعد المقررة في هذا الباب ، ومع ذلك يجوز لها ان تصدر الاحكام والاوامر المشار اليها في الفقرات أ ، ب ، ج من المادة 180


*المادة رقم 178* 

مع عدم الاخلال بما نص عليه في المادة السابقة او أي قانون آخر ، يشترط ان يقبل المحكم القيام بمهمته ويثبت القبول كتابة. 

اذا تنحى المحكم - بغير سبب جدي - عن القايم بعمله بعد قبوله التحكيم. جاز الحكم عليه بالتعويضات. 

لا يجوز عزل المحكم الا بموافقة الخصوم جميعا. 

لا يجوز رده عن الحكم الا لاسباب تحدث او تظهر بعد تعيين شخصه ، ويطلب الرد لذات الاسباب التي يرد بها لاقاضي او يعتبر بسببها غير صالح للحكم ، ويرفع طلب الرد الى المحكمة المختصة اصلا بنظر الدعوى خلال خمسة اسام من اخبار الخصم بتعيين المحكم ، او من تاريخ حدوث سبب الرد او علمه به اذا كان تاليا لاخباره بتعيين المحكم ’ 

في جميع الاحوال لا يقبل طلب الرد اذا صدر حكم المحكمين او اقفل باب المرافعة في القضية. 
يجوز لطالب الرد استئناف الحكم الصادر في طلبه ايا كانت قيمة المنازعة المطروحة على المحكم ’


*المادة رقم 179* 

يقوم المحكم خلال ثلاثين يوما على الاكثر - من قبول التحكيم باخطار الخصوم بتاريخ اول جلسة تحدد لنظر النزاع ، وبمكان انعقادها وذلك دون تقيد بتالقواعد المقررة في هذا القانون للاعلان ، ويحدد لهم موعدا لتقديم مستنداتهم ومذكراتهم واوجه دفاعهم ويجوز الحكم بناء على ما يقدمه جانب واحد اذا تخلف الآخر عن ذلك في الموعد المحدد. 

اذا تعدد المحكمون وجب ان يتولوا مجتمعين اجراءات التحقيق وان يوقع كل منهم على المحاضر ، ما لم يجمعوا على ندب واحد منهم لاجراء معين ويثبتوا ندبه في محضر الجلسة ، او كان اتفاق التحكيم يخول ذلك لاحدهم.


*المادة رقم 180* 

تنقطع الخصومة امام المحكم اذا قام سبب من اسباب انقطاع الخصومة المقررة في هذا القانون ، ويترتب على الانقطاع آثاره المقررة قانونا. 

اذا عرضت خلال التحكيم مسألة اولية تخرج عن ولاية المحكم او طعن بتزوير ورقة او اتخذت اجراءات جنائية عن تزويرها او عن حادث جنائي آخر ، اوقف المحكم عمله حتى يصدر فيها حكم انتهائي ، كما يوقف المحكم عمله للرجوع الى رئيس المحكمة المختصة اصلا بنظر النزاع لاجراء ما يأتي : 
- الحكم بالجزاء المقرر قانونا على من يتخلف من الشهود عن الحضور او يمتنع عن الاجابة. 
- الحكم بتكليف الغير بإبراز مستند في حوزته ضروري للحكم في التحكيم. 
- الامر بالانابات القضائية.


*المادة رقم 181* 

اذا لم يشترط الخصوم في الاتفاق على التحكيم اجلا للحكم ، كان على المحكم ان يحكم خلال ستة اشهر من تاريخ اخطار طرفي الخصومة يجلسة التحكيم ، والا جاز لمن شاء من الخصوم رفع النزاع الى المحكمة ، او المضي فيه امامها اذا كان مرفوعا من قبل. 

اذا اختلفت تواريخ اخطار الخصوم بدأ الميعاد من تاريخ الاخطار الاخير. وللخصوم الاتفاق - صارحة او ضمنا - على مد الميعاد المحدد اتفاقا او قانونا ، ولهم تفويض المحكم في مده الى اجل معين. 

يقف الميعاد كلما اوقفت الخصومة او انقطعت امام المحكم ، ويستأنف سيره من تاريخ علم المحكم بزوال سبب الوقف او الانقطاع ، واذا كان الباقي من الميعاد اقل من شهرين امتد الى شهرين.


*المادة رقم 182* 

يصدر المحكم حكمه غير مقيد باجراءات المرافعات عدا ما نص عليه في هذا الباب ، ومع ذلك يجوز للخصوم الاتفاق على اجراءات معينة يسير عليها المحكم. 

يكون حكم المحكم على مقتضى قواعد القانون الا اذا كان مفوضا بالصلح فلا يتقيد بهذه القواعد عدا ما تعلق منها بالنظام العام. 

تطبق القواعد الخاصة بالنفاذ المعجل على احكام المحكمين. 
يجب ان يصدر حكم المحكم في الكويت والا اتبعت في شأنه القواعد المقررة لاحكام المحكمين الصادرة في بلد اجنبي.


*المادة رقم 183* 

يصدر حكم المحكمين بأغلبية الآراء وتجب كتابته ويجب ان يشتمل بوجه خاص على موجز الاتفاق على التحكيم ، وملخص اقوال الخصوم ومستنداتهم واسباب الحكم ومنطوقه وتاريخ صدوره والمكان الذي صدر فيه وتوقيعات المحكمين ، واذا رفض واحد او اكثر من المحكمين توقيع الحكم ذكر ذلك فيه ، ويكون الحكم صحيحا اذا وقعته اغلبية المحكمين ولو كان قد تنحى او اعتزل واحد منهم او اكثر بعد حجز الدعوى للحكم وبدء المداولة بحضوره ، وذلك استثناء من نص المادة 175. 

يحرر الحكم باللغة العربية ما لم يتفق الخصوم على غير ذلك ، وعندئذ يتعين ان ترفق به عند ايداعه ترجمة رسمية. 
يعتبر الحكم صادرا من تاريخ توقيع المحكمين عليه بعد كتابته.


*المادة رقم 183 مكرر 1*

يختص المحكم بتصحيح ما يقع في حكمه من اخطاء مادية بحتة كتابية او حسابية وبتفسيره اذا وقع في منطوقه غموض او ليس ، كما يختص ايضا بالفصل في الطلبات الموضوعية التي اغفل الفصل فيها ، وذلك خلال الاجل المحدد قانونا او اتفاقا لاصدار حكمه ، ويتم ذلك طبقا للقواعد المنصوص عليها في المواد 124 ، 125 ، 126 من هذا القانون ، اإذا تعذر ذلك او انتهى الاجل المحدد للحكم تكون هذه المسائل من اختصاص المحكمة المختصة اصلا بنظر النزاع. 

اذا طعن في الحكم بالاستئناف حين يكون جائزا او رفعت دعوى اصلية ببطلانه تختص المحكمة التي تفصل في الاستئناف او في دعوى البطلان دون غيرها بتصحيح ما يقع في الحكم من اخطاء مادية او بتفسيره.


*المادة رقم 184* 

يودع اصل الحكم - ولو كان صادرا باجراء من اجراءات التحقيق - مع اصل الاتفاق على التحكيم ادارة كتاب المحكمة المختصة اصلا بنظر النزاع خلال العشرة ايام التالية لصدور الحكم المنهي للخصومة. 
يحرر كاتب المحكمة محضرا بهذا الايداع.


*المادة رقم 185* 

لا يكون حكم المحكم قابلا للتنفيذ الا بأمر يصدره رئيس المحكمة اغلتي اودع الحكم ادارة كتابها بناء على طلب احد ذوي الشأن ، وذلك بعد الاطلاع على الحكم وعلى اتفاق التحكيم وبعد التثبت من انتفاء موانع تنفيذه ، وانقضاء ميعاد الاستئناف اذا كان الحكم قابلا له وغير مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل ، ويوضع امر التنفيذ بذيل اصل الحكم.


*المادة رقم 186* 

لا يجوز استئناف حكم المحكم الا اذا اتفق الخصوم قبل صدوره على خلاف ذلك ويرفع الاستئناف عندئذ امام المحكمة الكلية بهيئة استئنافية ، ويخضع للقواعد المقررة لاستئناف الاحكام الصادرة من المحاكم ، ويبدأ ميعاده من ايداع اصل الحكم ادارة الكتاب وفقا للمادة 184. 

مع ذلك لا يكون الحكم قابلا للاستئناف اذا كان المحكم مفوضا بالصلح ، او كان محكما في الاستئناف او كانت قيمة الدعوى لا تتجاوز الف دينار ، او كان الحكم صادرا من الهيئة المنصوص عليها في المادة 177. 

يجوز لكل ذي شأن ان يطلب بطلان حكم المحكم الصادر نهائيا وذلك في الاحوال الآتية ولو اتفق قبل صدوره على خلاف ذلك : 
- اذا صدر بغير اتفاق تحكيم او بناء على اتفاق تحكيم باطل او سقط بتجاوز الميعاد او اذا كان الحكم قد خرج عن حدود الاتفاق على التحكيم. 
- اذا تحقق سبب من الاسباب التي يجوز من اجلها التماس اعادة النظر. 
- اذا وقع بطلان في الحكم او بطلان في الاجراءات اثر في الحكم.


*المادة رقم 187* 

ترفع دعوى البطلان الى المحكمة المختصة اصلا بنظر النزاع بالاوضاع المعتادة لرفع الدعوى وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوما من اعلان الحكم ، ويبدأ هذا الميعاد وفقا لاحكام المادة 149 في الحالات التي يتحقق فيها سبب من الاسباب التي يجوز من اجلها التماس اعادة النظر. 
يجب ان تشتمل الصحيفة على اسباب البطلان ، والا كانت باطلة. 

يتعين على رافع الدعوى ان يودع عند تقديم صحيفتها على سبيل الكفالة خمسين دينارا ، ولا تقبل ادارة الكتاب صحيفة الدعوى اذا لم تصحب بما يثبت ايداع الكفالة ويكفي ايداع كفالة واحدة في حالة تعدد المدعين اذا اقاموا دعواهم بصحيفة واحدة ولو اختلفت اسباب البطلان. 

تعفي الحكومة من ايداع هذه الكفالة كما يعفى من ايداعها من يعفون من الرسوم القضائية. 

تصادر الكفالة بقوة القانون متى حكم بعدم قوبل الدعوى او بعدم جواز رفعها او بسقوطها او ببطلانها او برفضها. 
اذا حكمت المحكمة ببطلان حكم المحكمين تعرضت لموضع النزاع وقضت فيه.


*المادة رقم 188* 

لا يترتب على رفع دعوى البطلان وقف تنفيذ حكم المحكم. 
مع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة التي تنظر الدعوى ان تأمر بناء على طلب المدعى بوقف تنفيذ الحكم اذا كان يخشى وقوع ضرر جسيم من التنفيذ وكانت اسباب البطلان مما يرجح معها القضاء ببطلان الحكم. 

يجوز للمحكمة عندما تأمر بوقف التنفيذ ان توجب تقديم كفالة او تأمر بما تراه كفيلا بصيانة حق المدعى عليه ، وينسحب الامر الصادر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم على اجراءات التنفيذ التي اتخذها المحكوم له من تاريخ طلب وقف التنفيذ.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.3 - الكتاب الثالث*

*التنفيذ (189 - 304)*

*7.3.1 - الباب الاول*

*أحكام عامة (189 - 215)*

*7.3.1.1 - ادارة التنفيذ*

*(189 - 189)*

*المادة رقم 189* 

يناط التنفيذ واعلاناته بادارة التنفيذ ما لم يعهد القانون بشئ من ذلك الى جهة اخرى. 
يندب لرئاسة هذه الادارة احد رجال القضاء ، كما يندب لمعاونته قاض او اكثر من قاضة المحكمة الكلية يقوم اقدمهم مقام الرئيس عند غيبه او وجود مانع لديه. 
يباشر اجراءات التنفيذ والاعناتها عدد من مأموري التنفيذ ومندوبي الاعلان ، ويلحق بالادارة عدد كاف من الموظفين ، كما يندب بها عدد من رجال الشرطة للمعاونة عند اتخاذ اجراءات التنفيذ واعلاناتها. 
لمدير الادارة الاشراف على جيمع اعمال الادارة ومن يعمل بها من مأموري تنفيذ ومنندوبي اعلان وموظفين ورجال شرطة ويرجعون اليه في اعمالهم ويلتزمون بتوجيهاته. 
لمدير الادارة او من يعاونه من القضاة اصدار الاوامر الولائية في الحالات التي يخول فيها القانون لمدير ادارة التنفيذ سلطة اصدار هذه الاوامر ، ويكون التظلم منها على الوجه الوراد في الفصل الخاص بالاوامر على العرائض ، وتعامل من حيث التظلم فيها كالاوامر الصادرة من رئيس المحكمة الكلية. 
يصدر بتنظيم ادارة التنفيذ قرار من وزير العدل.


*7.3.1.2 - السند التنفيذي*

*(190 - 190)*

*المادة رقم 190* 

السند التنفيذي : 
ا يجوز التنفيذ الجبري الا بسند تنفيذي اقتضاء لحق محقق الوجود ومعين المقدار وحال الاداء. 
السندات التنفيذية هي : 
- الاحكام والاوامر. 
- المحررات الموثقة ، ومحاضر الصلح التي تصدق عليها المحاكم. 
- الاوراق الاخرى التي يعطيها القانون هذه الصفة. 
لا يجوز التنفيذ - في غير الاحوال المستثناه بنص في القانون - الا بموجب صورة من السند التنفيذي عليها صيغة التنفيذ الآتية : 
يجب على الجهة التي يناط بها التنفيذ ان تبادر اليه متى طلب منها وعلى كل سلطة ان تعين على اجراءه ولو باستعمال القوة الجبرية متى طلب منها ذلك طبقا للقانون ".


*7.3.1.3 - التنفيذ بمسودة الحكم*

*(191 - 191)*

*المادة رقم 191* 

التنفيذ بمسودة الحكم : 
جوز للمحكمة في المواد المستعجلة او في الاحوال التي يكون فيها التأخير ضارا ، ان تأمر - بناء على طلب صاحب الشأن - بتنفيذ الحكم بموجب مسودة بغير اعلانه وبغير وضع صيغة تنفيذية عليه ، وفي هذه الحالة يسلم الكاتب المسودة لمأمور التنفيذ الذي يردها بعد الانتهاء من التنفيذ.


*7.3.1.4 - الأحكام الجائز تنفيذها والنفاذ المعجل*

*(192 - 195)*

*المادة رقم 192* 

الاحكام الجائز تنفيذها والنفاذ المعجل : 
ا يجوز تنفيذ الاحكام جبرا ما دام الطعن فيها بالاستئناف جائزا ، الا اذا كان النفاذ المعدل منصوصا عليه فيا لاتقنون او مأمورا به في الحكم. 
مع ذلك يجوز بمقتضاها اتخاذ اجراءات تحفظية. 
اذا قام المحكوم له تنفيذ الحكم المشمول بالنفاذ المعجل التزم بتعويض الضرر الذي يصيب المنفذ ضده لو الغى الحكم بعد ذلك ، ولو كان طالب التنفيذ حسن النية.


*المادة رقم 193* 

النفاذ المعجل واجب بقوة القانون في الاحوال الاتية : 
- الاحكام الصادرة في المواد المستعجلة ايا كانت المحكمة التي اصدرتها. 
- الاحكام الصادرة بالنفقة او بأجرة الحضانة او الرضاع او السكن تسليم الصغير او رؤيته. 
- الاوامر الصادرة على العرائض والاحكام الصادرة في التظلم منها. 
- الاحكام الصادر في المواد التجارية. 
يكون النفاذ المعجل في الحالات الواردة في الفقرات أ و ب و ج بغير كفالة ما لم ينص في الحكم او الامر على تقديم الكفالة ، اما الحالة الواردة في الفقرة د فيكون النفاذ المعجل بشرط تقديم الكفالة.


*المادة رقم 194* 

يجوز للمحكمة - بناء على طلب ذي الشأن - شمول حكمها بالنفاذ المعجل بكفالة او بدونها في الاحوال الآتية : 
- اذا كان المحكوم عليه قد اقر بنشأة الالتزام ولو نازع في نطاقه او ادعى انقضاءه. 
- اذا كان الحكم قد صدر تنفيذا لحكم سابق حائز لقوة الامر المقضي او مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل بغير كفالة او كان مبنيا على سند رسمي لم يدع تزويره او سند عرفي لم يجحد ، متى كان المحكوم عليه خصما في الحكم السابق او طرفا في السند. 
- اذا كان الحكم صادرا لمصلحة طالب التنفيذ في منازعة متعلقة به. 
- اذا كان الحكم صادرا باداء اجور او مرتبات او تعويض ناشئ عن علاقة عمل. 
ـ- اذا كان الحكم صادرا في احدى دعاوى الحيازة او باخراج مستأجر العقار الذي انتهى عقده او فسخ ، او كان صادرا باخراج شاغل العقار الذي لا سند له متى كان حق المدعى غير مجحود او ثابتا بسند رسمي. 
- في اية حالة اخرى ، اذا كان يترتب على تأخير التنفيذ ضرر جسيم بمصلحة المحكوم له ، على ان يبين ذلك في الحكم بيانا وافيا.


*المادة رقم 195* 

النفاذ المعجل - بقوة القانون او بحكم المحكمة - يمتد ايضا الى ملحقات الطلب الاصلي والى مصاريف الدعوى. 
لا يجوز الاتفاق قبل صدور الحكم على شموله بالنفاذ المعجل في غير حالة من حالاته.


*7.3.1.5 - تنفيذ شرط الكفالة*

*(196 - 197)*

*المادة رقم 196* 

تنفيذ شرط الكفالة : 
ي الاحوال التي لا يجوز فيها تنفيذ الحكم او الامر الا بكفالة يكون للملزم بها الخيار بين ان يقدم كفيلا مقتدرا او ان يودع خزانه ادارة التنفيذ مبلغا كافيا او اوراقا مالية كافية وبين ان يقبل ايداع ما يحصل من التنفيذ خزانة ادارة التنفيذ او تسليم الشئ المأمور بتسليمه في الحكم او الامر الى حارس امين.


*المادة رقم 197* 

يقوم الملزم بالكفالة باعلان خياره اما على يد مأمور التنفيذ بورقة مستقلة واما ضمن اعلان السند التنفيذي او ورقة التكليف بالوفاء. 
يجب في جيمع الاحوال ان يتضمن الخيار تعيين موطن مختار في الكويت لطالب التنفيذ اذا لم يكن له موطن او محل عمل فيها ، وذلك لتعلن اليه فيه الاوراق المتعلقة بالمنازعة في الكفالة. 
لذي الشأن خلال ثلاثة ايام من هذا الاعلان ان يرفع امام المحكمة الجزئية دعوى ينازع بهيا في اقتدار الكفيل او امانة الحارس او في كفاية ما يو دع ويكون الحكم الصادر فيه انتهائيا. 
اذا لم ترفع الدعوى في الميعاد او رفعت ورفضت اخذ على الكفيلفي ادارة التنفيذ التعهد بالكفالة او على الحارس قبوله الحراسة ، ويكون المحضر المشتمل على تعهد الكفيل او الحارس بمثابة سند تنفيذي قبله بالالتزامات المترتبة على تعهده.


*7.3.1.6 - الاعتراض على الوصف أو النفاذ المعجل أو الكفالة في الحكم أو الأمر*

*(198 - 198)*

*المادة رقم 198* 

يجوز الاعتراض - بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الاستئناف او التظلم على الخطأ القانوني في وصف الحكم او الامر او في النفاذ المعجل او الكفالة ويجوز ابداء هذا الاعتراض في الجلسة - ولو بعد فوات مواعيد الاستئناف او التظلم ، اثناء الاستئناف او التظلم المرفوع في الميعاد عن الحكم او الامر ، ويحكم في الاعتراض ، حكما وقتيا ، مستقلا عن الموضوع. 
يرفع الاعتراض على الوصف بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى الى المحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم اذا كان نهائيا ووصفته خطأ بأنه ابتدائي.


*7.3.1.7 - تنفيذ الأحكام والأوامر والسندات الأجنبية*

*(199 - 203)*

*المادة رقم 199* 

الاحكام والاوامر الصادرة في بلد اجنبي يجوز الامر بتنفيذها في الكويت بنفس الشروط المقررة في اقنون ذلك البلد لتنفيذ الاحكام والاوامر الصادرة في الكويت. 
يطلب الامر بالتنفيذ امام المحكمة الكلية بالاوضاع المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ، ولا يجوز الامر بالتنفيذ الا بعد التحقق مما يأتي : 
- ان الحكم او الامر صادر من محكمة مختصة وفقا لقانون البلد الذي صدر فيه. 
- ان الخصوم في الدعوى التي صدر فيها الحكم الاجنبي قد كلفوا الحضور ومثلوا تمثيلا صحيحا. 
- ان الحكم او الامر حاز قوة الامر المقضي طبقا لقانون المحكمة التي اصدرته. 
- انه لا تيعارض مع حكم او امر سبق صدوره من محكمة بالكويت ولا يتضمن ما يخالف الآداب او النظام العام في الكويت.


*المادة رقم 200* 

يسري حكم المادة السابقة على احكام المحكمين الصادرة في بلد اجنبي ، ويجب ان يكون حكم المحكمين صادرا في مسألة يجوز التحكيم فيها طبقا للقانون الكويتي وقابلا للتنفيذ في البلد الذي صدر فيه.


*المادة رقم 201* 

المحررات الموثقة في بلد اجنبي يجوز الامر بتنفيذها في الكويت بنفس الشروط المقررة في قانون ذلك البلد تنفيذ المحررات الموثقة في الكويت.


*المادة رقم 202* 

يطلب الامر بالتنفيذ المشار اليه في المادة السابقة بعريضة تقدم لمدير ادارة التنفيذ ، ولا يجوز الامر بالتنفيذ الا بعد التحقق من توافر الشروط المطلوبة لقابلية المحرر للتنفيذ وفقا لقانون البلد الذي تم توثيقه فيه ، ومن خلوه مما يخالف الآداب والنظام العام في الكويت.


*المادة رقم 203* 

لا تخل القواعد المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين بأحكام المعاهدات بين دولة الكويت وبين غيرها من الدول في هذا الشأن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.3.1.8 - إعلان السند التنفيذي*

*(204 - 204)*

*المادة رقم 204* 

يجب ان يسبق التنفيذ اعلان السند التنفيذي لشخص المدين او في موطنه الاصلي او في محل عمله والا كان باطلا. 
يجب ان تشتمل ورقة الاعلان على بيان المطلوب وتكليف المدين الوفاء به وتعيين موطن مختار لطالب التنفيذ في دولة الكويت اذا لم يكن موطنه الاصلي او محل عمله فيها. 
اذا كان السند التنفيذي هو عقد رسمي بفتح اعتماد وجب ان يعلن معه مستخرج بحساب المدين من واقع دفاتر الدائن التجارية. 
في حالة التنفيذ باخلاء عقار او بتسليم اموال منقولة او عقارية بجب ان يشتمل اعلان السند التنفيذي على تحديد كاف لهذه الاموال ، واذا اشتمل السند التنفيذي على تحديد ميعاد للاخلاء او التسليم وجب ان يتضمن الاعلان هذا الميعاد.


*7.3.1.9 - قبض مأمور التنفيذ للدين*

*(205 - 205)*

*المادة رقم 205* 

على مندوب الاعلان او مأمور التنفيذ حسب الاحوال - عند اعلان السند التنفيذي او في اية حالة كانت عليها الاجراءات - قبض الدين عند عرضه مع اعطاء المخالصة وذلك دون حاجة الى تفويض خاص واذا كان المعروض جزءا من الدين فعليه ان يقبضه ويستمر في التنفيذ بالنسبة للباقي ، وعليه في حالة عدم وجود طالب التنفيذ ايداع المبالغ التي قبضها خزانة ادارة التنفيذ على ذمة طالب التنفيذ في اليوم ذاته ، او في اليوم التالي على الاكثر.


*7.3.1.10 - اجراءات التنفيذ*

*(206 - 209)*

*المادة رقم 206* 

يجرى التنفيذ بواسطة مأموري التنفيذ وهم ملزمون باجرائه في مواعيده متى طلب صاحب الشأن ذلك ولا يجوز لهم كسر الابواب او فض الاقفال باقوة لاجراء التنفيذ الا بحضور احد رجال الشرطة ، ويجب ان يوقع هذا الاخير على محضر التنفيذ.


*المادة رقم 207* 

اذا وقعت مقاومة او تعد على مأمور التنفيذ وجب عليه ان يتخذ جميع الوسائل التحفظية وان يطلب معونة القوة العامة.


*المادة رقم 208* 

من حل قانونا او اتفاقا محل الدائن في حقه حل محله فيما اتخذ من اجراءات التنفيذ. 
اذا توفى المدين او فقد اهليته او زالت صفة من يابشر الاجراءات بالنيابة عنه قبل البدء في التنفيذ او قبل اتمامه فلا يجوز التنفيذ قبل ورثته او من يقوم مقامه الا بعد مضي ثمانية ايام من تاريخ اعلانهم بالسند التنفيذي. 
اذا توفى الدائن او قفد اهليته او زالت صفة من يابشر الاجراءات بالنيابة عنه بعد البدء في التنفيذ وقفت اجراءات التنفيذ وكافة الموعيد السارية في حقه حتى يقوم المدين باعلان ورثته او من يقوم مقامه بوجود اجراءات التنفيذ. 
يجوز قبل انقضاء ستة اشهر من تاريخ الوفاة ان يتم الاعلان المشار اليه في الفقرتين السابقتين الى الورثة جملة في آخر موطن كان لمورثهم بغير بيان اسمائهم وصفاتهم.


*المادة رقم 209* 

لا يجوز للغير ان يؤدي الطلوب بموجب السند التنفيذي ولا ان يجبر على ادائه الا بعد اعلان المدين بالعزم على هذا التنفيذ قبل وقوعه بثمانية ايام على الاقل.


*7.3.1.11 - اشكالات التنفيذ*

*(210 - 214)*

*المادة رقم 210* 

يرفع ما يعرض في التنفيذ من اشكالات الى قاضي الامور المستعجلة اذا كان المطلوب اجراء وقتيا. 
ما موضوع هذه الاشكالات فيرفع الى المحكمة المختصة وفقا للقواعد العامة.


*المادة رقم 211* 

يجوز رفع الاشكال قبل البدء في التنفيذ. 
يتعين لقبول الاشكال ان يرفع قبل تمام التنفيذ وان يقدم المستشكل كفالة قدرها ثلاثون دينارا اذا كان الاشكال موقفا للتنفيذ ، وذلك الى ما قبل الجسة الاولى المحددة لنظره ، والا حكمت المحكمة بعدم قبول الاشكال ، ويكفي ايداع او تقديم كفالة واحدة في حالة تعدد المستشكلين اذا اقاموا اشكالهم بصحيفة واحدة ولو اختلفت اسباب الاشكال وتعفي الحكومة من ايداع الكفالة كما يعفي من ايداعها او تقديمها من يعفي من الرسوم القضائية. وتصادر الكفالة بقوة القانون متى حكم بعدم قبول الاشكال او بعدم جوازه او بسقوطه او بطلانه او برفضه او بشطبه. 
ينسحب الحكم الصادر بوقف التنفيذ على اجراءات التنفيذ التي اتخذت بعد رفع الاشكال. 
لا يمنع تمام التنفيذ بعد صدور حكم محكمة اول درجة في الاشكال من استئناف الحكم المذكور سواء تم التنفيذ قبل رفع الاستئناف او بعد رفعه.


*المادة رقم 212* 

اذا عرض عند التنفيذ اشكال وكان المطلوب فيه اجراء وقتيا ، فلمأمور التنفيذ ان يوقف التنفيذ او ان يمضي فيه على سبيل الاحتياط مع تكليف الخصوم في الحالتين الحضور امام قاضي الامور المستعجلة ولو بميعاد ساعة وفي منزله عند الضرورة ، وويكفي اثبات حصول هذا التكليف في المحضر فيما يتعلق برافع الاشكال وفي جميع الاحوال لا يجوز لمأمور التنفيذ ان يتم التنفيذ قبل ان يصدر القاضي حكمه. 
على مأمور التنفيذ ان يحرر صورا من محضره بقدر عدد الخصوم وصورة لادارة الكتاب يرفق بها اوراق التنفيذ والمستندات التي يقدمها اليه المستشكل وعلى ادارة الكتاب قيد الاشكال يوم تسليم الصورة اليها في السجل الخاص بذلك ، واذا رفع الاشكال الوقتي بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ترتب على رفعه وقف التنفيذ. 
يجب اختصام الطرفين الملتزم في السند التنفيذي في الاشكال اذا كان مرفوعا من غيره سواء كان مرفوعا بابدائه امام مأمور التنفيذ على النحو المبين في الفقرة الاولى او بالاجراءات المعتادة لرفع الدعوى ، فاذا لم يختصم في الاشكال وجب على المحكمة ان تكلف المستشكل باختصامه في ميعاد تحدده له ، فان لم ينفذ ذلك حكمت المحكمة بزوال الاثر الواقف للتنفيذ المترتب على رفعه ، وجاز لها ان تحكم بعدم قبول الاشكال. 
ا يترتب على تقديم أي اشكال آخر وقف التنفيذ ما لم يحكم قاضي الامور المستعجلة بالوقف ويسري حكم هذه الفقرة ايضا على الاشكالات التي ترفع بعد اية منازعة تنفيذ موضوعية موقفة للتنفيذ. 
لا يسري حكم الفقرة السابقة على اول اشكال يقيمه الملتزم في السند التنفيذي اذا لم يكن قد اختصم في الاشكال او المنازعة الموضوعية السابقة. 
يجب على المستشكل تقديم مستنداته عند تقديم صحيفة الاشكال او في الجلسة الاولى المحددة لنظره والا جاز للمحكمة ان تحكم بزوال الاثر الواقف للتنفيذ.


*المادة رقم 213* 

لا يترتب على العرض الحقيقي وقف التنفيذ اذا كان العرض محل نزاع ولقاضي الامور المستعجلة ان يأمر بوقف التنفيذ مؤقتا مع ايداع المعروض او مبلغ اكبر منه يعينه.


*المادة رقم 214* 

اذا حكم القاضي بشطب الاشكال وفقا للمادة 59 زال الاثر الواقف للتنفيذ المترتب على رفع الاشكال. 
اذا كان الاشكال موقفا للتنفيذ وخسر المستشكل دعواه جاز الحكم عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة دنانير ولا تزيد على مائة دنيار وذلك مع عدم الاخلال بالتعويضات ان كان لها وجه.


*7.3.1.12 - التنفيذ في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية*

*(215 - 215)*

*المادة رقم 215* 

تنفذ القرارت والاحكام الصادرة في مسائل الاحوال الشخصية بالطرق المقررة في الباب الثاني من هذا الكتاب اذا اقتضى ذلك الحجز على الاموال وبيعها. 
ينفذ ما عدا ذلك من هذه القرارات والاحكام بالطريق الاداري بمعرفة جهات الادارة او من يعينه وزير العدل لذلك ، الا اذا نص القانون على غير ذلك. 
تنفذ الاحكام بضم الغير وحفظه او تسليمه لامين بالطريق المشار اليه في الفقرة السابقة ، ويجوز تنفيذها جبرا ولو ادى ذلك الى استعمال القوة ودخول المنازل ، ويتبع القائمون بالتنفيذ في ذلك ما يأمر به مدير ادارة التنفيذ وتجوز اعادة التنفيذ كلما اقتضى الحال ذلك. 
تحدد المحكمة طريقة تنفيذ الحكم الصادر برؤية الصغير ، ولا يجوز ان يكون ذلك في مخفر الشرطة او اية جهة من جهات الادارة.


*7.3.2 - الباب الثانى*

*الحجوز (216 - 288)*

*7.3.2.1 - الفصل الاول*

*أحكام عامة (216 - 221)*

*المادة رقم 216* 

مع عدم الاخلال بما ينص عليه أي قانون آخر ، لا يجوز الحجز على ما يأتي : 
- الاموال العامة او الخاصة المملوكة للدولة. 
- ما يلزم المدين وزوجته واقاربه واصهاره المقيمين معه في معيشة واحدة من الثياب وما يكون ضروريا لهم من اثاث المنزل وادوات المطبخ. 
ما يلزمهم من الغذاء والوقود لمدة شهر ، كما لا يجوز الحجز على ما يلزم للقيام بواجباتهم الدينية. 
- الاموال الموهوبة او الموصى بها لتكون هي او عائدها نفقة او مرتبا مؤقتا او مدى الحياة ، وما يحكم به القضاء من المبالغ المقررة او المرتبة مؤقتا للنفقة او للصرف منها في غرض معين وكل ذلك الا بقدر الربع وفاء لدين نفقة مقررة. 
- الاموال الموهوبة او الموصى بها مع اشتراط عدم جواز الحجز عليها ، وذلك اذا كان الحاجز من دائني الموهوب له او الموصى له الذين نشأ دينهم قبل الهبة او الوصية الا لدين نفقة مقررة وفي حدو د الربع. 
ـ- ما يلزم المدين من كتب وادوات ومهمات لمزاولة مهنته او حرفته بنفسه وذلك ما لم يكن الحجز لاقتضاء ثمنها او مصاريف صيانتها او نفقة مقررة. 
- المنقول الذي يعتبر عقارا بالتخصيص اذا كان الحجز عليه مستقلا عن العقار المخصص لخدمته وذلك ما لم يكن الحجز لاتقضاء ثمنه او مصاريف صيانته. 
- الاجور والمرتبات ، التي لم يصدر قانون خاص بتنظيم شروط عدم جواز الحجز عليها ، الا بقدر النصف ، وعند التزاحم يخصص نصفه لوفاء ديون النفقة المقررة والنصف الآخر لما عداها من ديون. 
- السكن الخاص اللازم لاقامة المدين الكويتي واسرته بشرط ان يكون شاغلا له قبل نشأة الدين ، ولا يسري هذا الحكم الا على سكن واحد له ، كل ذلك مال يكن الحجر لاقتضاء دين مقرر لبنك التسليف والادخار او دين مقرر له امتياز على هذه العين طبقا للمواد 1080 و 1801 و 1082 من القانون المدني او نفقة محكوم بها. 
لا يستفيد المدين من هذا الحكم اذا اثبت الدائن ان المدين قام بالتصرف في امواله قبل او بعد نفاذ هذا القانون تصرفا يضر بحق الدائن. 
يعتبر السكن لازما اذا كان من البيوت الحكومية او ما يماثلها من السكن الخاص المقام على ارض لا تزيد مساحتها على الف متر مربع. 
يفصل قاضي الامور المستعجلة في المنازعات الناشئة عن تقدير حاجة المدين واسرته للسكن ، بما يراعي حقوق الدائن ويوفر حماية للمدين في سكنه الخاص.


*المادة رقم 217* 

اذا لم يتم الحجز في يوم واحد جاز اتمامه في يوم او ايام تالية بشرط ان تتابع ، وعلى المأمور ان يتخذ ما يلزم للمحافظة على الاشياء المحجوزة ، والمطلوب حجزها الى ان يتم المحضر ، ويجب التوقيع على المحضر كلما توقفت اجراءات الحجز ومع ذلك اذا اقتضى الحال استمرار المأمور في اجراءات الحجز ، بعد المواعيد المقررة في المادة السادسة او في العطلة الرسمية جاز له اتمامها دون حاجة لاستصدار اذن من قاضي الامور الوقتية.


*المادة رقم 218* 

يجوز في اية حالة كانت عليها الاجراءات قبل رسو المزاد ايداع مبلغ من النقود خزانة ادارة التنفيذ مساو للديون المحجوز من اجلها وملحقاتها يخصص للوفاء بها دون غيرها ، ويترتب على هذا لاايداع زوال الحجز عن الاموال المحجوزة وانتقاله الى المبلغ المودع. 
اذا وقعت بعد ذلك حجوز حديدة على المبلغ المودع فلا يكون لها اثر في حق من خصص لهم هذا المبلغ. 
يجوز للمحجوز لعيه ان يطلب من قاضي الامور المستعجلة في اية حالة تكون عليها الاجراءات تقدير مبلغ او ما يقوم مقامه يودعه خزانة ادارة التنفيذ على ذمة الوفاء للحاجز ويترتب على هذا لاايداع زوال الحجز عن الاموال المحجوزة وانتقاله الى ما اودع ويصبح ما اودع مخصصا للوفاء بمطلوب الحاجز عند الاقرار له به او الحكم له بثبوته.


*المادة رقم 219* 

اذا كانت قيمة الحق المحجوز من اجله لا تتناسب مع قيمة الاموال المحجوز عليها جاز للمدين ان يطلب من قاضي الامور المستعجلة الحكم بقصر الحجز على بعض هذه الاموال ، ويكون ذلك بدعوى ترفع وفقا للاجراءات المعتادة ويختصم فيها الدائنون الحاجزون ومن اعتبر بحكم القانون طرفا في الاجراءات. 
يكون للدائنين الذين تقرر قصر الحجز في مواجهتهم اولوية على غيرهم من الدائنين في استيفاء حقوقهم من الاموال التي يقصر الحجز عليها.


*المادة رقم 220* 

اذا كان الحجز ظاهر البطلان ، فلكل ذي مصلحة ان يطلب من قاضي الامور المستعجلة في مواجهة الحاجز الحكم بعدم الاعتداد بالحجز وبزوال ما ترتب عليه من آثار.


*المادة رقم 221* 

لا يجوز للمدين ولا للقضاة الذين نظروا بأي وجه من الوجوه اجراءات التنفيذ او المسائل المتفرعة عنها ولا لمأموري التنفيذ او الكتبة الذين شاركوا في القيام بهذه الاجراءات ولا للمحامين الوكلاء عمن يباشر الاجراءات او عن المدين ان يتقدموا للمزايدة بانفسهم او بطريق تسخير غيرهم والا كان البيع باطلا.


*7.3.2.2 - الفصل الثانى*

*الحجز التحفظي (222 - 226)*

*المادة رقم 222* 

مع عدم الاخلال بما ينص عليه أي قانون آخر ، يجوز للدائن بدين محقق الوجود حال الاداء ان يوقع الحجز التحفظي على منقولات مدينة في الاحوال الآتية : 
- كل حالة يخضى فيها قفدانه لضمان حقه. 
- لمؤجر العقار في مواجهة المستأجر والمستأجر من الباطن على المنقولات والثمرات والمحصولات الموجودة بالعين المؤجرة ، وذلك ضمانا لحق الامتياز المقرر له قانونا ، ويجوز له ذلك ايضا اذا كانت تلك المنقولات والثمرات والمحصولات قد نقلت على غير علم منه ما لم يكن قد مضى على نقلها ثلاثون يوما او بقى في العين المؤجرة اموال كافية لضمان حق الامتياز المقرر له.


*المادة رقم 223* 

يجوز لمالك المنقول ومن له حق عيني عليه او حق في حبسه ان يوقع الحجز التحفظي عليه عند من يحوزه.


*المادة رقم 224* 

اذا لم يكن بيد الدائن سند تنفيذي او كان دينه غير معين المقدار فلا يجوز الحجز الا بأمر من قاضي الامور الوقتية يأذن فيه بالحجز ويقدر دين الحاجز تقديرا مؤقتا وذلك بناء على عريضة مسببة يقدمها طالب الحجز. 
للقاضي قبل اصدار الامر ان يجري تحقيقا مختصرا اذا لم تكفه المستندات المؤيدة للطلب. ويجب في الحالة المذكورة بالمادة السابقة ان تشتمل العريضة على بيان واف للمنقولات المطلوب حجزها. 
مع ذلك فلا حاجة الى هذا لااذن اذا كان بيد الدائن حكم ولو كان غير واجب النفاذ متى كان الدين الثابت به معين المقدار. 
اذا كان الدعوى مرفوعة بالحق من قبل امام المحكمة المختصة جاز طلب الاذن باحجز الماشر اليه في الفقرة الاولى من رئيس الهيئة التي تنظر الدعوى.


*المادة رقم 225* 

يتبع في الحجز التحفظي على المنقولات القواعد والاجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفصل الرابع من هذا الباب عدا ما يتعلق منها بتحديد يوم البيع الا اذا كانت هذه المنقولات عرضه للتلف فيراعي نص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 252 ويجب ان يعلن الحاجز الى المحجوز عليه محضر الحجز والامر الصادر به اذا لم يكن قد اعلن به من قبل وذلك خلال ثمانية ايام على الاكثر من تاريخ توقيعه والا اعتبر كان لم يكن. 
ما يجب على الحاجز - خلال الاجل سالف الذكر - ان يرفع امام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز ، وذلك في الاحوال التي يكون فيها الحجز بأمر من القاضي ، والا اعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن. 
اذا كانتا لدعوى بالحق مرفوعة من قبل قدمت دعوى صحة الحجز الى ذات المحكمة لتنظر فيهما معا. 
اذا صجر حكم بصحة الحجز وكان واجب التنفيذ او صار كذلك تتبع الاجراءات المقررة للبيع في الفصل الرابع من هذا الباب او يجري التنفيذ بتسليم المنقول في الحالة المشار اليها في المادة 223.


*المادة رقم 226* 

اذا وقع مؤجر العقار الحجز على منقولات المستأجر من الباطن طبقا للفقرة ب من المادة 222 وجب ان توجه الاجراءات الى كل من المستأجر الاصلي والمستأجر من الباطن ، ويعتبر الاعن الحجز الى المستأجر من الباطن بمثابة حجز ايضا تحت يده على الاجرة. 

اذا كان المستأجر الاصلي غير ممنوع من التأجير من الباطن جاز للمستأجر من الباطن ان يطلب رفع الحجز على منقولاته مع باقء الحجز تحت يده على الاجرة.


*7.3.2.3 - الفصل الثالث*

*حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير (227 - 241)*

*المادة رقم 227* 

يجوز لكل دائن بدين محقق الوجود حال الاداء ان يحجز ما يكون لمدينة لدى الغير من المنقولات او الديون ولو كانت مؤجلة او معلقة على شرط. 
اذا كان لم يكن الحجز موقعا على منقول او دين بذاته فأنه يتناول كل ما يكون للمحجوز عليه من منقولات في يد المحجوز لديه او ينشأ له من ديون في ذمته بعد ذلك الى وقت التقرير بما في ذمته. 
يوقع حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير على منقولات المدين التي في حيازة ممثله القانوني.


*المادة رقم 228* 

يجوز اتباع طريق حجز المنقول لدى المدين المنصوص عليه في الفصل الرابع من هذا الباب عند الحجز على منقولات المدين في حيازة الغير اذا وافق هذا الاخير وقت الحجز على اتباع هذا الطريق عوضا عن حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير.


*المادة رقم 229* 

اذا لم يكن بيد الدائن سند تنفيذي او كان دينه غير معين المقدار فلا يجوز الحجز الا بأمر من قاضي الامور الوقتية يأذن فيه بالحجز ويقدر دين الحجز تقديرا مؤقتا وذلك بناء على عريضة يقدمها طالب الحجز ومع ذلك فلا حاجة الى هذا الاذن اذا كان بيد الدائن حكم ولو غير واجب النفاذ متى كان الدين الثابت به معين المقدار.


*المادة رقم 230* 

يحصل الحاجز - بدون حاجة الى اعلان سابق الى المدين - بموجب ورقة تعلن بمعرفة مأمور التنفيذ الى المحجوز لديه ، وتشتمل على البيانات الآتية : 
- صورة الحكم او السند التنفيذي الذي يوقع الحجز بمقتضاه او اذن القاضي بالحجز او امره بتقدير الدين. 
- بيان اصل المبلغ المحجوز من اجله وملحقاته. 
- تعيين المحجوز عليه تعيينا نافيا لكل جهالة ان كان الحجز واردا على مال معين ، ونهي المحجوز لديه عن الوفاء بما في يده الى المحجوز عليه او تسليمه اياه. 
- موطن الحاجز ومحل عمله وتعيين موطن مختار له في الكويت اذا لم يكن له موطن او محل عمل فيها. 
ـ- تكليف المحجوز لديه بالتقرير بما في الذمة بادارة كتاب المحكمة الكلية خلال عشرة ايام من اعلانه بالحجز. 

اذا لم تشتمل الورقة على البيانات الواردة في البنود أ ، ب ، ج كان الحجز باطلا ، ويجوز لكل ذي مصلحة التمسك بهذا البطلان ، واذا كان للمحجوز لديه عدة فروع فلا ينتج الحجز اثره الا بالنسبة الى الفرع الذي عينه الحاجز.


*المادة رقم 231* 

يجب ابلاغ الحجز الى المحجوز عليه باعلان يشتمل على ذكر حصول الحجز وتاريخه وبيان الحكم او السند التنفيذي او امر القاضي الذي حصل الحجز بموجبه والمبلغ المحجوز من اجله والمال المحجوز عليه وموطن الحاجز ومحل عمله وتعيين موطن مختار في الكويت اذا لم يكن له موطن او محل عمل فيها ويجوز ان يتم الابلاغ بنفس ورقة الحجز بعد اعلانها الى المحجوز لديه ، ويجب ان يتم ابلاغ الحجز خلال ثمانية الايام التالية لاعلانه الى المحجوز لديه والا اعتبر الحجز كان لم يكن ، وعند تعدد المحجوز لديهم يجري احتساب الميعاد بالنسبة لكل منهم على استقلال. 

ما يجب على الحاجز خلال الاجل المشار اليه في القفرة السابقة ان يرفع على المحجوز عليه امام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز وذلك في الاحوال التي يكون فيها لحجز بامر من القاضي والا اعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن واذا اختصم المحجوز لديه في هذه الدعوى فلا يجوز له ان يطلب اخراجه منها ، ولا يكون الحكم فيها حجة عليه الا فيما يتعلق بصحة اجراءات الحجز. 
اذا كانت الدعوى بالحق مرفوعة من قبل قدمت دعوى صحة الحجز الى نفس المحكمة لتنظر فيها معا.


*المادة رقم 232* 

يجوز للمحجوز عليه ان يرفع الدعوى بطلب رفع الحجز امام المحكمة المختصة ولا يحتج على المحجوز لديه او ادارة التنفيذ برفع هذه الدعو ى الا اذا ابلغت اليهما ويترتب على هذا الابلاغ منعهما من الوفاء للحاجز الا بعد الفصل في الدعوى. 
لا يترتب هذا الاثر على الابلاغ عن رفع دعوى اخرى بطلب رفع الحجز ما لم تأمر المحكمة بمنعهما من الوفاء.


*المادة رقم 233* 

لا يمنع الحجز المحجوز لديه من الوفاء ، كما لا يمنع المحجوز عليه من مطالبته به ، ويكون الوفاء بايداع ما في ذمته خزانة ادارة التنفيذ ، واذا كان محل الحجز منقولات لا يمكن ايداعها تلك الخزانة جاز تسليمها الى حارس يعينه مدير ادارة التنفيذ بناء على طلب يقدم اليه من المحجوز لديه او المحجوز عليه ويبقى الحجز قائما على المبالغ او المنقولات المذكورة. 
يجب ان يكون الايداع مقترنا ببيان موقع من المحجوز لديه بالحجوز التي وقعت تحت يده وتواريخ اعلانها واسماء الحاجزين والمحجوز عليه وصفاتهم وموطن كل منهم او محل عمله او موطنه المختار والسندات التي وقعت الحجوز بمقتضاها والمبالغ التي حجز من اجلها. 
على ادارة التنفيذ ابلاغ الحاجز والمحجوز عليه فورا بحصول الايداع او وضع المنقولات تحت يد حارس وذلك بكتاب مسجل. 
يغني الايداع او وضع المنقولات تحت الحراسة عن التقرير بما في الذمة اذا كان المبلغ او المنقول كافيا للوفاء بدين الحاجز. 
اذا وقع حجز جديد على المبلغ المودع او المنقولات الموضوعة تحت الحراسة فأصبح ايهما غير كاف جاز لأي من الحاجزين السابقين تكليف المجدوز لديه التقرير بما في ذمته خلال عشرة ايام من يوم تكليفه بذلك.


*المادة رقم 234* 

اذا لم يحصل الايداع طبقا للمادة السابقة او المادة 218 وجب على المحجوز لديه ان يقرر بما في ذمته في ادارة كتاب المحكمة الكلية خلال عشرة ايام من اعلانه بالحجز ، ويذكر في التقرير مقدار الدين وسببه واسباب انقضائه ان وجدت ويبين جميع الحجوز الموقعة تحت يده ، ويودع الاوراق المؤيدة لتقريره او صورا منها ، واذا كان تحت يد المحجوز لديه منقولات وجب عليه ان يرفق بالتقرير بيانا مفصلا عنها. 
اذا كان الحجز تحت يد الحكومة او احدى الهيئات الحكومية او المؤسسات العامة او احد البنوك فيكون التقرير بما في الذمة بواسطة كتاب ترسله الجهة المحجوز لديها الى ادارة كتاب المحكمة الكلية في الميعاد سالف الذكر يتضمن بيانات التقرير. 
لا يعفى المحجوز لديه من واجب التقرير بما في الذمة ان يكون غير مدين للمحجوز عليه ، وعندئذ يجوز ان يتم التقرير ببيان يثبته مأمور التنفيذ في محضر اعلان الحجز عند توقيعه ، كما ان سر المهنة لا يعفيه من واجب التقرير بما في الذمة.


*المادة رقم 235* 

اذا توفي المحجوز لديه او قفد اهليته او زالت صفته او صفة من يمثله كان للحاجز ان يعلن ورثة المحجوز لديه او من يقم مقامه بصورة من ورقة الحجز ويكلفهم التقرير بما في الذمة خلال عشرة ايام من هذا التكليف.


*المادة رقم 236* 

اذا رفعت دعوى المنازعة في التقرير بما في الذمة من الحاجز فلا يعتبر من الغير من حيث الادلة الجائزة في اثبات الدعوى او نفيها.


*المادة رقم 237* 

اذا لم يقرر المحجوز لديه بما في ذمته على الوجه المقرر قانونا او قدم تقريرا غير كاف او قرر غير الحقيقة ، او اخفى الاوراق الواجب عليه ايداعها لتأييد التقرير جاز الحكم عليه للدائن الذي حصل على سند تنفيذي بدينه بالمبلغ المحجوز من اجله وذلك بدعوى ترفع بالاجراءات المعتادة. 
يعتبر تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بهذا الجزاء وفاء لحق الحاجز قبل المحجوز عليه. 
لا يصدر الحكم بالجزاء المذكور اذا تلافي المحجوز لديه العيب الذي رفعت بسببه الدعوى حتى اقفال باب المرافعة فيها ولو امام محكمة ثاني درجة. 
يجب في جميع الاحوال الزام المحجوز لديه بمصروفات الدعوى والتعويضات المترتبة على تقصيره او تأخيرة.


*المادة رقم 238* 

يجب على المحجوز لديه بعد عشرة ايام من تاريخ تقريره بما في الذمة ان يدفع الى الحاجز المبلغ الذي اقر به او ما يفي منه بحق الحاجز وذلك متى كان حقه وقت الدفع ثابتا بسند تنفيذي وكانت الاجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 209 قد روعيت.


*المادة رقم 239* 

اذا لم يحصل الوفاء وفقا للمادة السابقة ولا الايداع طبقا للمادتين 218 و 233 كان للحاجز ان ينفذ على اموال المحجوز لديه بموجب سنده التنفيذي مرفقا به صورة رسمية من تقرير المحجوز لديه ، وذلك مع مراعاة ما تنص عليه المادة 204.


*المادة رقم 240* 

اذا كان الحجز على منقولات ، بيعت بالاجراءات المقررة لبيع المنقول المحجوز لدى المدين دون حاجة الى حجز جديد ، واذا كان المحجوز دينا غير مستحق الاداء بيع بالاجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة 262.


*المادة رقم 241* 

يجوز للدائن ان يوقع الحجز تحت يد نفسه على ما يكون مدينا به لمدينة يكون ذلك باعلان الى المدين يشتمل على البيانات الواجب ذكرها في ورقة ابلاغ الحجز. 
في الاحوال التي يكون فيها لحجز بأمر من القاضي يجب على الحاجز خلال الثمانية ايام التالية لاعلان المدين بالحجز ان يرفع امام المحكمة المختصة الدعوى بثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز والا اعتبر الحجز كأن لم يكن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.3.2.4 - الفصل الرابع*

*حجز المنقول لدى المدين (242 - 260)*

*المادة رقم 242* 

يجري الحجز بموجب محضر يحرر في مكان توقيعه ، ويجب ان يشتمل فضلا عن البيانات الواجب ذكرها في اوراق الاعلان على ما يأتي : 
- ذكر السند التنفيذي. 
- ذكر موطن الحاجز او محل عمله وتعيين موطن مختار له في الكويت اذا لم يكن له موطن او محل عمل فيها. 
- مكان الحجز ، وما قام به المأمور من الاجراءات وما لقبه من العقبات والاعتراضات اثناء الحجز وما اتخذه بشأنها. 
- مفردات الاشياء المحجوزة بالتفصيل مع ذكر نوعها واوصافها ومقدارها ووزنها او مقاسها وبيان قيمتها بالتقريب. 
ـ- تحديد يوم للبيع وساعته والمكان الذي يجري فيه ويجب ان يوقع مأمور التنفيذ على محضر الحجز ولا يجوز توقيع الحجز في حضور طالب التنفيذ. 
لا يقتضي الحجز نقل الاشياء المحجوزة من موضعها وتصبح الاشياء محجوزة بمجرد ذكرها في محضر الحجز ولو لم يعين عليها حارس. 
لا يجوز تفتيش المدين لتوقيع الحجز على ما في جيبه الا بإذن سابق من مدير ادارة التنفيذ بناء على طلب الدائن. 
اذا حصل الحجز بحضور المدين او في موطنه او محل عمله تسلم صورة من المحضر له او لمن تسلمها نيابة عنه وذلك على الوجه المبين في المادة 9 اما اذا حصل الحجز في غيبته وفي غير موطنه او محل عمله وجب اعلانه بالمحضر لشخصه او في موطنه او محل عمله وذلك خلال الايام السبعة التالية للحجز على الاكثر.


*المادة رقم 243* 

اذا كان الحجز على مصوغات او سبائك ذهبية او فضية او من معدن نفيس آخر او على مجوهرات او احجار كريمة وجب وزنها وبيان اوصافها بدقة في محضر الحجز ، وتقوم هذه الاشياء بمعرفة خبير يعينه مدير ادارة التنفيذ بناء على طلب مأمور التنفيذ. 
يجوز بهذه الطريقة تقويم الاشياء الفنية والاشياء النفيسة الاخرى بناء على طلب الحاجز او المحجوز عليه وفي جميع الاحوال يرفق تقرير الخبير بمحضر الحجز. 
يجب اذا اقتضى الحال نقلها لوزنها او تقويمها ان توضع في حرز مختوم وان يذكر ذلك في المحضر مع وصف الاختام. 
اذا وقع الحجز على نقود او عملة ورقية وجب على مأمور التنفيذ ان يبين اوصافها ومقدارها في المحضر ويودعها خزانة ادارة التنفيذ.


*المادة رقم 244* 

يعين مأمور التنفيذ خارسا للاشياء المحجوزة ، ويقوم باختيار الحارس اذا لم يأت الحاجز او المحجوز عليه بشخص مقتدر ويجب تعيين المحجوز عليه اذا طلب هو ذلك الا اذا خيف التبديد وكان لذلك اسباب معقولة تبين في المحضر ، وعندئذ يذكر رأي المحجوز عليه في تلك الاسباب ان كان يعرض امرها فورا على مدير ادارة التنفيذ لاتخاذ قراره في هذا الشأن. 
اذا لم يجد مأمور التنفيذ في مكان الحجز من يقبل الخراسة وكان المدين حاضرا كلفه الحراسة ولا يعتد برفضه اياها ، اما اذا لم يكن حاضرا وجب عليه ان يتخذ جميع التدابير الممكنة للمحافظة على الاشياء المحجوزة وان يرفع الامر على الفور لمدير ادارة التنفيذ ليأمر اما بنقلها وايداعها عند امين يقبل الحراسة يختاره الحاجز او المأمور واما بنقلها الى مخازن ادارة التنفيذ.


*المادة رقم 245* 

اذا كان الحارس موجودا وقت الحجز سلمت اليه الاشياء المحجوزة في مكان حجزها بعد التوقيع منه على محضرا لحجز وتسليمه صورة منه ، فاذا كان غائبا او عين فيما بعد وجب جرد الاشياء المحجوزة وتسليمها اليه بعد التوقيع على محضر الجرد وتسليمه صورة منه. 
اذا امتنع الحارس عن التوقيع على محضر الحجز او الجرد او رفض تسلم صورته وجب ان تذكر اسباب ذلك في المحضر.


*المادة رقم 246* 

يستحق الحارس غير المدين او الحائز اجرا عن حراسته ويكون لهذا الاجر امتياز المصروفات القضائية على المنقولات المحجوز عليها. ويقدر اجر الحارس بأمر يصدره مدير ادارة التنفيذ بناء على عريضة تقدم اليه.


*المادة رقم 247* 

لا يجوز للحارس ان يستعمل الاشياء المحجوزة او يستغلها او يعيرها او يعرضها للتلف والا حرم من اجرة الحراسة فضلا عن الزامه بالتضمينات وانما يجوز اذا كان مالكا لها او صاحب حق انتفاع عليها ان يستعملها فيما خصصت له. 
اذا كان الحجز على مشاية او عروض او ادوات او آلات لازمة لادارة او استغلال ارض او مصنع او مشغل او مؤسسة جاز لمدير ادارة التنفيذ بناء على عريضة تقدم من احد ذوي الشأن ان يأمر تكليف الحارس الادارة او الاستغلال ان كان صالحا لذلك او يستبدل به حارسا آخر يقوم بذلك.


*المادة رقم 248* 

لا يجوز للحارس ان يطلب اعفاءه من الحراسة قبل ايوم المحدد للبيع الا لاسباب توجب ذلك ويكون اعفاؤه بأمر على عريضة يصدر من مدير ادارة التنفيذ ويقوم مأمور التنفيذ بجرد الاشياء المحجوزة عند تسلم الحارس الجديد مهمته ويحرر محضرا بذلك يوقع عليه هذا الحارس ويتسلم صورة منه.


*المادة رقم 249* 

اذا انتقل مأمور التنفيذ لتوقيع الحجز على منقولات سبق حجزها لدى المدين وجب على الحارس عليها ان يبرز له صورة محضر الحجز ويقدم الاشياء المحجوزة ، وعلى المأمور ان يجردها في محضر ويحجز على ما لم يسبق حجزه ويجعل حارس الحجز الاول حارسا عليها ان كانت في ذات المكان. 
يعلن هذا المحضر خلال ثلاثة ايام على الاكثر الى الحاجز الاول والمدين والحارس اذا لم يككن حاضرا ، كما يعلن الى مأمور التنفيذ الذي اوقع الحجز الاول اذا كان غير من حرر محضر الجرد. 
يترتب على هذا الاعلان بقاء الحجز لمصلحة الحاجز الثاني ولو نزل عنه الحاجز الاول ، كما يعتبر حجزا تحت يد مأمور التنفيذ على المبالغ المتحصلة من البيع. 
اذا كان الحجز الاول على المنقولات باطلا فلا يؤثر ذلك على الحجوز اللاحقة عليه اذا وقعت صحيحة في ذاتها.


*المادة رقم 250* 

للدائن ولو لم يكن بيده سند تنفيذ ان يحجز تحت يد مأمور التنفيذ على الثمن المتحصل من البيع وفقا لقواعد حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير بغير حاجة الى طلب الحكم بصحة الحجز.


*المادة رقم 251* 

يجب على مأمور التنفيذ عقب اتمام الحجز مباشرة ان يلصق على باب المكان الذي به الاشياء المحجوزة وكذلك باللوحات المعدة لذلك بادارة التنفيذ اعلانات مبينا فيها يوم البيع وساعته ومكانه ونوع الاشياء المحجوزة ووصفها بالاجمال ويذكر حصول ذلك في محضر يلحق بمحضر الحجز. 
يجوز لمدير ادارة التنفيذ ان يأمر باعلان ذلك في الجريدة الرسيمة او احدى الصحف اليومية او غيرها من وسائل الاعلام كما يجوز له بناء على طلب الحاجز او المحجوز عليه ان يأذن بزيادة وسائل الاعلان والنشر على نفقة الطالب وله ايضا ان يأمر بذلك من تلقاء نفسه خصما من حصيلة البيع. 
يثبت اللصق بذكره في سجل خاص يعد لذلك بادارة التنفيذ ويثبت النشر بتقديم نسخة من الصحيفة او شهادة من جهة الاعلام.


*المادة رقم 252* 

يجري البيع في المكان الذي توجد فيه الاشياء المحجوزة او في المكان الذي خصص بمعرفة ادارة التنفيذ لبيع المحجوزات الا اذا اقتضت المصلحة خلاف لك ، ويكون اجراؤه بعد ثمانية ايام على الاقل من تاريخ تسليم صورة محضر الحجز للمدين او اعلانه به وبعد مضي يوم على الاقل من تاريخ اتمام اجراءات اللصق او النشر. 
مع ذلك اذا كانت الاشياء المحجوزة عرضة للتلف او بضائع عرضة لتقلب الاسعار ، لمدير ادارة التنفيذ ان يأمر باجراء البيع في لامكان الذي يراه ومن ساعة لساعة على حسب الاحوال وذلك بناء على طلب يقدم اليه من الحارس او احد ذوي الشأن او مأمور التنفيذ. 
اذا لم يحصل البيع في اليوم المعين بمحضر الحجز حدد له مأمور التنفيذ يوما آخر يعلن به الحارس وذوو الشأن ويعاد اللصق او النشر على الوجه المبين في المواد السابقة.


*المادة رقم 253* 

يجري البيع بالمزاد العلني بمناداة مأمور التنفيذ بشرط دفع الثمن فورا ويجوز الاستثناء من هذا الشرط في الاحالات التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العدل ويجب ان لا يبدأ المأمور في البيع الا بعد جرد الاشياء المحجوزة واثبات حالتها في محضر البيع ، وعليه ان يثبت فيه جميع اجراءات البيع وما لقيه من الاعتراضات والعقبات وما اتخذه في شأنها كما يثبت حضور كل من الحاجز والمحجوز عليه او غيابهما وتوقيعه ان كان حاضرا او امتناعه عن التوقيع. 
على المأمور ان يثبت في المحضر بقدر الامكان اساماء المتزايدين وموطن كل منهم ومحل عمله والاثمان التي عرضت منهم وتوقيعاتهم ويجب ان يشتمل المحضر بوجه خاص على ذكر الثمن الذي رسا به المزاد واسم من رسا عليه وموطنه ومحل عمله وتوقيعه. 
يكفي لاعلان استمرار البيع او تأجيله ان يذكر المأمور ذلك علانية ويثبته بمحضر البيع.


*المادة رقم 254* 

اذا لم يتقدم احد لشراء المصوغات او السبائك من الذهب او الفضة او الحلي والمجوهرات والاحجار الكريمة والاشياء المقومة بقيمتها حسب تقدير اهل الخبرة ولم يقبل الدائن استيفاء دينه منها عينا بهذه القيمة امتد اجل بيعها الى اليوم التالي اذا لم يكن يوم عطلة او الى اول يوم عمل عقب العطلة ، فاذا لم يتقدم مشتر بالقيمة المقدرة اجل البيع الى يوم آخر واعيد اللصق او النشر على الوجه المبين في المواد السابقة وعندئذ تباع لمن يرسو عليه المزاد ولو بثمن اقل مما قومت به.


*المادة رقم 255* 

اذا لم يدفع الراسي عليه المزاد الثمن فورا وجب اعادة البيع على ذمته بالطريقة المتقدمة بأي ثمن كان ويلزم بما ينقص من الثمن ، ويعتبر محضر البيع سندا تنفيذيا بفرق الثمن بالنسبة اليه ، ولا يكون له حق في اية زيادة في الثمن بل يستحقها المدين ودائنوه.


*المادة رقم 256* 

اذا نتج عن بيع بعض الاشياء المحجوزة مبلغ كاف لوفاء الديون المحجوز من اجلها ، فلا يجوز بيع باقي المحجوزات ويرفع عنها الحجز. 
اذا وقعت حجوز اخرى تحت يد مأمور التنفيذ او غيره ممن يكون تحت يده ثمن الاشياء التي بيعت فأنها لا تتناول الا ما يزيد على الوفاء بالديون المحجوز من اجلها اولا.


*المادة رقم 257* 

اذا رفعت دعوى استرداد الاشياء المحجوزة وجب وقف البيع الا اذا حكم قاضي الامور المستعجلة باستمرار التنفيذ بشرط ايداع الثمن او بدونه.


*المادة رقم 258* 

يجب ان ترفع دعوى الاسترداد على الدائن الحاجز والمحجوز عليه والحاجزين المتدخلين وان تشتمل صحيفتها على بيان واف لادلة الملكية ، ويجب على المدعي عن يودع عند تقديم الصحيفة لادارة الكتاب ما قد يكون لديه من المستندات والا وجب الحكم بناء على طلب احد المدعى عليهم بالاستمرار في التنفيذ دون انتظار الفصل في الدعوى ولا يجوز الطعن في هذا الحكم.


*المادة رقم 259* 

يحق للحاجز ان يمضي في التنفيذ اذا حكمت المحكمة بشطب الدعوى او بوقفها عملا بالمادة 70 او اذا اعتبرت كأن لم تكن ، او حكم باعتبارها كذلك ، كما يحق له ان يمضي في التنفيذ اذا حكم في الدعوى برفضها ، او بعدم الاختصاص او بعدم قبولها ، او ببطلان صحيفتها ، او بسقوط الخصومة فيها او بقبول تركها. 
يمضي الحاجز في التنفيذ ولو كانت الاحكام المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة قابلة للاستئناف.


*المادة رقم 260* 

اذا رفعت دعوى استرداد ثانية من نفس المسترد وكانت دعواه الاولى قد اعتبرت كأن لم تكن او حكم باعتبارها كذلك ، او برفضها او بعدم قبولها ، او بعدم اختصاص المحكمة او ببطلان ضحيفتها او بسقوط الخصومة فيها او بقبول تركها ، فلا يوقف البيع الا اذا حكم قاضي الامور المستعجلة بوقفه لا سباب هامة ، ويسري هذا الحكم اذا جددت دعوى الاسترداد بعد شطبها او وقفها عملا بالمادة 70. 
ما يسري الحكم ذاته اذا رفعت دعوى استرداد ثانية من مسترد آخر ، وتعتبر الدعوى ثانية متى كانت تالية في تاريخ رفعها ولو قبل زوال الاثر الواقف للبيع المترتب على رفع الدعوى الاولى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.3.2.5 - الفصل الخامس*

*حجز الأسهم والسندات والإيرادات والحصص (261 - 262)*

*المادة رقم 261* 

تحجز الاسهم والسندات اذا كانت لحاملها او قابلة للتظهير بالاوضاع المقررة لحجز المنقول. 
يكون حجز الايرادات المرتبة والاسهم الاسمية وحصص الارباح المستحقة في ذمة الاشخاص المعنوية وحقوق الموصين بالاوضاع المقررة لحجز ما للمدين لدى الغير ، ويترتب على حجزها حجز ثمراتها ما استحق منها وما يستحق الى يوم البيع.


*المادة رقم 262* 

تباع الاسهم والسندات وغيرها مما نص عليه في المادة السابقة بوساطة بنك او سمسار او صرف يعينه مدير ادارة التنفيذ الذي يحدد في قراره ما يلزم اتخاذه من اجراءات للاعلان.


*7.3.2.6 - الفصل السادس*

*الحجز على العقار (263 - 281)*

*المادة رقم 263* 

يقدم الحاجز طلبا بالحجز على العقار الى ادارة التنفيذ مشفوعا باسند التنفيذي ، وصورة اعلانه للمطلوب الحجز عليه وتكليفه بالوفاء بالتطبيق لنص المادة 204 وصورة رسمية من سند ملكية المطلوب الحجز عليه ويتضمن الطلب البيانات الآتية : 
- اسم الطالب بالكامل ومهنته وموطنه ومحل عمله وموطنه المختار في الكويت اذا لم يكن له موطن او محل عمل فيها. 
- اسم المطلوب الحجز عليه بالكامل ومهنته او وظيفته وموطنه ومحل عمله. 
- شروط البيع. 
- وصف العقار المطلوب الحجز عليه مع بيان موقعه ومساحته وحدوده ومنطقته العقارية ، واية بيانات اخرى تفيد في تعيينه وذلك طبقا لما هو ثابت في سجلات ادارة التسجيل العقاري والتوثيق. 
لدائن ان يستصدر بعريضة امرا من مدير ادارة التنفيذ بالترخيص لمأمور التنفيذ بدخول العقار للحصول على البيانات اللازمة لوصفه وتحديد مشتملاته ولا يجوز التظلم من هذا الامر.


*المادة رقم 264* 

ينتقل مأمور التنفيذ في اليوم التالي على الاكثر الى ادارة التسجيل العقاري والتوثيق ، ويقوم بتسجيل طلب حجز العقار في سجلات هذه الادارة. ويؤشر بذلك على الطلب مع تحديد تاريخ التسجيل وساعه كما يؤشر بتحديد مكان البيع ويومه وساعته وذلك بمراعاة المواعيد المشار اليها في المادة 266. 
على مأمور التنفيذ ان يحصل على بيان رسمي من واقع السجل العقاري بالدائنين اصحاب الحقوق المقيدة وموطن كل منهم ومحل عمله. 
يترتب على تسجيل طلب الحجز اعتبار العقار محجوزا.


*المادة رقم 265* 

يقوم مأمور التنفيذ خلال سبعة ايام من الحجز باعلان كل من المدين والحائز والكفيل العيني بصورة من طلب الحجز بعد التأشير عليه بما يفيد تسجيله وتحديد مكان ويوم البيع وساعته. 
ما يقوم في الميعاد ذاته باعلان هذا المحضر الى الدائنين المقيدين المشار اليهم في المادة السابقة ، ويصبح هؤلاء الدائنون بمجرد اعلانهم طرفا في الاجراءات كحاجزين ويكون الاعلان عند وفاة ايهم لورثته جملة في الموطن المعين في القيد اذا لم يكن قد انقضى على الوفاة اكثر من ستة اشهر.


*المادة رقم 266* 

تحيل ادارة التنفيذ ملف التنفيذ الى المحكمة الكلية فور اجراء الاعلانات المشار اليها في المادة السابقة ، وتعلن ادارة الكتاب عن البيع قبل اليوم المحدد لاجرائه بمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوما ولا تقل عن خمسة عشر يوما بالنشر في الجريدة الرسمية وصحيفة او اكثر من الصحف اليومية حسبما يراه قاضي البيوع مناسبا. 
يعين قاضي البيوع قبل الاعلان عن البيع ، خبيرا او اكثر لتقدير ثمن العقار او سمسارا او اكثر من السماسرة المختصين المجازين لعرض العقار المحجوز عليه للبيع - خارج المحكمة - ويعطى من يعين من الخبراء او السماسرة مهلة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوما ولا تقل عن خسمة عشر يوما من تاريخ تكليف قاضي البيوع له بالقيام بمهمته - وتبدأ المزايدة بالثمن الاساسي الذي حدده الخبير او السمسار مع المصروفات.


*المادة رقم 267* 

قاضي البيوع هو من يندب لذلك من قضاة المحكمة الكلية.


*المادة رقم 268* 

يشتمل الاعلان عن البيع على البيانات الاتية : 
- اسم كل من الحاجز والمدين والحائز او الكفيل العيني بالكامل ومهنته وموطنه ومحل عمله. 
- بيان العقار وفق ما ورد في طلب الحجز. 
- شروط البيع والثمن الاساسي الذي حدده الخبير او السمسار والمصروفات. 
- بيان المحكمة التي سيتم امامها البيع ويوم المزايدة وساعتها. 
يجوز للحاجز والمدين الحائز والكفيل العيني وكل ذي مصلحة ان يستصدر اذنا من قاضي البيوع بنشر اعلانات اخرى عن البيع في الصحف وغيرها من وسائل الاعلام بسبب اهمية العقار او طبيعته او لغير ذلك من الظروف ولا يترتب على زيادة النشر تأخير البيع بأي حال. ولا يجوز التظلم من امر القاضي في هذا الشأن.


*المادة رقم 269* 

لا ينفذ تصرف المدين او الحائز او الكفيل العيني في العقار ولا ينفذ كذلك ما يترتب عليه من رهن او امتياز في حق الحاجزين ولو كانوا دائنين عاديين ولا في حق الراسي عليه المزاد اذا كان التصرف او الرهن او الامتياز قد حصل شهرة بعد تسجيل طلب الحجز. 
تلحق بالعقار ثماره وايراداته عن المدة التالية لتسجيل طلب الحجز ويودع الايراد وثمن الثمار والمحصولات خزانة ادارة التنفيذ ، واذا لم يكن العقار مؤجرا اعتبر المحجوز عليه حارسا الى ان يتم البيع ، وللمحجوز عليه الساكن في العقار ان يبقى ساكنا فيه بدون اجرة الى ان يتم البيع واذا كان العقار مؤجرا اعتبرت الاجرة المستحقة عن المدة التالية لتسجيل طلب الحجز محجوزة تحت يد المستأجر وذلك بمجرد تكليفه من الحاجز او أي دائن بيده سند تنفيذي بعدم دفعها للمدين واذا وفي المستأجر الاجرة قبل هذا التكليف صح وفاؤه وسئل عنها المحجوز عليه بوصفه حارسا.


*المادة رقم 270* 

اذا كان العقار مثقلا بتأمين عيني وآل الى حائز بعقد مسجل قبل الحجز وجب قبل طلب الحجز انذار الحائز بدفع الدين او تخلية العقار والا جرى التنفيذ في موجهته. 
يشتمل الانذار فضلا عن البيانات العامة في اوراق الاعلان والتكليف بالدفع او التخلية على البيانات الآتية : 
- السند التنفيذي. 
- اعلان المدين وتكليفه بالوفاء وفقا للمادة 304. 
- بيان العقار محل التنفيذ طبقا لما هو ثابت في سجلات ادارة التسجيل العقاري والتوثيق. 
ما يوجه الانذار سالف الذكر الى الراهن في الحالات التي يجري التنفيذ فيها على عقار مرهون من غير المدين. 
يترتب على اعلان الانذار في حق المعلن اليه جميع الاحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة.


*المادة رقم 271* 

يجب على ذوي الشأن ابداء اوجه البطلان في الاعلان المنصوص عليه في المادتين 266 و 268 بتقرير في ادارة كتاب المحكمة الكلية قبل الجلسة المحددة للبيع بثلاثة ايام على الاقل والا سقط الحق فيها. 
يحكم قاضي البيوع في اوجه البطلان سالفة الذكر في اليوم المحدد للبيع قبل افتتاح المزايدة ولا يقبل الطعن في حكمه بأي طريق ، واذا حكم ببطلان اجراءات الاعلان اجل البيع الى يوم يحدده وامر باعادة هذه الاجراءات. 
اذا حكم برفض طلب البطلان امر باجراء المزايدة على الفور. 
ما يجب على المدين والحائز والكفيل العيني والدائنين المشار اليهم في المادة 2/265 ابداء اوجه البطلان الاخرى المتعلقة بالاجراءات السابقة على جلسة البيع وكذلك اوجه الاعتراض على شروط البيع قبل حلول ميعاد تلك الجلسة بعشرة ايام على الاقل والا سقط الحق في ابدائها ، ويكون ذلك بدعوى ترفع بالاجراءات المعتادة امام المحكمة المختصة ، ويتعين على رافعها ايداع صورة من صحيفتها بادارة كتاب المحكمة الكلية قبل الجلسة المحددة للبيع بثلاثة ايام على الاقل ، ويحكم قاضي البيوع بصفته قاضيا للامور المستعجلة بناء على طلب رافع الدعوى سالفة الذكر بايقاف البيع او الاستمرار فيه حسبما يتبينه من جدية تلك الاوجه او عدم جديتها ، ويكون حكمه غير قابل للطعن ، واذا قضى الاستمرار في البيع امر باجراء المزايدة على الفور.


*المادة رقم 272* 

يقدر قاضي البيوع مصروفات اجراءات التنفيذ بما فيها مقابل اتعاب لمحاماة ، ويعلن هذا التقدير في الجلسة قبل افتتاح المزايدة ويذكر في حكم مرسى المزاد.


*المادة رقم 273* 

يتولى قاضي البيوع في اليوم المعين للبيع اجراء المزايدة ، ولا يجوز البدء في اجرائها الا بعد التحقق من صيرورة الحكم المنفذ بمقتضاه نهائيا. 
تبدأ المزايدة في جلسة البيع بمناداة من تندبه ادارة التنفيذ ، فاذا لم يتقدم مشتر في جلسة البيع يحكم القاضي بتأجيل البيع مع نقص نسبة من الثمن الاساسي لا تزيد على العشر مرة بعد مرة كلما اقتضت الحال ذلك ، اما اذا تقدم مشتر او اثر في جلسة البيع فيعتمد القاضي في الجلسة فورا اكبر عطاء ويعتبر العطاء الذي لا يزاد عليه خلال خمس داقائق منهيا للمزايدة.


*المادة رقم 274* 

يجب على من يعتمد القاضي عطاءه ان يودع حال انعقاد جلسة البيع كامل الثمن الذي اعتمد والمصروفات ورسوم التسجيل ، وفي هذه الحالة يحكم القاضي برسو المزاد عليه. 
ان لم يودع الثمن كاملا وجب عليه اياداع خمس الثمن على الاقل والا اعيدت المزايدة على ذمته في نفس الجلسة على اساس الثمن الذي كان قد رسا به. 
في حالة ايداع خمس الثمن على الاقل يؤجل البيع. واذا اودع المزياد الثمن في الجلسة التالية حكم برسو المزاد عليه ، الا اذا تقدم في هذه الجلسة من يقبل الشراء مع زيادة العشر مصحوبا بايداع كامل الثمن المزاد ، ففي هذه الحالة تعاد المزايدة في نفس الجلسة على اساس هذا الثمن ، واذا لم يقم المزايد الاول بايداع الثمن كاملا في الجلسة التالية ولم يتقدم احد للزيادة بالعشر وجب اعادة المزايدة فورا على ذمته على اساس الثمن الذي كان قد رسا به عليه في الجلسة السابقة ولا يعتد في هذه الجلسة بأي عطاء غير مصحوب بايداع كامل قيمته. 
في جميع الاحوال يقوم مقام الايداع تقديم خطاب ضمان او شيك مصدق عليه من احد البنوك واذا كان المكلف بالايداع دائنا وكان مقدار دينه ومرتبته يبرران اعفاءه من الايداع اعفاه القاضي من ايداع كل او بعض ما يلزمه القانون ايداعه من الثمن والمصروفات. 
يلزم المزايد المتخلف بما ينقص من ثمن العقار ويتضمن الحكم برسو المزاد الزام المزايد المتخلف بفرق الثمن ان وجد ، ولا يكون له حق في الزيادة بل يستحقها المدين او الحائز او الكفيل العيني بحسب الاحوال. 
لا يجوز بأي حال من الاحوال ان تشتمل شروط البيع على ما يخالف ذلك.


*المادة رقم 275* 

يجوز بناء على طلب كل ذي مصلحة تأجيل المزايدة بذات الثمن اذا كان للتأجيل اسباب قوية. ولا يجوز الطعن في الحكم الصادر بالتأجيل بأي وجه من وجوه الطعن. 
في جميع الحالات التي يتم فيها البيع في موعده يقوم قاضي البيوع بتحديد جلسة اخرى لاجرائه بناء على طلب صاحب المصلحة مع اعادة اجراءات النشر وفق ما تقدم. 
اذا كان تأجيل البيع قد سبقه اعتماد عطاء وجب ان يشتمل الاعلان ايضا على البيانات الآتية : 
- بيان اجمالي بالعقار الذي اعتمد عطاؤه. 
- الاسم الكامل لمن اعتمد عطاؤه ومهنته وموطنه الاصلي او محل عمله. 
- الثمن الذي اعتمد به العطاء.


*المادة رقم 276* 

يصدر حكم رسو المزاد بديباجة الاحكام بغير اسباب ويشتمل على صورة من طلب الحجز على العقار ، وبيان الاجراءات التي اتبعت في شأنه وفي الاعلان عن البيع ، وصورة من محضر جلسة البيع ، ويشتمل منطوقه على امر المدين او الحائز او الكفيل العيني بتسليم العقار لمن حكم برسو المزاد عليه ، ويجب ايداع نسخة الحكم الاصلية ملف القضية في اليوم التالي لصدوره. 
لا يعلن هذا الحكم ويجري تنفيذه جبرا بان يكلف المدين او الحائز او الكفيل العيني او الحارس حسب الاحوال الحضور في مكان التسليم في اليوم والساعة المحددين لاجرائه على ان يحصل الاعلان بذلك قبل اليوم المعين للتسليم بيومين على الاقل. 
اذا كان في العقار منقولات تعلق بها حق لغير المحجوز عليه وجب على طالب التنفيذ ان يطلب بعريضة من مدير ادارة التنفيذ اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للمحافظة على حقوق اصاحب الشأن ، وله ان يسمع اقوال اصحاب الشأن كلما اقتضى الحال ذلك قبل اصدار امره. 
اذا كان من نزعت ملكيته ساكنا في العقار بقى فيه كمستأجر بقوة القانون ويلتزم الراسي عليه المزاد بتحرير عقد ايجار لصالحه بأجرة المثل.


*المادة رقم 277* 

لا يجوز استئناف حكم مرسى المزاد الا لعيب في اجراءات المزايدة او في شكل الحكم او لصدوره دون وقف الاجراءات في حالة يكون وقفها واجبا قانونا. 
يرفع الاستئناف بالاوضاع المعتادة في خلال سبعة ايام من النطق بالحكم.


*المادة رقم 278* 

على ادارة كتاب المحكمة الكلية - بناء على طلب ذي الشأن ان تطلب من ادارة التسجيل العقاري والتوثيق تسجيل حكم مرسى المزاد بعد قيام من حكم برسو المزاد عليه بايداع كامل الثمن ما لم يكن قد اعفي من الايداع وتتبع في تسجيل الحكم القواعد المقررة في قانون التسجيل العقاري. 
اذا حكم برسو مزاد العقار على حائزة فلا يكون تسجيل هذا الحكم واجبا وانما يؤشر فه في هامش تسجيل السند الذي تملك بمقتضاه العقار. 
يترتب على هذا التسجيل او التأشير تطهير العقار من حقوق الامتياز والرهون الرسمية والحيازية التي اعلن اصحابها وفقا للمادة 2/265 ولا يبقى الا حقهم في الثمن.


*المادة رقم 279* 

يجوز للغير طلب بطلان اجراءات التنفيذ مع طلب استحقاق العقار المحجوز عليه او بعضه وذلك بدعوى ترفع بالاجراءات المعتادة امام المحكمة المختصة ويختصم فيها الدائن الحاجز والدائنون المشار اليهم في المادة 2:265 والمدين او الحائز او الكفيل العيني ، وتقضي المحكمة في اول جلسة بوقف اجراءات البيع اذا اشتملت صحيفة الدعوى على بيان دقيق لادلة الملكية او لوقائع الحيازة التي تستند اليها الدعوى وارفقت بها المستندات التي تؤيدها. 
ما اذا حل اليوم المعين للبيع قبل ان تقضي المحكمة بالوقف فلرافع الدعوى ان يطلب من قاضي البيوع وقف البيع بشرط ان يودع ملف التنفيذ صورة رسمية من صحيفة الدعوى المعلنة. 
لا يجوز الطعن بأي طريق في الاحكام الصادرة وفقا للفقرتين السابقتين بوقف البيع او المضي فيه.


*المادة رقم 280* 

اذا لم تتناول دعوى الاستحقاق الا جزءا من العقارات المحجوزة فلا يوقف البيع بالنسبة لباقيها. 
مع ذلك يجوز لقاضي البيوع ان يأمر بناء على طلب ذي الشأن وقف البيع بالنسبة الى كل الاعيان اذا دعت الى ذلك اسباب قوية.


*المادة رقم 281* 

اذا استحق المبيع كان للراسي عليه المزاد الرجوع باثمن والتعويضات ان كان لها وجه ، ولا يجوز ان تتضمن شروط البيع الاعفاء من رد الثمن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*7.3.2.7 - الفصل السابع*

*توزيع حصيلة التنفيذ (282 - 288)*

*المادة رقم 282* 

متى تم الحجز على نقود لدى المدين ، او تم بيع المال المحجوز ، او انقضى عشرة ايام من تاريخ التقرير بما في الذمة في حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير ، اختص الدائنون الحاجزون ومن اعتبر طرفا في الاجراءات بحصيلة التنفيذ دون أي اجراء آخر ، ولو كانت الحصيلة لا تكفي لوفاء كامل حقوقهم. 
اختصاص هؤلاء بحصيلة التنفيذ لا يمنع غيرهم من جائني المدين من الحجز على هذه الحصيلة ، وذلك فيما يزيد عما اختص به الاولون.


*المادة رقم 283* 

اذا كانت حصيلة التنفيذ كافية للوفاء بجميع حقوق الدائنين الحاجزين ومن اعتبر طرفا في الاجراءات ، وجب على من تكون لديه هذه المبالغ ان يؤدي لكل من الدائنين دينه بعد تقديم سنده التنفيذي ، او بعد موافقة المدين. 
اذا لم يكن بيد احدهم سند تنفيذي وكانت دعوى ثبوت الحق وصحة الحجز مازالت منظورة ولم يوافق المدين على الصرف له ، خصص لهذا الدائن مبلغ يقابل الدين المحجوز من اجله ويحفظ في خزانة ادارة التنفيذ لحسابه على ذمة الفصل في الدعوى نهائيا.


*المادة رقم 284* 

اذا كانت حصيلة التنفيذ غير كافية للوفاء بجميع حقوق الدائنين الحاجزين ومن اعتبر طرفا في الاجراءات وجب على من تكون لديه هذه الحصيلة ان يودعها على الفور خزانة ادارة التنفيذ مشفوعة ببيان بالحجوز الوقعة تحت يده ، واذا امتنع عن الايداع جاز لكل ذي شأن ان يطلب من قاضي الامور المستعجلة الزامه بذلك مع تحديد موعد الايداع ، وان لم يودع في هذا الميعاد جاز التنفيذ الجبري على امواله الشخصية. 
اذا لم يتفق الحاجزون مع المدين والحائز على توزيع الحصيلة بينهم خلال الاسوبع التالي للايداع المشار اليه في الفقرة السابقة جرى توزيها بينهم وفق ما يلي من احكام. 
يكون التوزيع بين ارباب الديون الممتازة واصحاب الحقوق المقيدة بحسب ترتيب درجاتهم المبينة في القانون.


*المادة رقم 285* 

تبدأ اجراءات التوزيع بأن يعد مدير ادارة التنفيذ بناء على طلب احد ذوي الشأن قائمة توزيع يودعها الادارة المذكورة وعليها بمجرد ايداع القائمة ان تقوم بالاعن المدين والحائز والحاجزين ومن اعتبر طرفا في الاجراءات للحضور امام ادارة التنفيذ في جلسة تحددها للوصول الى تسوية ودية. 
اذا حضر ذوو الشأن وانتهوا الى اتفاق على التوزيع بتسوية ودية اثبت مدير ادارة التنفيذ اتفاقهم في محضر يوقعه والموظف المختص والحاضرون وتكون لهذا المحضر قوة السند التنفيذي. 
اذا تخلف احد ذوي الشأن او بعضهم عن حضور تلك الجلسة فان تخلفه لا يمنع من اجراء التسوية الودية التي اثبتها مدير ادارة التنفيذ بناء على اتفاق من حضر من الخصوم. 
متى تمت التسوية على الوجه المشار اليه في الفقرتين السابقتين اعد مدير ادارة التنفيذ خلال الخمسة ايام التالية قائمة التوزيع النهائية بما يستحقه كل دائن. 
اذا تخلف جميع ذوي الشأن عن حضور الجلسة المحددة للتسوية الودية اعتبر مدير ادارة التنفيذ القائمة المؤقتة قائمة نهائية.


*المادة رقم 286* 

اذا لم تتيسر التسوية الودية لاعتراض بعض ذوي الشأن ، يأمر مدير ادارة التنفيذ باثبات مناقضاتهم في محضر الجلسة ، ولا يجوز ابداء مناقضات جديدة بعد هذه الجلسة ، وعلى المناقض ان يرفع دعواه امام المحكمة الكلية في خلال عشرة ايام من تاريخ اثبات مناقضته في المحضر سالف الذكر ، ويختصم فيها جميع اصحاب الشأن ويكون الحكم الصادر فيها انتهائيا ، وتقوم ادارة الكتاب بارسال صورة من هذا الحكم الى ادارة التنفيذ فور صدوره.


*المادة رقم 287* 

يودع مدير ادارة التنفيذ بالادارة المذكورة قائمة التوزيع النهائية بما يستحقه كل دائن ، ويتم الايداع خلال عشرة ايام من انقضاء ميعاد رفع دعوى المناقضة في حالة عدم رفعها او من صول صورة الحكم الصادر فيها الى ادارة التنفيذ في حالة رفعها وتحرر هذه القائمة على اساس القائمة المؤقتة او على اساسها ومقتضى الحكم الصادر في المناقضة وذلك حسب الاحوال. 
في جميع الاحوال يأمر مدير ادارة التنفيذ بتسليم اوامر الصرف على خزانة الادارة ، وبشطب القيود سواء تعلقت بديون ادرجت في القائمة او بديون لم يدركها التوزيع.


*المادة رقم 288* 

لا تمنع المناقضات في القائمة المؤقتة مأمور التنفيذ من الامر بتسليم اوامر الصرف لمستحقيها من الدائنين المتقدمين في الدرجة على الدائنين المتنازع في ديونهم.


*7.3.3 - الباب الثالث*

*التنفيذ المباشر (289 - 291)*

*المادة رقم 289* 

يجب على مأمور التنفيذ - في حالة التنفيذ بتسليم منقول او عقار ان يتوجه الى المكان الذي به الشئ لتسليمه للطالب ، وعليه ان يبين في محضره الاشياء محل التسليم ، والسند التنفيذي ، وتاريخ اعلانه ، واذا كان التسليم واردا على عقار مشغول بحائز عرضي نبه عليه مأمور التنفيذ بالاعتراف بالحائز الجديد. 
اذا كانت الاشياء المراد تسليمها محجوزا عليها فلا يجوز لمأمور التنفيذ تسليمها للطالب وعلى المأمور اخبار الدائن الحاجز. 
يصدر مدير ادارة التنفيذ الاوامر اللازمة للمحافظة على حقوق ذوي الشأن بناء على طلب صاحب المصلحة او مأمور التنفيذ.


*المادة رقم 290* 

يقوم مأمور التنفيذ باخبار الملزم باخلاء العقار باليوم والساعة اللذين ستولي فيهما تنفيذ الاخلاء وذلك قبل اليوم المحدد بثلاثة ايام على الاقل. 
عند حلو ل الموعد المحدد يقوم بتمكين الطالب من حيازة العقار ، واذا كان بالعقار المذكور منقولات غير واجب تسليمها لطالب الاخلاء ولم ينقلها صاحبها فورا وجب على مأمور التنفيذ ان يعهد بحراستها في ذات المكان الى الطالب او ينقلها الى مكان آخر اذا لم يوافق الطالب على الحراسة ، واذا كانت تلك المنقولات تحت الحجز او الحراسة وجب على مأمور التنفيذ اخبار الدائن الذي وقع الحجز او الحراسة بناء على طلبه ، وعلى مأمور التنفيذ في الحالتين رفع الامر الى مدير ادارة التنفيذ لاتخاذ مايراه لازما للمحافظة على حقوق ذوي الشأن. 
يحرر مأمور التنفيذ محضرا يبين فيه السند التنفيذي وتاريخ اعلانه ووصف العقار محل الاخلاء والمنقولات غير الواجب تسلميها للطالب والاجراء الذي اتخذ في شأنها.


*المادة رقم 291* 

يجب على من يطلب التنفيذ الجبري بالتزام بعمل او امتناع عن عمل ان يقدم طلبا الى مدير ادارة التنفيذ لكي يحدد الطريقة التي يتم بها هذا التنفيذ ، ويرفق بالطلب السند التنفيذي واعلانه. 
يقوم مدير ادارة التنفيذ ، بعد اعلان الطرف الآخر لسماع اقواله ، باصدار امره بتحديد الطريقة التي يتم بها التنفيذ وتعيين مأمور التنفيذ الذي يقوم به والاشخاص الذين يكلفون باتمام العمل او الازالة.


*7.3.4 - الباب الرابع*

*حبس المدين ومنعه من السفر (292 - 298)*

*المادة رقم 292* 

يصدر مدير ادارة التنفيذ او من تندبه الجميعة العامة للمحكمة الكلية من الوكلاء بالمحكمة امرا بناء على عريضة تقدم من المحكوم له بحبس المدين مدة لا تزيد على ستة اشهر اذا امتنع عن تنفيذ حكم نهائي او امر اداء نهائي رغم ثبوت قدرته على الوفاء ولا يعتبر المدين قادرا على الوفاء اذا اقامت ملائته كليا على اموال لا يجوز الحجز عليها ويحدد الامر مدة الحبس ، كما يبين ما اذا كانت تنفيذ دفعة واحدة او على دفعات.


*المادة رقم 293* 

يقدم طلب الحبس الى ادارة التنفيذ مشفوعا بصورة من السند التنفيذي واعلانه وللآمر قبل اصدار الامر ان يجري تحقيقا مختصرا اذا لم تكفه المستندات المؤيدة للطلب. 
يجوز للآمر ان يمنح المدين مهلة للوفاء لا تتجاوز شهرا ، كما يجوز له ، بعد موفقة الدائن ، ان يأمر بتقسيط الدين متى ثبت له عدم قدرة المدين على ادائه كاملا ، ويعتبر الامر الصادر بالتقسيط كأن لم يكن اذا تخلف المدين عن الوفاء باي قسط في الميعاد المحدد له. 
يكون التظلم من الامر على الوجه الوارد في الفصل الخاص بالاوامر على العرائض ، ويعامل معاملة التظلم من الاوامر الولائية التي تصدر من رئيس المحكمة الكلية. 
لا يؤدي تنفيذ الامر بالحبس الى انقضاء الحق الذي تقرر الحبس لاقتضاءئه ولا يمنع من التنفيذ الجبري لاقتضائه بالطرق المقررة قانونا.


*المادة رقم 294* 

يمتنع اصدار امر بحبس المدين في الاحوال الآتية : 
- اذا تجاوز الخامسة والستين. 
- اذا كان له اولاد لم يبلغوا الخامسة عشر عاما ، وكان زوجه متوفى او محبوسا لاي سبب ، واذا قدم الطلب وامتنع الامر بالحبس تنفيذا لحكم او امر فلا يقوم المانع بعد ذلك من اصدار امر بالحبس تنفيذا لحكم او امر آخر. 
- اذا كان زوجا للدائن او من اصوله او فروعه ما لم يكن الدين نفقة مقررة. 
- اذا كان قد استوفى الحد الاقصى لمدة الحبس التي حددها امر سابق عن ذات الدين. 
ـ- اذا قدم كافلة مصرفية كافية ، او كفيلا مقتدرا يقبله المختص باصدار الامر ، ويكون المحضر المشتمل على تعهد الكفيل سندا تنفيذيا بالتزامات قبله بالالتزامات المترتبة على كفالته.


*المادة رقم 295* 

اذا كان المدين شخصا اعتباريا خاصا صدر الامر بحبس من يكون الامتناع عن التنفيذ راجعا اليه شخصيا.


*المادة رقم 296* 

يسقط الامر الصادر بحبس المدين في الاحوال الآتية : 

- اذا وافق الدائن كتابة على اسقاط الامر. 
- اذا انقضى ، لاي سبب من الاسباب ، التزام المدين الذي صدر ذلك الامر لاقتضائه. 
- اذا سقط أي شرط من الشروط اللازم توافرها للامر بالحبس او تحقق مانع من موانع اصداره.


*المادة رقم 297* 

للدائن بحق محقق الوجود حال الاداء ، ولو قبل رفع الدعوى الموضوعية ، ان يطلب من مدير ادارة التنفيذ او من تندبه الجمعية العامة للمحكمة الكلية من الوكلاء بالمحكمة اصدار امر بمنع المدين من السفر وبتقدير الدين تقديرا مؤقتا اذا لم يكن معين المقدار ، ويصدر الامر بذلك بناء على عريضة تقدم من اصحب الشأن لادارة التنفيذ اذا اقمت اسباب بناء على عريضة تقدم من صاحب الشأن لادارة التنفيذ اذا قامت اسباب جدية تدعو الى الظن بفرار المدين من الوفاء بالدين رغم ثبوت قدرته على الوفاء ، والآمر قبل اصدار الامر ان يجري تحقيقا مختصرا اذا لم تكفه المستندات المؤيدة للطلب. 
لا يخل صدور امر المنع من السفر بسلطة الادارة في انهاء اقامة المدين الاجنبي او امره بمغادرة البلاد اذا اقتضى ذلك الصالح العام. 
يجب اعلان امر منع السفر لمن صدر ضده الامر خلال اسبوعين من تاريخ صدوره ويحضع التظلم فيه للاحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 293. 
يجوز لمدير ادارة التنفيذ الموفقة على سفر المدين بسبب مرضه هو او احد اصوله او فروعه من الدرجة الاولى او زوجته ويشترط ذلك ان يشفع الطلب بشهادة طبية من جهة رسمية تفيد الحاجة الى العلاج في الخارج وعدم امكان العلاج داخل البلاد وذلك مع بقاء المنع من السفر قائما.


*المادة رقم 298* 

يستمر امر المنع من السفر ساري المفعول حتى ينقضي - لأي سبب من الاسباب التزام المدين قبل دائنه الذي استصدر الامر ، ومع ذلك يسقط الامر سالف الذكر في الاحوال الآتية : 
- اذا سقط أي شرط من الشروط اللازم توفرها للامر بالمنع من السفر. 
- اذا وافق الدائن كتابة على اسقاط الامر. 
ما اذا انقضى دين المدين قبل الدائن الذي صدر الامر بناء على طلبه خارج نطاق ادارة التنفيذ ، تعين على الدائن اخطار الادارة المذكورة بذلك خلال اسبوع من تاريخ الانقضاء حتى تسقط الامر ، وللمدين ان يقوم بهذا الاخطار من جانبه في أي وقت. 
- اذا قدم المدين كفالة مصرفية كافية او كفيلا مقتدرا يقبله المختص بإصدار الامر. 
يكون محضر الكفالة المشتمل على تعهد الكفيل مصحوبا بالحكم الصادر بالزام المدين سندا تنفيذيا قبله بما قضى به هذا الحكم. 
- اذا اوجع خزانة ادارة التنفيذ مبلغ النقود مساو للدين وملحقاته وخصص للوفاء بحق الدائن الذي صدر الامر بناء على طلبه ، ويعتبر هذا محجوزا عليه بقوة القانون لصالح هذا الدائن ، واذا وقعت عليه بعد ذلك حجوز جديدة فلا يكون لها اثر في حق من خصص له المبلغ. 
ـ- اذا لم يقدم الدائن لادارة التنفيذ ما يدل على رفع المطالبة القاضية بالدين خلال سبعة ايام من صدور الامر بالمنع من السفر. 
- اذا انقضت ثلاث سنوات على آخر اجراء صحيح من اجراءات تنفيذ الحكم النهائي بالدين الصادر امر المنع من السفر لاقتضائه دون ان يتقدم الدائن المحكوم له الى ادارة التنفيذ بطلب الاستمرار في مباشرة اجراءات تنفيذ ذلك الحكم.


*7.3.5 - الباب الخامس*

*العرض والإيداع (299 - 304)*

*المادة رقم 299* 

يحصل العرض الحقيقي باعلان الدائن على يد احد مندوبي الاعلان ويشتمل العرض على بيان شروطه والشئ المعروض وقبوله او رفضه واذا كان المعروض مما لا يمكن تسليمه للدائن في موطنه او محل عمله او مما لا يتيسر نقله الا بمشقة فيكفي في عرضه عرضا حقيقيا مجرد تكليف للدائن على يد احد مندوبي الاعلان بتسليمه.


*المادة رقم 300* 

اذا رفض العرض وكان المعروض نقودا او اشياء اخرى مما يمكن نقلها وايداعها خزانة ادارة التنفيذ ، قام مندوب الاعلان بايداعها تلك الخزانة في اليوم التالي على الاكثر وعلى مندوب الاعلان ان يعلن الدائن بصورة من محضر الايداع خلال ثلاثة ايام من تاريخه. 
اذا كان المعروض شيئا غير ما ذكر في الفقرة السابقة طلب مندوب الاعلان من قاضي الامور الوقتية بعريضة الترخيص في ايداعه بالمكان الذي يعينه القاضي وذلك اذا كان الشئ مما يتيسر نقله بغير مشقة ، اما اذا كان معدا للبقاء حيث وجد او مما لا يتيسر نقله الا بمشقة طلب من القاضي المذكور وضعه تحت الحراسة. 
اذا كان المعروض مما يسرع اليه التلف او مما يتكلف نفقات باهظة في ايداعه او حراسته جاز للمدين او مندوب الاعلان ان يطلب من القاضي المذكور بيعه بالمزاد العلني وايداع الثمن اخزانة ادارة التنفيذ واذا كان له سعر معروف في الاسواق او كان التعامل فيه متداولا في البورصات فلا يجوز بيعه بالمزاد الا اذا تعذر البيع ممارسة بالسعر المعروف.


*المادة رقم 301* 

يجوز العرض الحقيقي في الجلسة امام المحكمة بدون اجراءات اذا كان من وجه اليه العرض حاضرا. 
اذا كان المعروض نقودا او اشياء اخرى مما يمكن نقلها وايداعها خزانة ادارة التنفيذ ورفضها من وجه اليه العرض وجب تسليمها لكاتب الجلسة لايداعها تلك الخزانة ويثبت في محضر الايداع ما اثبت في محضر الجلسة خاصا بالعرض ورفضه. 
اذا كان المعروض في الجلسة شيئا غير ما ذكر في الفقرة السابقة ، تعين على العارض ان يطلب الى المحكمة تعيين حارس عليه ، ولا يقبل الطعن في الحكم الصادر بتعيين الحارس. 
للعارض ان يطلب على الفور بصحة العرض.


*المادة رقم 302* 

لا يحكم بصحة العرض الذي لم يعقبه ايداع الا اذا تم ايداع المعروض والملحقات التي استحقت لغاية يوم الايداع وتحكم المحكمة مع صحة العرض ببراءة ذمة المدين من يوم العرض.


*المادة رقم 303* 

يجوز للمدين ان يرجع عن عرض لم يقبله دائنه وان يسترد ما اودعه متى اثبت انه اخبر على يد احد مندوبي الاعلان برجوعه عن العرض وكان قد مضى على اخباره بذلك ثلاثة ايام. 
لا يجوز الرجوع عن العروض ولا استرداد المودع بعد قبول الدائن لهذا العرض او بعد صدور الحكم بصحة العرض وصيرورته نهائيا.


*المادة رقم 304* 

يجوز للدائن ان يقبل عرضا سبق له رفضه وان يتسلم ما اودع على ذمته وذلك اذا لم يكن المدين قد رجع عن عرضه واثبت الدائن للمودع لديه انه اخبر المدين على يد احد مندوبي الاعلان بعزمه على التسلم قبل حصوله بثلاثة ايام على الاقل ويسلم الدائن للمودع لديه صورة محضر الايداع المسلمة اليه مع مخالصة بما قبضه.

----------

